# Seed Pictures



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Fellow Growers!

Isn't it amazing how many different seed types that our favorite plant can produce? Seed images are nowhere to be found. Seed companies show pictures of the buds but none of the seeds.

Let's post our seed pictures!

I will start - these are seeds from a cross of Malawi Gold and Mozambique Poison:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are the original Mulanje seeds:


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is the original Malawi Gold freebie Attitude seed that produced almost 20 lb!






















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would chime in with pics but they are all in vials with silica and sealed in a fridge :/


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

That's OK! Next time you pop some take some pics


----------



## vilify (Mar 20, 2013)

Well I had planned on taking pics of all of them, but I think this is enough ^^

Cali Connection - Boss Hog


Hazeman Seeds - Elephant Stomper


TH Seeds - Skunkage


Samsara - Sweet Black Angel


Cannabiogen - Panama


Centennial Seeds - Otto #1


Sensi Seeds - Northern Lights


CH9 - Jack


Hazeman Seeds - Hippie Headband


Hazeman Seeds - Grape13


Hazeman Seeds - Double White Cheese


Bohdi Seeds - Tranquil Elephantizer


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice assortment! Tranquil Elephantizer - SWEET!


Edit - Blown up image:


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll snap pics of my collection later. What a fun idea Mo.


----------



## vilify (Mar 20, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Nice assortment! Tranquil Elephantizer - SWEET!


Yeah, thats next on the list to be popped! Quite excited.

Maybe in the next few days ill get around to getting pics of some others. have a few TGA Packs i didnt take pics of, and tons more freebies.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 20, 2013)

these are DNA OG18xSkunk, most of them came from my plants, a few are from the breeder pack


----------



## Budologist420 (Mar 20, 2013)

Damn I'm at work but when I get home I gotta show u these seeds that Nugbuckets gave me. White domina x qrazy train. Biggest beans I've ever seen.


----------



## Jogro (Mar 20, 2013)

Williams Wonder Sickmeds See ds. 
Click the link in my signature for grow report.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've grown me some jack and vintage 06


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 20, 2013)

i almost feel like taking pics of the 5 same seeds a different angles and giving them different names to see if anybody catches on lol.

giving out troll advice now. what a day.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

From StardustSailor - https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/629388-grow-project-sun_burns-every-summer-14.html#post8844593


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2013)

S33ded to this thread for sure!

Here's a couple of pics from the vault.











I'll take some more with information at some point.

beans means buds!
DST


----------



## ThisIsDreDay (Mar 20, 2013)

Barney's Farms Blue Cheese. The pics aren't great, they're still in the breeders pack.


I got my tiny magnifying glass and stuck it up to my phones camera and managed to get this one:


Here are some Automatic Jock Horrors from Nirvana:


And here is one tiny Caramel Ice from Positronics:


Too bad I can't post the full resolution pictures.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 20, 2013)

Hear be some pips to start my contribution to the pR0n:

























...more stuff later...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 20, 2013)

subbed up, I might add some later...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry the pics kinda suck. I obviously haven't gotten the hang of taking pics of s33ds yet. Got a little bored after 5 strains.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 21, 2013)

Just took this pix Tuesday. I started putting a little distilled water in the packet for a few hours or until it sinks.
Then off to a little soil rooter pod.
It broke the surface today.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2013)

it's a goldfish s33d^^^


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2013)

I have given out too much reputation in a 24 hour period! 

You people rock! These seed pictures are amazing, thanks


----------



## oldesthippy (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow lot of beans on here makes me won't some bean soup lol.
Well here are the only beans i have and put them in some coco yesterday
They are Purple Fat Stompers from Belle 
Thanks for letting me test grow them.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2013)

Anybody have some big black Hindu Kush seeds?


----------



## vilify (Mar 21, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Anybody have some big black Hindu Kush seeds?


Ive got some Hindu seeds, but they arent very big, or black.

Biggest seeds ive had were Kens GDP. Things were massive, too bad the smoke was less than spectacular.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2013)

In this 1981 book:








it states that Hindu Kush has very large brown to black seeds. I was gifted one giant black seed back in 1980 and the plant was a vigorous monster with star shaped leaves! I have been searching for this type of seed ever since. None of the breeders have been able to show me any seeds like these and I was hoping to get a picture of some here. I was excited when I finally found a book that describes seeds from the 80s. The seed is rounder like a pea and not so ovoid. 


The search is on!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, all of my OG seeds are tiny and pale!


----------



## vilify (Mar 21, 2013)

Mohican said:


> In this 1981 book:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats exactly how my GDP were, as you described.. very pea shaped. damn near in size as well. they were not black though.
wish i would have taken a size comparison pic when i ran them.

i think the problem with the hindu seeds ive been getting is, for one, they are a selection and two, they arent as mature as they should be.

ill keep my eye out for you though! i go through a LOT of seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks! I asked Sensi Seeds to post seed pics on their web strain descriptions and they said no! Seems like since we are buying the seeds, we should get to see what they look like...


----------



## vilify (Mar 21, 2013)

Well heres my hindu. And FYI, the picture makes them seem much darker than they actually to look.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2013)

Picture re-post:







Beautiful seeds


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 22, 2013)

not the same 5 but it was very tempting.
all my strains, best pics i could get, BrandX.
Poly's Purp; bagseed purp x (bagseed x bubble gum) Bx1 rather small lots of dark markings

White widow x bubble gum triploidy x WW x bgum F2 they are rather small, and very round tend to be darker with markings

G13x (kush x bgum) poly hybrid F1 average to large in size, slightl dark with few markings

G13 x (White widow x Bgum) poly hybrid F1 very light coloerd with few marking rather large in size

Sativa S1; mexican sat x mexican sat dark with stripes, ovoid in shape, and fairly large

cotton candy, not my genetics bagseed, strain was identifiable by both taste and seller of product. medium to small light colored with no markings.

Bubblegum x (Blue cheese #2 x Bubble gum) Bx1 small to medium with thin almost stripes, a medium coloration

Sativa S1 same as above better pic, but a generation before.

kush(afghan) x Bubble Gum F1 small round light colored with few stripe markings


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 22, 2013)

well mostly all my strains


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll get some close ups done shortly, some of my collection of beans......


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

Seed envy. lol

Nice pics guys.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2013)

DST - are you a hoarder!? That is one organized and thorough collection  I am ready to be schooled!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2013)

Polyarcturus - you are obviously a breeder - sweet collection. 

What are some of the coolest seed morphologies you have seen?

I am trying to come up with a size reference for seed pictures analogous to using a Bic lighter for bud pics. Paper clip is the only thing I could think of and those vary in size too much. I like the rice desiccant 

The Holy Smoke Mulanje 100% Sativa had a very strong bubblegum/juicy fruit scent on the plant. I know DJ Short got his blueberry line from Sativa strains. Where does your bubblegum come from?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

Best idea I got is a dime here in the states. The euro pennies are quite small. Only thing I can think that's small and everyone should have.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2013)

Or just a plain old ruler!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Best idea I got is a dime here in the states. The euro pennies are quite small. Only thing I can think that's small and everyone should have.


What is it, this "dime" thing, that you mention?
I am so broke that I have not two of which to rub together.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 22, 2013)

I do have one dime, though:






*edit: labeled it wrong. They're NOT "Extrema" s33ds, they're "Casey Jones"


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks DB!

Edit: Mmmmmmmm, Casey Jones....


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 22, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Polyarcturus - you are obviously a breeder - sweet collection.
> 
> What are some of the coolest seed morphologies you have seen?
> 
> ...


the cooledst one i had was when the black markings on the seed made a clear X shape.(oh and i thought the rice would be good for scale)


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 22, 2013)

the bubble gum? it was a bagseed, from outdoor cally harvest got in the mail who knew the guy growing. he was some old hippie sort so if he was growing sativas its makes sense. so i grew a bunch of the seeds culled several early, lewith 2 females and a male.(that later turned out to be the father of a lot of genetics and mutant as it was a male hermi naturally(extra chromosome and rare).) i gave the more sativa female away dismissing it at shit genetics and too large for my area. the other i grew out and it was decent. later on after growing produigy the friend i gave the origional bubblegum gave me a sample and i was astounded, unfortunately i did not have any pollen left from the male herm so i used the most flavorful F1(BC#2xBgum) to Bx it with. and fortunately in time because they where buster shortly after.

sadly the bubble gum is no longer with me, but i have a replacement that is the best phenotypical expression of it ive seen yet that i am working with(WWxbgum). and its a triploid and i hope to generate a brand new bubblegum generation with high chance of getting a triploid. i am soon to Bx it with a male herm, from the prodigy of its brother and poly's purp x bgum.(aka Brain damage (wwxbgum) x (poly's purp x bgum) F2)

just a tad bit of info


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (Mar 23, 2013)

OK, I'll Play. It will be good for people to see that seeds come in ALL shapes, sizes, and colors.



GHOST TRAIN HAZE #1


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome seed picture from Mrs Rare Dankness in Colorado (and Spain)!


Blown up:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> OK, I'll Play. It will be good for people to see that seeds come in ALL shapes, sizes, and colors. View attachment 2582488 GHOST TRAIN HAZE #1


 contrary to what your saying your saying if that is one strain those seeds are pretty uniform. med to light in color with a mixture of light and dark markings tend to have a band around the center with less makings.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

Let me translate what needed no translation: 

"It will be good for people to see that seeds come in ALL shapes, sizes, and colors."


Meaning that the sizes, shapes and colors will vary from one strain to the next.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes - and the more unique the better! 

I wish one of the breeders or collectors with many strains would put one seed each side by side so we could see the size variation along with the color variation. I remember Lumbo Gold and Mohican had very light colored gray-beige tiny seeds. The Thai and the Hawaiian had bigger darker patterned seeds. Then there were the dark ones with light spots and the totally black pea-sized hindu kush seeds. 

Back in the day you bought a bag of MJ and it was half seeds and mostly leaf. You always needed to have a cleaning tray ready (cafeteria trays were the best) and you spent an hour cleaning your stash and tossing the seeds (in a field somewhere) :0 Then when the highly engineered stuff started coming in from NorCal and you only got a few seeds. This is when we started growing some dank homegrown 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

I remember those days.
Compared to s33ds now, some of the old ones would look like s33ds that didn't reach maturity (by today's standards), even though they were fully formed and totally viable for planting, they just didn't have stripes or brindled colors or spots: just solid colors, sometimes very small, sometimes fat & round, etc.
It still trips me out to see so many the variations.
I "look" at the s33ds I have, but I don't always observe them up close and in detail.
They are quite beautiful, in reality.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2013)

That is why I started this thread. It seemed like a very important aspect of growing this amazing plant was missing. I am still amazed that the seed companies do not show the seeds in the strain pictures along with veg plants and buds.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

Like these pics of "ancient chinese cannabis" s33ds (and looks like male flowers, too):








or these ones:


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes!!!!!! Now that is what I am talking about! Well done


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2013)

The black seed I had in 1980 was like a mini Coconut - just like the big seeds in this pic but black:


*









*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

hey curly, another nice thread! its very challenging taking photos of seeds. I think i might need a better camera to this . 
i keep my seeds in these boxes. i have an extra one if anyone needs one let me know. 
I wish i could plant one of each of my seeds right now. and Here is a picture of the only feminized seed that i have right now. 
Kannabia Matard Blue.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey doobs !hope your feeling better. here are my casey jones seeds that i plucked from the buds of my girls. They look like yours!!
I kept the hydro grown Cj seeds separate from the Coco grown seeds. Do you think because they were grown in different mediums they will be different, does that even matter?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2013)

What I would do to get a hold of some of those ancient beans... 

I also have to agree with the previous. I dont much pay attention to my seeds anymore, but they are beautiful.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd think that they'd be the same.
If non-feminized, the only thing I could think that might be different is the male/female ratio.
But that's only conjecture on my part. 
Do plants grown using hydro finish flowering any faster than soil/coco, and if so, will that have an influence on male/female ratios when germinated & grown?
Now you have me thinking...
... how dare you!



I think it will be a glorious day when it's finally legal to unravel the mysteries of cannabis botany and universities get involved in figuring out what makes them tick.
I hope Monsanto is barred from the research & development, though, as they are a black hole of progress.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2013)

I had thought UMass was allowed to research, but after looking, that doesnt seem to be the case. 

Maybe it was a dream =/ haha


----------



## Txchilies (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Mo, here are 5 Ace of Spades and 5 Plushberry I just got in big seed order.

 Ace of Spades

 Plushberry


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2013)

Got to show these in big screen splendor!



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Pwankton (Mar 24, 2013)

I really want to see some of the "mini coconuts" that you mentioned!


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2013)

germ test seeds


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2013)

Those are some happy looking seeds!


----------



## 420Dust (Mar 25, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Those are some happy looking seeds!


Twins from last years attitude promo.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks 420 Dust! Blowing that up for sure 

EVA Veneno:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BigeoffTidwell (Mar 26, 2013)

Man bro i was disappointed by my friends veneno, high yeilder of c- nugs.


vilify said:


> I had thought UMass was allowed to research, but after looking, that doesnt seem to be the case.
> 
> Maybe it was a dream =/ haha


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, it's hard trying to get good pics without a tripod and the wrong lens. I looked into getting a zoom lens but ended up buying a new bike instead. Anyway.....here's some pics. 





These are the DPQ F2's. If you like making your own wacky crosses I think the F2's produce some unique phenos that you can mess around with. The Male F2 I used for the Engineers Dreams came from these F2's and everything it touches has extreme resin and trichome production, like the look of a sour sweetie, encrusted flowers. Anyway, enough bs, these have very dark and defined tiger striping. This is something that continues through into future generations.





Although the male DPQ f2 was crossed with a Casey Jones clone (the one that was entered into the HTCC a few years back). The clone often gave me selfed s33ds so I thought I'd stick a pic of them in as well.





This is the F1 s33d offspring from the DPQ x Casey Jones. Maintaining that dark defined tiger striping.





And still maintaining the dark defined striping in the F2's of the Engineers Dream.





I find that Skunk based s33ds are often brown, with the marking looking lighter due to the deep brown colour of the s33ds themselves. This is a backcross of the exo cheese from the bx2 stock from Pistils that went around in the UK, that was then crossed with the DPQ. I thought that would be nice due to the fact that the original strain used to start the backcross was a Danny Boy strain from TGA (by all accounts). They are pictured next to the Souther Charm s33ds which are some of the smallest beans I have ever seen.





Getting close and personal with the Southern Charm. The Herijuana used in this also has extremely small s33ds. Although the male used is from a skunk based strain the small bean size was maintain in the F1 offsrping. Close and personal with the Southern Charm s33ds.





And the Cheese s33ds close up






More to come. I'll get some pics of the Herijauna and the Southern Charm as a comparison.

Beans means FARTS!

DST


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice pictures DST, thanks for adding to the thread! I need to spread some reputation around first


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2013)

Come on RIU ers - post some seed pics! I will open my packs up and get some pics today.


----------



## vilify (Apr 1, 2013)

Here some more:


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's a few:

Bubble n Squeak X Bubble n Squeak


Kandy Kush


KC Crystal Paradise


Lady Cane


Sleestack


Timewarp


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2013)

I saw these in an article about growing out seeds of DJ Short BB:




































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## vilify (Apr 3, 2013)

Didnt wanna get the seeds out of the pack today.

Bodhi Seeds - Silver Mountain


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 3, 2013)

seeds gone wrong! thats not cotton, manageed to save tho, i think


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2013)

OK - took me a couple hours to get all of these. Some came out great and some were so so. Enjoy


Rare Dankness Scott's OG (from the LA Cup)

















TGA (from the LA Cup)

Jesus OG








Chernobyl















Ace of Spades















Jillybean















HBK Tester















My MozPoz crosses



























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2013)

Cool seed shot posted on TGA's Facebook page. Jack the Ripper x Jack the Ripper:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey fellow weed nerds - please post Landrace Sativa seeds! 

For example: Colombian Gold, Panama Red, Mexican (Oaxaca, Guerrero, Michoacan), Thai, Vietnamese, African...

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 11, 2013)

Can`t believe I didn`t see this earlier Mo, damn good idea. I`m gonna unload some Kush`s on here tomorrow, take some time to photo-shoot . Awesome thread, tons of beans I would love to get going! +Rep brother,

**EDIT - Won`t let me rep ya, spread too much from that Sangria tree!!  **
KC


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 12, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Can`t believe I didn`t see this earlier Mo, damn good idea. I`m gonna unload some Kush`s on here tomorrow, take some time to photo-shoot . Awesome thread, tons of beans I would love to get going! +Rep brother,
> 
> **EDIT - Won`t let me rep ya, spread too much from that Sangria tree!!  **
> KC


Here we are,

First shot is the CK I have going now + the BuKu I just picked up (same with the last pic). The biggest bag is all NLxWW I also have one going now, had that strain for 6+ years, sticky, fruity, lovely. Logo`d bag is the OG18 beats I run perpetually and the small bag is Purple Kush x ChemDawg (only 3 left!), absolute hammer




Appologies in advance for picture quality. Gotta try to get a new camera for these events . Will post the others as they come in, 2-3 coming in shortly !!

KC


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2013)

Reposting enlarged photo:



Thanks KC!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

I have requested some landrace seed of a friend in South Africa. Let's see if she can deliver.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.





*




Got my fingers crossed! Got any connections to old Hindu Kush strains?

I am going to Hawaii in a month and I hope to get some killer old school genetics.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

I got some seeds from Hawaii. Supposed to be Maui Wowie. They were odd looking beans.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2013)

Pictures dude!!!!!!! We want to see the freaks


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

Good luck on the Hawaii seed hunt. A few people I know have been out to Jamaica in recent years, and all they said they were getting was skunk type gear. Loads of seeds have been brought onto the Island I heard, and the old school stuff is a lot harder to come by (2nd hand so not sure how accurate!)


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2013)

Clone only cuts are out there. Seeds may be a different story.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

Getting some clones would be cool. Would it be easy to get them back? do customs check stuff coming in from Hawaii?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2013)

California has a restriction on bringing plants in from other states. We get bugs and diseases that threaten our farms. We are a giant agricultural provider for the whole country.


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 14, 2013)

One of these days when I get some spare time, I will break out my collection and snap some pics.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 16, 2013)

I just broke out my collection to snap.. But damnit my cam runs out of batteri and i have no spare :s Well got 1 shot.
I popped 5. 3 germinated.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is a new feature for this thread. I will be posting a daily seed pic to keep things going. I have gone out on the interwebs to find some interesting pictures and I will post one here each day.





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 19, 2013)

Some Extrema s33ds I put in water last night:


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2013)

Today's seed picture:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 20, 2013)

Great idea about adding seed pics from the web 


Always amazes me how much some seeds (when they are stripped of their patterned & striped outer skins) look like walnuts.
Cool stuff.


Some Extrema seeds germinating (40 hours after starting the process):


----------



## igotdatdro (Apr 21, 2013)

heres a few shots to add to the thread's collection some a\\ bagseeds


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2013)

Cool pics! Enlarged for our viewing pleasure 
















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 21, 2013)

Waitin` on my bean order to come in Mo, then I`m unloading in here . Got all the Cataracts Mainlined today, put it up in my sig (New Update), thought you`d be proud. Want to send a couple of the same your way some time here, would do great outside there, don`t mind some heat. Keep it green,

KC


----------



## igotdatdro (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's a good shot of those bagseeds


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the killer seed photos. You have a nice assortment of seed types 

That deserves enlargement!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2013)

Here is today's seed pic:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is today's seed picture of the day:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't believe I wasted my time on this thread ill never get those minutes back. Seeds are ugly u til the taproot comes out dumbest shit ever haha


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 23, 2013)

Bouta post thread about the beauty of ash after I smoke this joint


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 23, 2013)

goodro wilson said:


> I can't believe I wasted my time on this thread ill never get those minutes back. Seeds are ugly u til the taproot comes out dumbest shit ever haha


Glad you wasted so much precious time you even had enough to post twice ... See ya later!

KC


----------



## vilify (Apr 23, 2013)

Someone lives an angry life. Ill get some more pics up here soon.


----------



## igotdatdro (Apr 23, 2013)

Question- Are these viable seeds?


----------



## vilify (Apr 23, 2013)

most of them should be. ive had worse looking seeds sprout


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 23, 2013)

igotdatdro said:


> Question- Are these viable seeds?
> View attachment 2628934


Only way to be sure is to get a few popped !!

KC


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 23, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Glad you wasted so much precious time you even had enough to post twice ... See ya later!
> 
> KC


You'll notice it took him a full 3 minutes to formulate a retort to his own post about how much time he had wasted on this thread.

What a maroon.


----------



## igotdatdro (Apr 23, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Only way to be sure is to get a few popped !!
> 
> KC


aight sounds like a maybe I plan to do some outdoor ventures with these. thanks for your reply KC!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2013)

Best seed I ever grew was a big black pea and looked like a mini misshapen coconut. The calyx is where the seeds grow. So if the seeds are big, it makes sense that the calyxes they came from are also big.


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 24, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> You'll notice it took him a full 3 minutes to formulate a retort to his own post about how much time he had wasted on this thread.
> 
> What a maroon.


Guess I am a maroon.. Who talks like that bugs bunny its 2013 haha
I was mostly just jokin with u guys no disrespect to the op just thought it was funny... Do u at least agree that they are much more beautiful post germination... Oh and notice how ol doobie brother took a full 3 min to edit his post prolly to look up how to spell words... Lmao tfoh formulate a retort.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 24, 2013)

That's what you get when you throw out trolly statements with_out_ indicating your were "mostly joking".

I obviously spell much better than you, too.
FYI, I type so fast that my wireless keyboard sometimes misses a letter here & there so, when I notice it, I go back in to make a correction.
So now you can go laugh your fucking ass off, because I'm done with your troll self.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2013)

Careful spreading all that manure here - all the seeds will start sprouting 

Then you will end up with one of these:




What have you grown?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 24, 2013)

That's a cool pic!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture - try to stay awake hehe





and some candy for the children - Malawi baby:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture:




and some plant pron:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 25, 2013)

Go for it and see what happens. Age? Type? Storage?


----------



## igotdatdro (Apr 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Go for it and see what happens. Age? Type? Storage?


 I figure you were responding to me. Right?

AGE____3years old 

TYPE____bagseed of some Mexican brick weed that was not that bad

STORAGE____In a gun safe


----------



## dopedeeii (Apr 25, 2013)

zoolanders blueberry+headband+sourlemonlarry and glo x with sd


----------



## tman42 (Apr 26, 2013)

Just got these today, first order with Highlife seedbank and everything went smooth. Took twelve days to get to Washington state.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2013)

Tried to rep you both but I have given out too much today 

Enlarged:


Zoolander





Rare Dankness Sour D*og






Rare Dankness Scott's OG 1






Rare Dankness Scott's OG 2




The Scott's OG seeds have a nice Old School look 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dopedeeii (Apr 26, 2013)

@mohican thkz bro but the love frm the like is kool , Im really pumped about the zoolander cross just had to share it can't wait to share the bloom pix of all the said seeds but again thkz bro...... 
Gudd growing love peace & hash grease.....Dope's


And just.a quick name drop the glo Crosses r from a really gudd guy./ breeder magilla over @cannazon.com im pumped over it as well becuz its a mixed pack/different Crosses of glo just hoping i get the indica dominant pheno of th sour dez cross


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is one of the fine gifts I received on 420:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 27, 2013)

That`s a nice one Mo, looks like a happy seasons planting to me 

KC


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2013)

Started setting up my seed planting area:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is the daily seed picture for today:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture:



Jedi Kush











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Here is today's daily seed picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum, Yum. Who does these Mo? Looks like a need to do a bit of reading on this one 

KC


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2013)

Cali Connection



> The Jedi Kush is a cross of the legendary Death-Star, clone-only strain born and bred in Ohio, and was hit with pollen from Swerve's SFV OGK F5 male.
> 
> The DeathStar is a hybrid of a very special ECSD crossed to a rare phenotype of Sensi Star, from Paradise's original stock (before they re-released it). It is known for having tight internodes, light stretch, and forms rock hard, golf-ball like nugs. It has a ECSD masked in hash taste. Hitting it with Cali Connection's SFV OGK F5 should make for a legendary hybrid with great vigor and really bring out the 'candied lemon'
> 
> ...


----------



## gamestwin (Apr 30, 2013)

anybody got love for a disabled navy vet trying to get a hold of some QUALITY genetics in seed form? ARIZONA sucks ass far as genetics everybodys stingy..no heart out here..broke as a joke ready to grow indoors for first time in two months used to outdoor..u guys are giving me strength just watching your collection grow on..


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 30, 2013)

gamestwin said:


> anybody got love for a disabled navy vet trying to get a hold of some QUALITY genetics in seed form? ARIZONA sucks ass far as genetics everybodys stingy..no heart out here..broke as a joke ready to grow indoors for first time in two months used to outdoor..u guys are giving me strength just watching your collection grow on..


24 posts? make it to 500 by the end of may and maybe ill consider something then.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

Found some s33ds in my pk.
Musta been pollinated by my GDPxB-berry.
I saw some bananas on top b4 harvest.
Wondering if these s33ds look to be mature enough to keep?


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 30, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Found some s33ds in my pk.
> Musta been pollinated by my GDPxB-berry.
> I saw some bananas on top b4 harvest.
> Wondering if these s33ds look to be mature enough to keep?
> View attachment 2637749


A few of em`look good to me Bass, I would store them like you would. I`ve had worse looking beans sprout on me and become `Greats`, haha

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> A few of em`look good to me Bass, I would store them like you would. I`ve had worse looking beans sprout on me and become `Greats`, haha
> 
> KC


I was looking at the pic and see some darker ones.
A few I squeezed in my fingers and popped easily though.

I dont know s**t about s33ds.
Do I need do leave em in the open for a while then fridge in rice or something?


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 30, 2013)

I use small old medicine containers with rice and silica packs perosnally, but Mo would better know how to handle fresh seeds. All my herm seeds have always just been good to throw in my containers and into the fridge, but others here have likely had more detailed successes

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I use small old medicine containers with rice and silica packs perosnally, but Mo would better know how to handle fresh seeds. All my herm seeds have always just been good to throw in my containers and into the fridge, but others here have likely had more detailed successes
> 
> KC


These are my accident seeds, but I have some intentional ones as well, but havent collected em all yet.
They are my Stank Ape Crosses
By 707Headband and by Gods Gift (as clones were marked from vendor at least)


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

Is it true that s33ds in the bud will cause a headache?
I broke up some buds and I think there are some premies in there ground up.
I am very prone to headaches and migraines anyway.


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 30, 2013)

Depending on how many you`ve busted, you may not even notice it. But yeah, consistantly smoking seeds will rock your brain for sure, haha. Had that with a Haze run a while back and the smoke was less than enjoyable. Ended up using the remainder for ice/water hash

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Depending on how many you`ve busted, you may not even notice it. But yeah, consistantly smoking seeds will rock your brain for sure, haha. Had that with a Haze run a while back and the smoke was less than enjoyable. Ended up using the remainder for ice/water hash
> 
> KC


I took what I thought had some seeds in it and dumped it into the trim pile.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2013)

Started germin her 5 min ago. I placed her outside in the closet on the balcony. Its 95 degees outside in the sunshine..and in the dark closet outside prob like 85 degrees in the closet,dry as a bone. . Do you think thats a good place MO? or should i move her into the kitchen cabinet inside where its like 68 degrees?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2013)

Sweet seed picture and strain!

Subcool has a germinating article he wrote that says:



> if you germinate your seeds between 70-80 degrees you will have a better ratio of females. Warmer temperatures tend to produce more male plants.



Link:

http://bigbudsmag.com/grow/how/article/starting-medical-marijuana-seeds-subcool-may-2011


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you Mohican!!! you saved my ass bro! took the temp reading out there in the dark closet it 88 degrees plus her paper towel was drying out way way way WAY too quick. She will be safer in the kitchen! your like a guardian angel.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks - I am just a simple farmer trying to help where I can.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Sweet seed picture and strain!
> 
> Subcool has a germinating article he wrote that says:
> 
> ...


So the seeds arent male or female till they get germinated?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are some seeds that I purposefully bred.
Thius is my 1st time making seeds, so I hope they came out right!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2013)

I do not know. Some animals turn into males under stressful conditions so it is possible. But I do not know if MJ seeds are undifferentiated. I saw one article that had pictures where they showed how to tell the difference between male and female seeds which would suggest that they are predetermined. 

Maybe female seeds will turn male under high heat situations?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are Bassman999's seeds enlarged:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is a picture of my first pollination attempt:

Male Mozambique Poison Landrace
with
Female Mulanje Landrace









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## polyarcturus (May 1, 2013)

sex is predetermined. environmental variable allow for the expression of other sexs. essentially the plant could still be 100% female but produce a few balls before the pistils. encouraging the right conditions will encourage the development of their female parts vs. the possibility of generating male ones.

steady germ temps, bluer spectrum during veg and a fertilizer high in N are known ways to encourage female hormone production. thus no herms, or pretend males which i just had an encounter with thankfully i did not kill it and i allowed it to grow, came back took the balls off, now its all pistils, no balls, even though the balls showed first.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Here are Bassman999's seeds enlarged:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres some more for ya.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2013)

Nicely done! This is my favorite:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2013)

Here is some more baby pron.

Malawi Baby:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

I did a close up to show that a few s33ds had some purple on them.I dont know if thats normal, but I dont think I have seen it b4.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2013)

Looks amazing! Got any pics of the bud with the seeds still in it?


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Looks amazing! Got any pics of the bud with the seeds still in it?


I didnt take any, maybe Some will show in my 707 Headband.
I didnt trim her yet


----------



## igotdatdro (May 1, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I did a close up to show that a few s33ds had some purple on them.I dont know if thats normal, but I dont think I have seen it b4.



that shit crazy never before have I seen hints of purple on a bean


----------



## KushCanuck (May 1, 2013)

igotdatdro said:


> that shit crazy never before have I seen hints of purple on a bean


Seconded, haha. Had to do a double take . I knew when Bass hit this thread up this thing was about expand . Just goes to show just how stank the Stank Ape really is . Nice work Bass, love it

**Edit - Just noticed the previous works warranted a smiley on every line for this descriptive reply. Wanted it to be known **
KC


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Seconded, haha. Had to do a double take . I knew when Bass hit this thread up this thing was about expand . Just goes to show just how stank the Stank Ape really is . Nice work Bass, love it
> 
> **Edit - Just noticed the previous works warranted a smiley on every line for this descriptive reply. Wanted it to be known **
> KC


Credit for the Stank Ape goes to Billcollector99 as that is his hard work.
I hope my cross does it justice!

I am gonna be making more seeds in the future.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture:






and some baby pron:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2013)

Hi Mo, 
what do you think of germinating s33ds in r/o water as compared to tap water?


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2013)

Hey DAT - Good question. How are you doing? Taking your medicine? Get well soon 

RO is cleaner than tap but it doesn't have any minerals. Bottled drinking water with minerals seems like a good idea but it has a pH of like p and is usually in plastic. I am trying to get away from any plastic touching my food and water. When I was a kid they were talking about putting milk in plastic. The experts said it was a bad idea because plastic is made of long chains of carbon and hydrogen that is heated and pressed in to a shape. The problem is that the chains break and you get all of these little chains of different sizes that are similar to hormones in our bodies. So the idea was nixed. A couple years later, milk was in plastic jugs....?

Now everybody has these strange problems from all of the plastic in their diets. I am going back to old school containers like glass and metal. We will see what happens.

I wonder if carbonated water (Perrier) would be good for sprouting seeds? I am sure the pH is still high. I wonder what the best pH is for sprouting seeds. Look up rainwater on Wikipedia - it says rainwater is acidic. Rainwater here is like 5.6-5.7 and it can get even more acidic in some places. Near volcanoes the rain is very acidic. It melts the goodies right out of the lava soil and makes the best plants in the world! Hawaii, Oregon, California...

There is so much science behind growing good plants  I don't know whether I answered your question 

Cheers, Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture. It is in a package with the name so I hope it is not a problem in any way. Just pulled it off of the web.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2013)

Oh - and baby pics:

Mozambique Poison - MozPoz (turned out male)




Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## igotdatdro (May 3, 2013)

my order is here


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2013)

Thanks igotdatdro! I will blow them up 


Edit: Wow - your collection keeps getting bigger!


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2013)

Nice collection!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## igotdatdro (May 3, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Thanks igotdatdro! I will blow them up



*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mohican again.





*


----------



## Clink78 (May 4, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Here is the original Malawi Gold freebie Attitude seed that produced almost 20 lb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap you yielded 20 _pounds_ from the trashcan Malawi??


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2013)

There was a bit more:


The big clone in the trashcan:






Three others on the other side of the yard:





Hand trimmed until I couldn't move my arms:





Gave it away 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2013)

This is what they looked like when they started:

Big Clone in Can:



Making the transition to the outside was hard on this little beastie.


Micro Clone:



She turned out to be the biggest plant.



Flower Clone in can and Micro Clone:






Ugly Reveg Clone:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

hey MO! hope your having a nice weekend. I started my Blueberry Gum seed germination on Tues in R/O water in paper towel. After 2 days switched to Colorodo river tap water. NO response. Day 4 switched out the paper towel with Arrowhead water. Still no reponse of tap root at all. 
shes on a small dish covered in the dark kitchen cabinet. What would you do? Im starting to get discouraged . do you think i could crack open a little for a kick start and how should i do it?


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2013)

Sounds like a dud. You can try cracking it open at this point. Might have gotten too hot outside. I have seen your seed collection - pop another. It is hard to loose one I know. The first Mulanje I planted didn't pop. Most of the freebies I got didn't pop either. Soaked 10 seeds and most popped and I put them in the rapid rooters. Out of those ten I got only 3 



It was still more than enough.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2013)

Hey Amber - I love your avatar!


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2013)

Reposting this Hindu Kush seed pic from Jimmer6577 on Club 600 thread:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kindnug (May 4, 2013)

Looks like Holy Smoke has the real malawi...
Did you top the bushes or did they grow like that naturally?
I bet they would've been 20+ ft. untopped


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2013)

LST in the can and au natural in the ground. The colas started to break the branches off of the main trunk so I had to put up trellis netting to hold everything in place.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2013)

i LIKEY!!
i cracked open the G13 Blueberry Gum . Very misfortute image, looking like a miscarrage. 

View attachment 2644345

so i am now germiatin this Kannabia Mataro Blue


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2013)

Hi DAT,
Great pictures!
Looks like there was something in there trying to grow. It wasn't all black and mushy. 
I hope the new seed does better!
Keep us updated!
How are you feeling today?
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2013)

Here is a cool MJ botany article from 1975!


http://www.botany.org/plantsciencebulletin/psb-1975-21-3.php



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2013)

Here is seed picture that led me to the article:


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2013)

Hey Mohican, whats the secret to giant outdoor plants?


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2013)

I have been working that clay soil for a few years supplementing it with organic soil. Then before I started I mixed in a bunch of bone and blood meal and put down a dusting of Sevin powder to kill off any earwigs or other soil bugs. Watered with the hose mostly and supplemented with FloraNovaBloom in a 5 gallon bucket of pH 6.7 hose water that had sat out for a day. Sprayed with neem and BT for bugs monthly (probably could have done it more like every two weeks). 

The plant was a seed I started indoors on Feb 4th and sprouted on Feb 10th. I proceeded to snap the seedling's stem and miraculously got it to regrow. Topped the indoor plant on April 15th and grew the big top in a cloner dome until April 30th. Then I started putting the clone outside for a little bit each day and on May 1st I planted the "Big Clone" in a 30 gallon trash can full of organic veggie soil. I also took a tiny clipping and grew it in a shot glass on a window sill until it had a bunch or roots. I planted this "Micro Clone" on May 5th in the ground and it grew to be the biggest plant.

They are 100% Sativa so I think they could have been even bigger under better conditions.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I have been working that clay soil for a few years supplementing it with organic soil. Then before I started I mixed in a bunch of bone and blood meal and put down a dusting of Sevin powder to kill off any earwigs or other soil bugs. Watered with the hose mostly and supplemented with FloraNovaBloom in a 5 gallon bucket of pH 6.7 hose water that had sat out for a day. Sprayed with neem and BT for bugs monthly (probably could have done it more like every two weeks).
> 
> The plant was a seed I started indoors on Feb 4th and sprouted on Feb 10th. I proceeded to snap the seedling's stem and miraculously got it to regrow. Topped the indoor plant on April 15th and grew the big top in a cloner dome until April 30th. Then I started putting the clone outside for a little bit each day and on May 1st I planted the "Big Clone" in a 30 gallon trash can full of organic veggie soil. I also took a tiny clipping and grew it in a shot glass on a window sill until it had a bunch or roots. I planted this "Micro Clone" on May 5th in the ground and it grew to be the biggest plant.
> 
> ...


Are earwigs damaging?
Also what is BT?

I am guessing a really deep and wide hole was used for them?
Only Outdoor I have done was in a shed in pots.
Never had full sun nor the earth to grow in,
The soil(clay) was 22" deep then I hit cement for some reason so I didnt go that route.
Only direct sun for 5 hrs or less a day
Not sure what I can do here, but I hope to do something better than the past


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2013)

This is *Bacillus Thuringiensis*, known as *BT*,(bacillus thuringencis) a bacteria that kills worms and caterpillars.
*CONTAINS:* Bacillus Thuringiensis
*USE ON:* Vegetable crops: Broccoli, Cabbage, Cauliflower, Celery, Collards, Cucumber, Kale, Lettuce, Greens, Tomatoes,and Turnips. Tobacco and Melons, too.
*RATE:* 16 to 60 pounds per acre
*APPLICATION:* For home garden use, dust plants thoroughly. Can be used up until the day of harvest.

Do you add water and spray it on like the neem?


----------



## KushCanuck (May 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Here is a cool MJ botany article from 1975!
> 
> 
> http://www.botany.org/plantsciencebulletin/psb-1975-21-3.php
> ...


Wicked nice post here Mohican, this one I had I to journal. Love how the study was conducted by Canada Agriculture in Ottawa as well . Don`t know where you find this stuff Mo`, but I love it. 

Planted 3 - 5-species apple grafts, 2 - 5 species pear grafts, and 2 - 5 species cherry grafts amoungst a nice strawberry patch at the farm this weekend, had you in mind with that Sangria you have . Keep keeping it real Mo

KC


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2013)

@bassman - I put a search in Google for "canabis botany" images hoping to find some cool seed pictures. That is when I saw the old black and white picture of the seed. I clicked on it and it took me to that study. I am glad somebody enjoyed it 

I mix BT at 2 tablespoons per gallon of water and spray at night - the sun kills the bacteria. After two applications the first two months of growth I had no bud worms. The year before I had a small plant and it had over 200 bud worms when I trimmed it. 

The only problem was that I thought they were gone for good. But I got more bud worms and the plant was too dense to penetrate completely with the spray so I did get like 20 on the giant plant. 

Also a tip I was given was to spray the BT on all of the plants and the soil in the whole yard. The Sevin first and then Neem and BT on a regular basis and you are good to go!



@KC - Do you have a farm? That selection sounds amazing! Where did you get them?


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

Thanx for the info.
I have had those worms.caterpillars ow whatever in my outdoor in the past and it was heartbreaking to say the least!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 6, 2013)

@Mo - I _wish _I had a farm my friend, started working on a family friends farm a couple hours out of town. He`s got 110 acres, 2 - 40 acre fields as well as a half dozen berry, fruit spaces (after some of my influence ). He`s charged me with constructing his greenhouse this year, wants to start one. Since I head back to school next year for Horticulture and Greenhouse Science, he thought it was fitting, so I have my summer cut out for me, haha. The nursery is one around the farm, all those grafts are imported and cost $60 normally but we got em for $30 each  

KC


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 7, 2013)

couple pictures of the Kannabia Mataro Blue as she starts to break her shell.


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2013)

Nice pic Amber!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 7, 2013)

Cant wait !!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (May 7, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I have been working that clay soil for a few years supplementing it with organic soil. Then before I started I mixed in a bunch of bone and blood meal and put down a dusting of Sevin powder to kill off any earwigs or other soil bugs. Watered with the hose mostly and supplemented with FloraNovaBloom in a 5 gallon bucket of pH 6.7 hose water that had sat out for a day. Sprayed with neem and BT for bugs monthly (probably could have done it more like every two weeks).
> 
> The plant was a seed I started indoors on Feb 4th and sprouted on Feb 10th. I proceeded to snap the seedling's stem and miraculously got it to regrow. Topped the indoor plant on April 15th and grew the big top in a cloner dome until April 30th. Then I started putting the clone outside for a little bit each day and on May 1st I planted the "Big Clone" in a 30 gallon trash can full of organic veggie soil. I also took a tiny clipping and grew it in a shot glass on a window sill until it had a bunch or roots. I planted this "Micro Clone" on May 5th in the ground and it grew to be the biggest plant.
> 
> ...


if you interested mo, i have a sative strain(3 years in the works, i dont know what F it is on, beyond F3 not to mention i probably started form a pure strain.) started with bag seed came out straight sat. and worked from there but it some fire now, a real big bitch, planned on having my hand at a few outdoors this year. but its ape style and i doubt ill get a damn thing for all the hard work i know im gonna put in.

in relation to the above pic i would have to say "domesticated" means selective breeding therefore a larger healthier fruit that is different genetically makes sense, according to that pic that is what im seeing going on. i have pollinated same plant(clones) with the same pollen outdoor and indoor when i harvest the outdoor here in a couple weeks ill know whether this is true or is soil has a bearing on seeds shape and size ect.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 8, 2013)

Some of the non-packaged stash, working strains now ...



KC


----------



## bassman999 (May 8, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Some of the non-packaged stash, working strains now ...
> 
> View attachment 2647937
> 
> KC


Nice selection there!


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2013)

Watching from my tab so I can't post pictures. Be back next week =)


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 8, 2013)

You're playing with my emotions, bigworm!


Don't understand how some fail to see the beauty off s33ds, knowing that from little acorns do mighty oaks grow...
(still wishing I was)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey Amber - I love your avatar!


i knew you would. lol..


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2013)

Oh god nooooooooo


----------



## gioua (May 10, 2013)

Orange Crush.. 

planted 7 on 5-1-13 have 5 up.. 

majority of my 2013 are clones from the winter grow


----------



## Temis420(Qc) (May 10, 2013)

BcSeedking From top to bottom Blueberry, BC Kush, In-Mix, Fem God Bud


----------



## bassman999 (May 13, 2013)

I harvested some more s33ds today.
I finally broke up the 707HB to get the s33ds out
These had the same Stank Ape daddy as the other beans I posted
Pics tomorrow if I remember


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2013)

OK so heres the pics of the Stank Ape x 707 Headband s33ds


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2013)

Here are the BC SeedKing seeds enlarged - thanks for posting:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2013)

Hey Bassman - this is my favorite:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## KushCanuck (May 14, 2013)

Yum yum Bass, nice job buddy!! Maybe now you`ll consider gifting your ol` buddy KC some of them Apes and I`ll send some of your choice 

KC


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Yum yum Bass, nice job buddy!! Maybe now you`ll consider gifting your ol` buddy KC some of them Apes and I`ll send some of your choice
> 
> KC


Thanx bro
Pm'd ya


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2013)

Here is today's daily seed picture:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2013)

What happened to those seeds Mo?


----------



## Inturnship (May 15, 2013)

Where do I order


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2013)

@Bassman - got the picture from the web. Not sure what torture those seeds were put through.


@Inturnship - Post some pictures of your favorite seeds


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2013)

Here is the daily seed picture:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Galvatron (May 16, 2013)

those damaged seeds looks like caterpillar damage. same thing happened with a batch of seeds i made that had caterpillar infestation.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2013)

Here is the daily seed picture:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Galvatron (May 17, 2013)

heres some of my collection:


attitude 420 freebies


bodhi seeds lucky charms and good medicine and cali connect corleone kush


some seeds i made. the kaua'i electric x violet og kush plants smell like straight up guava.


more attitude freebies


reserva privada kosher kush. not having alot of luck with these. 2 out of 2 that i popped were mutants i have one of the mutants vegging right now, its growing real slow.


heres a package of seeds thats going out to pakistan. i threw in one dna og kush #18 fem seed, i have plenty of og going so i dont need it we'll see how it does back at home in its mother land. the rest are some hawaiian, mexican, californian and dutch genetics.


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the cool pics Galvatron! Close-ups of just the seeds would be awesome when you are getting ready to pop them 

Here they are enlarged:



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2013)

Here is the daily seed picture:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2013)

oMG these seeds pictures are incredilbe.!im still waiting on my Jacker Herer Femenized seeds to arrive from Bonza seeds in the Uk. i cant wait to show them off, they shipped on may 8th, how much longer ya think?


----------



## Mr Lite Brite 420 (May 20, 2013)

Here u go!!!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 20, 2013)

Mr Lite Brite 420 said:


> Here u go!!!View attachment 2664154


Haha, looks like my bottom of my fridge ... . Nice selection Lite Brite,

KC


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 20, 2013)

ok here's my contribution : ) 

C99 (this seed turned into my avatar pic)



SAGE

View attachment 2664737


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2013)

Nice collection Mr LB420 - got any pictures of the actual seeds?

Here is your picture enlarged:





Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2013)

Thanks PDC - Those are some unique looking seeds! I love the pattern on the C99. The pattern on the Sage reminds me of a Brussels sprout


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Got a surprise in the mail today, so I might be posting some pics 2nite or tomorrow

Great looking stuff from all on here


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2013)

Surprise picture from Bassman! I can't wait! That deserves a picture:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Heres what I found in the mail this morning


Black Sour Bubble


NHK F2


Grape Apollo
.....x.....
SB x BD


----------



## Galvatron (May 20, 2013)

wtf dudes let me in on the sharing!!! lol jk since its against the rules. nice stash guys.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Heres what I found in the mail this morning
> View attachment 2664980View attachment 2664981
> 
> Black Sour Bubble
> ...


Some of these look familiar Bass . MAD jealous of the NHK cuts and the Sour, not to mention Special Ed. Nice dude, expecting some journalage 

KC


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Some of these look familiar Bass . MAD jealous of the NHK cuts and the Sour, not to mention Special Ed. Nice dude, expecting some journalage
> 
> KC


I am lucky to have these beans, and although I dont do journals, I will no doubt share pics on the 600, a kush lovers thread, and HCs thread if they dont mind.


----------



## jrainman (May 20, 2013)

Well here are some gifted seeds I got a few days ago from a good friend of over 40yrs , everything on this plate is pre 1977 ,long story but basicly anything that was good we smoked he would alway say Save me those seeds Man, LOL I use say for what, and throw them on the ground , Like where the fuck ya gonna grow those in your Dads veg garden.and he would always reply back and say youl see man one day I have fucken pounds .

Shit did not want to make a long story here ,but in the summer of 77 .everyday after summer school we would go by his house and party we had a 6ft tank of nitrious oxcide ,under his bed ,well his mom found it ,I will never forget walking in to his house that day .his mother said Jack there is a Bomb under your bed WTF yea she said I called the police,well Jack got shipped off to military school and from there made a career out of the USN and retired now.


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2013)

Welcome JRM! Great tale 


Picture enlarged for our seed loving enjoyment:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2013)

Sweet pics Bassman - you are going to be busy 











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2013)

my JACK HERER FEMINIZED S33DS ..arrived today. not bad shipping time from the UK.. about 10 business days.
Exellent packaging..lots of bubble wrap around a Blacks wallet.(what does that stand for) the s33ds were suffed in the wallet. The s33ds are beautiful.. unlike any i have ever had before. They are a rich shiney glowing deep walnut color .



ambz


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2013)

Great pics DAT! Did you get you Samsung WB150F camera yet? If you can still find them they are $100 or less. 

How is that seed you popped? How are you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2013)

Thanks stooge ! na i didnt get the samsung yet.. i just ordered it yesterday on Amazon for $140. 
lollol..that seed i tried popping .. the Kannabia Martaro Blue bearly busted a tap out.. it was non compliant. lol. i didnt have the heart to toss it so i gave it away to someone with no growing expereince. Told her to keep it warm in a small pot . I will find out if she made it in a couple days when i see her next. I ended up getting a frutiy pebble OG clone from a good pal . The clone was in pretty bad shape and is growing real slow in my phototron... It looks like a freakin bonzi dwarf palm tree! im working with organic solutions soil which calls for NO suppliments. who know what will happen. ive been in a tremendous amount of pain.. shoulder and neck and arm..scar is healing pretty good i guess. Im finally off my antibiotics from the infection i ended up gettin! it was sick dude... thanks for asking. 
I hope you had a fun trip and you and your lovely garden are doing well .


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2013)

Last of the seed pictures I have collected online. I need to find some more 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2013)

Found a few more!


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2013)

Here is the new daily seed picture:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2013)

Here is the daily seed picture:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2013)

i got my samsung mo! its really sweet. i just printed out the manual. its very simple, user friendly and the resolution is so crisp and sharp. I think its a keeper. 
member the famous Doggie Nuts seads that came out a couple years ago? They were like a totally rediculous price for the s33ds. i was gifted a bunch from an ole pal that use to roam these here parts..mr. kevin murphy was his name, pimpin was his game. i luved him.


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2013)

Awesome news DAT! You should be blowing up this thread with pics of your killer seed collection! I can't wait


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2013)

Here is the daily seed picture to go along with DAT's kewl shot:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2013)

Here is the daily seed picture:





Lame?



Here is what I have done with my seeds:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

they kind of look like mini chocolate muffins^^^

or perhaps I am just munchied?


----------



## KushCanuck (May 28, 2013)

DST said:


> they kind of look like mini chocolate muffins^^^
> 
> or perhaps I am just munchied?


You ain`t wrong DST, haha. Thought crossed my mind too

KC


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2013)

Or chewy brownies


----------



## KushCanuck (May 28, 2013)

... have to make brownies ... off to the kitchen ... 

Here`s a picture of the plant named and dedicated Mohican ... 


KC


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2013)

Looks fat and happy just like me


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

I meant brownies, lol. Why do I always get brownies, cupcakes, and muffins mixed up? I guess they are all soft spongey gooey chocolatey things. I have serious chocolate addictions going on.


----------



## flowamasta (May 29, 2013)

Here you go Mo!!! Sorry i'm late in, but better late than never right!!! Here's my best from Jack X Skunk from my last outdoor beast


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2013)

Those are amazing FlowaMasta! Thanks for adding a view of beautiful Australian genetics. That is a very unique pattern on those seeds.

Dear readers - you should visit FlowaMasta's amazing grow threads. He is growing monsters 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2013)

Here is the daily seed picture:





EDIT - New picture 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## KushCanuck (May 30, 2013)

Bad link Mo! 

KC


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2013)

Sorry about that! These new seed pictures are so much smaller. We need more RIU seed pictures!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 30, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Sorry about that! These new seed pictures are so much smaller. We need more RIU seed pictures!


My first of new runs are finishing this week Mo ... hope to have some goods for ya . The involed are in my sig, last link, without blowing this up large. Happy growing!

KC


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2013)

Great thread! Looks like you have quite a breeding lab going on


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2013)

Medical MJ found in a Celtic grave in the Gobi Desert dating from 700 AD. Over 900 grams of all female flowers - no male parts. The DNA test identified the strain as Indica with a slight mutation from a modern sample.

I have named it Pre-700 A.D. Gobi Kush 


Seed picture:





Trichome picture:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## KushCanuck (May 30, 2013)

Oh baby ... the weed that puts you in the grave, haha. Awesome Mo, are those preserved trichs? 

KC


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2013)

Yes they are, and the leaf material is still green! All of the THC has converted to CBN 

I wonder whether they tried to germinate any of the seeds?


----------



## E Doh907 (May 31, 2013)

biggest seeds I ever seen was in cordova Alaska. this dude had a package sent from the Philippians. it was totally condensed. brick. but the beans was huge! 2 to 3 times the size of normal.


vilify said:


> Ive got some Hindu seeds, but they arent very big, or black.
> 
> Biggest seeds ive had were Kens GDP. Things were massive, too bad the smoke was less than spectacular.


----------



## E Doh907 (May 31, 2013)

n yes these beans from the Philippines were black. just a big dark seed. an they were the sweetest tasting seeds I ever ate. I was 14. I hadn't been too serious about saving my seeds. I ate a lot of the seeds I found. I wish I had some of those beans now that I am fallowing my dreams. O well I learned from that an I will not make that mistake again. but they was sweet as candy!


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2013)

Dr Russo replied to my questions:

1. Were any of the seeds viable? 
2. Did anybody try to germinate any of the seeds?
3. Were you able to determine how the genetic mutation differed from the modern Indica plant?

Answers:

1) No. Cannabis seeds are normally viable only a few years, not thousands.
2) Yes, no go.
3) The SNPs observed have never been reported in cannabis before, and the people doing the testing are in a position to know.


Pretty Cool!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Repete (May 31, 2013)

That is very cool.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 31, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Dr Russo replied to my questions:
> 
> 1. Were any of the seeds viable?
> 2. Did anybody try to germinate any of the seeds?
> ...


I was hoping you`d ask some questions and search someone out Mo, good on ya . Very cool stuff, especially how the plant matter stayed it`s color with trichs intact ... still thinking about it ...

KC


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Dr Russo replied to my questions:
> 
> 1. Were any of the seeds viable?
> 2. Did anybody try to germinate any of the seeds?
> ...


Respect for finding out!




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mohican again.





*


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 2, 2013)

In awe over the 2700 year old ganja... WOW on the CBN factor, i think its _under_-rated! There's always time for pure CBN, it might not get you 'high' but times are changing it seems, and over here in Australia, its usually knockout people want or its nothing, if it just tastes good, its harder for people to become attached but if it zonks you with 2 pipes, then people seem to go for that...  I guess only the very fresh, and only just ripened flowers have the most THC and unfortunately for some, that can be a rare find. I must admit though Strong THC is immediately noticeable on a nice psychadelic strain  A nice way to get a good strong hit of THC is with the volcano  Cut up a nice nug straight off the plant fresh as apples and stick it in the chamber, and boil away, awesome taste, awesome hit!! 

No worries on the Aussie input Mo  i found the patters unusual aswell! very defined black porcupine like shape!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2013)

Here are a few more pictures from the Doctor:

Gobi Lab near the site of the dig:





Skull:





Stash jar 1:





Stash jar 2 (mortar and pestle):





Grave as discovered:





Grave legend:


1. earthenware pot
2. leather basket containing cannabis
3. earthenware pot
4. wooden bar implements
5. horse lash
6. bridle or halter
7. leather medicine bag
8. bows and arrows
9. wooden implement
10. wooden bowl containing cannabis
11. arrows
12. kongou harp
13. wooden wimble tool to untie knots
14. leather make-up bag
15. woolen fabric
16. leather ring hand protector for bowstring



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2013)

Here are some seed pictures for today:







It looks like they are all too small 8(


Here is something better - baby pictures:



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Temis420(Qc) (Jun 3, 2013)

William wonders, 8ball kush, Northern Light, Pure Ghani crack (sickmeds gift)Green Crack (just put 5 Grenn Crack intowel)


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Temis - Thanks for posting! Enlarged for our viewing pleasure:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2013)

hey MO ! cool picutures of the cannabis dig. that is such a cool post and the images very intreeging. WHEre was the site located.?i guess it must have been very green at one time.IM a bit confused who is the doctor? is he a cannabis anthropologist? that is just so freakin keowl.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Ethan B. Russo, MMJ scientist and neurologist


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 5, 2013)

This is dedicated to the stoner's out there (you know: the minority, the 1%):

20 minutes of cannabis s33ds swirling around in water in slow motion (240fps)

[video=youtube_share;uhljTppZ88U]http://youtu.be/uhljTppZ88U[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

Now I am even dizzier!


----------



## ciscoin313 (Jun 5, 2013)

SinCity Seeds, "Tangerine Power" (Agent Orange (Tange pheno) x Blue Power)


----------



## Temis420(Qc) (Jun 5, 2013)

all my seed at nude Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

@ Ciscoin - I love orange and pineapple scented buds. When I was a kid I thought they just threw a slice of orange in with the flowers while they were drying to get that wonderful flavor and smell!





@ Temis - Thanks for the seed pics - That is quite an impressive collection of top notch genetics!

I have enlarged for our viewing pleasure 













































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> This is dedicated to the stoner's out there (you know: the minority, the 1%):
> 
> 20 minutes of cannabis s33ds swirling around in water in slow motion (240fps)
> 
> [video=youtube_share;uhljTppZ88U]http://youtu.be/uhljTppZ88U[/video]


wow watching the seeds swim around is more interesteing then watching a tankful of fish to me. soooo mezmerizing. its like the best video ever. thanks doobz.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello all, I figured I show some beans. Sorry my pics are bad cause my hands shake alot.

Here is my binder with business card sleeves but I fill them with beans.


Pre-98 x Cougar Kush F2s (Cross I made)


These are very special beans to me, they are called Mamadude, that was my mom's nickname. She was a ganja queen, she passed away almost 3 years ago and when she was dying with cancer she asked me to grow these beans for her. They came from her weed which was Sour Diesel x Blueberry. So I grew them out and sadly she passed right before I harvested them. So thats why these are my very best beans in my collection!!! Thats what my username is F.M.I.L.Y (Forever Mom I Love You)

Mamadude (Sour Diesel x Blueberry)


Here is another interesting cross K.O Kush.


Not sure what seed company this is but the strain is DPQ F2. 


Excellent thread MO!!!+REP

Peace

FM


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2013)

Great seed pics FMILY! Your mom sounds like a cool lady

Those are some unique strains!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2013)

More on the way


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice mate, damn solid collection there ... 

KC


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks got sum sinmint and traingday on the way to cant wait


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see some closeups of that amazing bean selection!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2013)

I got sum pis up in my albums


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2013)

Theres only a couple beans left in those packs i grew everything out,got sum growing now kandy kush snowland and stacked kush going to update my blog in 2 days


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

Where is your blog?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2013)

U have to come to my profile and its my journal and album have a ton of pics


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah still new to all this internet shit i thought blog meant journal idk


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

3rd year and still trying to figure it all out


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2013)

LoL for real cracks me up when ass holes chime in on shit and alls they can say is ur dumb because i mispell sum words OH FUCKING WELL BITE ME


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2013)

Not any of u guys just saying


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2013)

hehe Worm!

Where did that come from! Having a bad day? 

My knee hurts like a MF and I just had to decide whether or not to friend a guy named Chronic Masterbator!

The nice thing is that I can have a bowl and not worry about the storm troopers taking me away!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 13, 2013)

Chronic masterbator yeah idk about that one i guess it beats haveing to pay for it because one way or another everybody pays


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 18, 2013)

got my new seeds got like 14freebees, total of 7days


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2013)

Sweet shirt! Ooooh Sin Mints - Can't wait to see what they turn out like


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 18, 2013)

yeah buddy im going to start like 3 of them and grow to about 12inches and put them outside


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2013)

Have you ever force flowered little plants to determine gender? How old do they need to be?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 18, 2013)

man im not sure about that one, i know if you keep vegging them preflower should show up when there mature, then some people flower right from seed which idk why because damn u wouldnt think there would hardly be any weed on them if i grow a plant i want to get the most amount i can get, not sure if u start to flower to see what they are dont you have to keep on flowering them or can u go back to vegging them sounds like to me they would stress out, not sure hopefully somebody else can answere this question


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2013)

I planted this Mr Goo seed outside in August (so it was like 12/12 from seed). It still got pretty big  Not as big as the WOG last year!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn that shit got pretty big for being 12/12 from seed


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 20, 2013)

lol not even gonna post my picture of like 30 unknown strain bagseeds. 
but damn you guys have some SICK collections. if anyone has some strains
that they would like grown out but dont have room for currently.
Id be happy to grow them out and send you pictures of your adopted girls! lol or post a thread or whatever.
just a thought! i got like 15 plants going right now but i assume when they sex ill be tossing a couple so theres room
for more.

if not, all gravy guys. amazing seeds. i aspire to have like 10 dif strains of seeds
just chillen for if/when i wanna grow em like most of you guys have.

they should have a feature where i can give rep to like 5 ppl @ time. itd be helpful.

Happy growin/smokin


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2013)

Back in the '70s I wished I could have a library card catalog cabinet full of different strains. Now it is a possibility. Although now nobody knows what a library card catalog is describing.

Here is my current seed collection - it got wet and this happened:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 20, 2013)

per mohican request. le bag seeds lol im a big smoker and i had about a 8oz harvest from like 3-4 bag seeds last yr that provided some 
seeds and the rest as said in title are just from my bags. they've been sitting in not to great conditions. ive germed like 40 this yr
and got about 15 plants going so theyre OK . wish there was an expert that could tell me which each strain was... that would be pimp.

but one pic is the seeds. other pics one is my solo cup window sill station where they go after germing. the blue cups are where the other half go. where my buddy watches over em cuz i dont want them all in one place but his deck gets some killer sun. and then a pic of one thats done germing and 
on its first topping!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2013)

Great stuff Ambedexteras! 

The leaves will tell you the strain - the tips of the leaves either have serrations all of the way up to the tip (indica), or there is a a long straight section at the tip (sativa). The indica leaves are darker green and shiny and the sativa leaves are more slender and pale (nutes can change the colors of each). Thai leaves are so skinny they look like strings almost!
Sativa plants grow like Christmas trees and indica plants are bigger at the top than the bottom (almost an upside down Christmas tree).

Unfortunately (or fortunately) there are hundreds of hybrids where all of these traits have been mixed together - intentionally and unintentionally.

Buds are where I am still kinda fuzzy - Kush plants (indica) will give you little rock hard poodle ball buds and sativa plants will give you long fluffy colas and other indica plants will give you hopps shaped artichoke buds. Hybrids will give you different mixtures of these bud types. Skunk gives nice long sativa colas with stinky indica flowers.

Hope that helps. The google has a ton of info and youtube does too.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 20, 2013)

ya i know how to look it up once its like full grown. but im saying if someone could look @ a seed and just identify it by that.
would be pretty bad ass.

Any of you guys watch Strain hunter series on you tube. its fucking amazing. i believe i watched the "india" episode and it was sick.
i believe anyone on this site and this thread more spefically would really enjoy it and learn cool shit while doing it


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2013)

I watched the Malawi one last year. I wonder why Greenhouse Seeds has not released a Malawi yet?


----------



## Temis420(Qc) (Jun 28, 2013)

From top right to left ...(Bc Skunk, Sweet Tooth,Purple widow(Purple Kushx White Widow),Bc Big Bud


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks Temis!

Here it is blown up:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gladway (Jul 15, 2013)

Timewreck x apollo13bx


there you go Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Gladway! Your bud shots with the seeds just popping out are fantastic!

Enlarged:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah i watched strain hunter once couldnt understand a damn thing they were saying mate


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

heres some Outlaw genetics Magic Merlin I bred,did some east coast purple diesel and double bubblegum doja beans also.


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 15, 2013)

raiderman said:


> heres some Outlaw genetics Magic Merlin I bred,did some east coast purple diesel and double bubblegum doja beans also.


Sweet Raider!! Nice genetics there mate !! 

KC weed:


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

thanx my friend, i'm still smoking off that weed currently ,lol,magic merlin first pic, ecpd second, 3rd dbd come off of.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2013)

View attachment 2579509[/QUOTE] I wonder where these came from? and some of mine freebees not free  View attachment 2739449


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2013)

Sweet Dr! If you see any unusual seeds (color, size, pattern...) please post a close up shot! Thanks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2013)

some of the coolest looking were the ken's gdp


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;jbCqwl2geQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbCqwl2geQg[/video] how is it going guys put my next seeds in water last night View attachment 2749249 10 purple bud View attachment 27492508 Kilimanjaro View attachment 2749257 21 bag seed View attachment 2749258 cuttings looking great View attachment 2749264 this was my buddy lost him somewhere in the move View attachment 2749261 and one of my pics View attachment 2749288


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2013)

ns grow,alot of good things goin on in there,,have 35 blueberry beans and 4 granddaddy beans to start.jus moved and starting over from seed.8 ecpd outside 4 double bubblegum doja as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

sounds like time to germ some


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2013)

Raiderman - I love your seeds! Do you have a macro setting on your camera so you can get close ups of those diamonds?


Like this:








or this:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

BumperCrop said:


> I'm not sure if I'm doing this right!!


In order to do it right you would have to take all those seed packages and put them in a box and send to my mailbox. lol nice collection man, got any close up pics of the beans? We tend to get giddy over the sexy patterns seeds have!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

This is my DNA Og18 x Skunk that I pollinated. They are just about done, I am going to pluck out a few beans to see where they are at. They been brewing for about 6 1/2 weeks. I only hit the lower branches. 





I will post pics of the beans after I pluck two or three out. 

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is an enlarged version of those seed packs (please give use some closeups of the beans when you open them):










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2013)

Sweet FM - Can't wait to see them!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

DNA's OG x Skunk Flowering Day 68... I hit her lower branches and her seeds are done and its perfect timing cause she is almost done.

Sorry Mo for the Batman tilted pics! lol


Seed Pods


Seeds


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2013)

Great post
Thanks FM!
Cheers 
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you Sir, when I harvest the plant and beans I will post pics of all the beans when done! 

Peace
FM


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's some Doc's OG x Doc's OG. Does that make it an f2 or what? I dont know.






Came from a couple of these nugs. They are really strong, tasty smoke and I was surprised at the mold resistance. I crossed the male with my phosphate diesel dawgs as well.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2013)

That makes it a BX1 - backcross one. Now you could get some straight genetics from the Doc's OG. Lemon Thai sounds good


----------



## jaydub13 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mo- The only way that would be a BX is if there were seeds from two generations.

For example: If the mother (Faceoff OG) was pollinated by it's offspring (Doc's OG), the result would then indeed be a backcross.

If a male and female from the F1 hybrid generation of Doc's OG were selected, the resulting progeny would be an F2.

If you took the chosen F1 mother of Doc's OG and pollinated with a male selected from the F2 progeny this would also be considered a BX.

Hope that isn't too confusing! Cheers, DUB


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification Dub. So it is an F2.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 5, 2013)

jaydub13 said:


> Mo- The only way that would be a BX is if there were seeds from two generations.
> 
> For example: If the mother (Faceoff OG) was pollinated by it's offspring (Doc's OG), the result would then indeed be a backcross.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying! Makes sense to me now, backcross must go back a generation...f2 is the results of breeding two f1's


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Anybody have some big black Hindu Kush seeds?


A 'LiL somethin like this?

The seeds on the left are:
"_This is a family farmed line seeded and offered directly from the Valley of Arshal, district of Baglung, Nepal. This family has been growing the same line for 3 human generations, and its known history goes back at least 140 years with this family, with an even longer history in the surrounding areas.

Plants grow at 2100m, on terraced slopes, bordering each rice/corn/millet terrace. There are over 50,000 plants in the village/valley area where they cross pollinate yearly. Plant fibers are used to make clothing, seeds are used for food since they are abnormally large, and the resins are either dry sifted, or hand rubbed. 

This line represents a long history of ganja culture and the care and consciousness that come with it. It is a fully intact farmed line, with a library of mind-blowing flavors and smells waiting to be explored."

_The LWxC99 on the right are just for size comparison...

These are a few of my X's (and F2)


And lastly a superb Mexican Sativa Landrace of Unknown origin...



*I'll try and post some more pics soon.. Got over a hundred (strains) in storage and a pic database would be cool...LoL


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2013)

JKahndb0 - You found them! Thank you for posting these!


Here they are enlarged:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## texin (Aug 6, 2013)

Loose seeds are Qleaner male crossed with og kush female bottle seeds are qleaner male crossed with afghan then the blue santa and blue hammer f2. I have a bunch more I will have to dig out and get pics


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> JKahndb0 - You found them! Thank you for posting these!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Heres the link if you wanna buy some....

I love Landraces, tryin to collect 'em all...LoL


*Nah man i'm NorthEast.....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks!!!!!!

Me too! I have a local friend with family in Mexico with very old lines. Trying to get some. Also want some Thai.

I am so stoked 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 6, 2013)

fire og kush s1 x (kauai electric x violet og kush) feminized. first seed harvest of the season


----------



## Mr Lite Brite 420 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2013)

Enlarged:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr Lite Brite 420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the enlarge and for all of the likes!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr Lite Brite 420 said:


> Thanks for the enlarge and for all of the likes!


Thanks for sharing your seed pics!


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 14, 2013)

DST said:


> I'll get some close ups done shortly, some of my collection of beans......


Sharing is caring lol. Great collection.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 14, 2013)

I am pretty sure D has more than that, lol


----------



## redzi (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool thread, wished I had known about it before today. Germed a seed that I thought was split at first. The split turned out to be the semi clear membrane just under the husk.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 21, 2013)

BBG's Phosphate diesel dawg (Lemon Stomper x Agent Orange)xChem. Diesel) x Rare Dankness Doc's OG male (Face Off OG x RD #1)


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2013)

Great picture!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2013)

gdp f2View attachment 2786387View attachment 2786388


----------



## redzi (Aug 24, 2013)

Mother of pearl aint got shit on this.....a C99 Female seeds. This is short lived, as soon as it dries out there is not much to look at. Popped 3 of 4. The forth one had the membrane that is just beneth the husk that you see choke the life out of the seedling. By the time I noticed that leaves were not opening up and got that membrane removed the leaves would not make the transition to producing chlorophyll.This seems to be the nature of the strain. Tried to do light abrasions with little to no effect but found that putting the seeds in a deeper glass (12 inches) for the first 12-24 hour soak works best. Doesn't sound like much but try filling your kitchen sink to the top and how much more effort it takes to pull the stopper out compared to 4 to 5 inches of water. That extra pressure got me a 9 out of 10 with Frost Bros. C99.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2013)

Strange. This happens often with C99?


----------



## redzi (Aug 27, 2013)

Often? I have gone through 30 seeds from Mosca, 8 by female, and 10 from Frost Brothers with 5 free Electric Koolaid which is 75 percent C99. I am 10 out of 30 on Mosca, 7 out of 8 Female, 8 out of 10 Frost spicey cindy, and 5 out of 5 for the Electric Koolaid. I have never lost a seedling to Sensi or Serious but then again I never grew Sensi Jack Herer which is the strain that produced Cindy. Its hard to tell if its old seeds or the overly thick protective membrane. The breeder of Mosca recommended that the seed be scuffed and placed in water with a rooting compound for 48 hours so Im guessing that it is a common problem with the strain. Also found out that another property of C99 is getting two seedlings from one seed which happened to one of my Female seeds. I thought that maybe somehow I put two seeds in one hole until I found that others had the same thing happen. Just wish that all breeders would seal their seeds and date them like Sweet seeds does.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 18, 2013)

DST said:


> I'll get some close ups done shortly, some of my collection of beans......


Holy Crap Batman that's a lot of seeds...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2013)

redzi said:


> Often? I have gone through 30 seeds from Mosca, 8 by female, and 10 from Frost Brothers with 5 free Electric Koolaid which is 75 percent C99. I am 10 out of 30 on Mosca, 7 out of 8 Female, 8 out of 10 Frost spicey cindy, and 5 out of 5 for the Electric Koolaid. I have never lost a seedling to Sensi or Serious but then again I never grew Sensi Jack Herer which is the strain that produced Cindy. Its hard to tell if its old seeds or the overly thick protective membrane. The breeder of Mosca recommended that the seed be scuffed and placed in water with a rooting compound for 48 hours so Im guessing that it is a common problem with the strain. Also found out that another property of C99 is getting two seedlings from one seed which happened to one of my Female seeds. I thought that maybe somehow I put two seeds in one hole until I found that others had the same thing happen. Just wish that all breeders would seal their seeds and date them like Sweet seeds does.


Moscas oldtime moonshine i'd like to toy with,good female ratio on that bruh.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2013)

Got a surprise in the Scott's OMG





The one on the left is the one she gave me and the others are from the RareDankness pack.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Got a surprise in the Scott's OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what the other parent is that laid the bean in Scotts OMG? That Scott and Jesus were bomb, did you cross any of them? THey seem to be stellar and keepers!

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2013)

Not yet - I am still letting the males go to flower. The Jilly Bean male is flowering hard (he started in the veg cab!) and so I dusted a branch on the Mulanje and marked it with a twist tie. I don't know whether I am imagining it or if the branch is really bulking up now with seeds in the calyxes.


----------



## fuking (Nov 8, 2013)

This shit makes me want to breed for a season. How many seeds can you get on average per plant? (Assuming a male is right next to it in a tent)


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2013)

whatz up mo here some purple vodoo seeds i got, and the answer to how many seeds u can get is alot i got like 200 just off of like 4 little branches, if u did the whole plant and its a good size plant, shit maybe anywhere between 200-800View attachment 2887624View attachment 2887628View attachment 2887629View attachment 2887631View attachment 2887632View attachment 2887633View attachment 2887634View attachment 2887635View attachment 2887636View attachment 2887625View attachment 2887626View attachment 2887627


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2013)

There is absolutely not ONE thing in the previous post that I DON'T like.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2013)

thanks doobie how u been bro


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2013)

Doing good, thanks 
Smoking on some Extrema and some Black Dynamite.
About to wire up an aftermarket fuel injector controller for my scooter while I let Iron Man 3 play on the computer for background noise and take frequent union breaks to stay lubed.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2013)

i heard that did u say ur putting a jet engin on ur scooter hahahaha u better wear a helmet


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm shooting for the mind-numbing speed of 50+ mph!!!
Just need a 1.21gigawatt power supply for my flux capacitor and I'll be good to go!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2013)

hahahahaha ur a cool dude


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's a dude who's gettin' down:

[video=youtube_share;cgw1jToZukk]http://youtu.be/cgw1jToZukk[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2013)

hahahaha yeah in flip flops man my cr500 2 stroke would blow that thing out the water, my buddy big guy rides harleys all the time sold it to me because he was scared of it, shit man that thing is the best ever


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2013)

nah doobie see if u can spot me in this video[video=youtube;rNTwgEYlebI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=rNTwgEYlebI[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2013)

Not sure which guy is you, but looks like it was one hell of a ride!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2013)

The guy riding next to Nikki doing the wheelie that ends in a no-hander?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 9, 2013)

shit i wish i was in that video with them i swear the next time they do it im there ill be the only white person in like 300 blocks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 9, 2013)

well doobie my sleep meds r kicking in take care and c u tomorrow


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 9, 2013)

Sleep good


----------



## diet coke (Nov 9, 2013)

f1 and f2 of a white widow berry Bomb cross


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2013)

You guys are posting some fire!


BigWorm:






Diet Coke






Bad Ass!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 9, 2013)

thanks mo appreciated


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow those beans are DARK very beautiful. 


Tagged up MO! I need to take some pics for this thread.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2013)

Who Dat?! hehe

Saints are killing it! 

OK - back to business - what are the biggest MJ seeds you have ever seen?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2013)

I think the cutting was from a Malawi x Mozambique Poison plant I eventually tossed. I kept the cutting to see what it would do. When it started to flower I had a Jilly Bean male that was dropping pollen. I brushed the cutting with pollen and waited.





This is what the cutting looked like right before chopping:







This is the dad:








These are the seeds:











The seed with the calyx still attached is one that I found while inspecting the stump:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Dec 8, 2013)

How about trading some of those seeds? I have shipped out some seeds to NY, no problem. I have over 4000 seeds. my prized babies are a strain I have been working on for 3 seasons. I call it powerhouse purple. The parents are Purple Power x Unknown Skunk. The plant procures 1.5-2 pounds of some really stony herb. I also have a lemon skunk hybrid that produces an easy 5 pounds if grown properly outdoors. This season I acquired some dank seeds from a grower who has over 10 years of growing experience. He started with 4 diff sensi seed strains, and has been crossing them ever since. The hybrids are insane! I crossed a beefy male with my 3 pound lemon skunk, and the seeds are incredible. I will borrow my friends camera, and take some pics of the seeds I have. If anyone is interested in doing a trade, message me.


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Dec 8, 2013)

Here is a pic on My Lemon Skunk under a 10x10 canopy. At this point the plant is about 4 months into vegging. It could not fit under the canopy once it was deep into flower. SAD to say, but I lost almost half of the plant due to lack of support. The strings I used snapped under the weight of the branches. I ended up harvesting only 2 pounds of ripe buds. The other half was premature.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2013)

Beautiful! What did she look like in flower?

I am surprised at how much pollen I need to dump on the flowers to get seeds! I have always been afraid of accidentally pollinating and now I see that it is pretty hard to get 100% seeds.


Those strains sound awesome - please post some pics of the seeds if you can!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 9, 2013)

I like this,, thanks MO


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 9, 2013)

Mo, here's the bean I was telling you about on the Hawaii thread. The smaller seed on the left is a normal sized bean from a Lemon stomper x Deadhead OG Mom crossed with a frosty cherry puff dad. The big seed on the right is a single seed that that I found in one huge cherry puff cola. Has real nice striping and a lot bigger than any seed I've dealt with in the past.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2013)

Was the plant bigger than normal? I am wondering if you grow a 15 foot tree if it results in bigger seeds.

The first bud I saw back in the mid '70s was full of small grey seeds. As I saw more strains the seeds got bigger, more patterned, and darker. The last seed I saw from that era was a pea sized black Kush seed. I started college and didn't smoke much again until just recently. I didn't like the quality of bud that was coming out of my local dispensaries so I started growing. Found RIU and have been discussing gardening tips and plant quality with members almost daily.

I was surprised by the uniformity of all of the seeds I saw. I asked a seed company if they could post pics of their seeds and they said no!

I started this thread to see whether there was still a great variety of seed types or whether they had become totally homogenized to one general type with slight variations.

I am happy to see all of the great seed pics that you peeps have posted. 

Kaloconnection - that seed is so beautiful! Perfect color and pattern 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 10, 2013)

The plant was actually pretty short but wide, but the colas were pretty big...dont know if that had anything to do with it. 


I was pretty surprised when it came out of the nug so plump and with the bold striping it almost looks like a watermelon embryo haha. I'm gonna try and pop it in a week or two once it dries out a little more.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's the 4 I have successfully managed to import so far. Btw, the Sweet Skunk from Peak arrived today, exactly 14 days from mailing cash from my box and that includes T-day. I'm gonna order a couple more this week from Peak, after the trial run worked out, probably NL.

Sweet Skunk from my man MJ at Peak Seeds BC


Caramel Candy Kush Dynasty Seeds


Jackberry F4 Sannie


Killaqueen X Blue Hammer


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey smidge I am seriously thinking about the Sweet Skunk, and some other strains from Peak.
I am glad to hear how fast yougot em.
I hope to hear or see results from that Sweet Skunk!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 10, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> whatz up mo here some purple vodoo seeds i got, and the answer to how many seeds u can get is alot i got like 200 just off of like 4 little branches, if u did the whole plant and its a good size plant, shit maybe anywhere between 200-800View attachment 2887624View attachment 2887628View attachment 2887629View attachment 2887631View attachment 2887632View attachment 2887633View attachment 2887634View attachment 2887635View attachment 2887636View attachment 2887625View attachment 2887626View attachment 2887627


Are you looking to trade? That bud looks so effin good!!! Nice work man!

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2013)

Great pics Smidge34! I had to enlarge those beauties 

Sweet Skunk:




Carmel Candy Kush




Jackberry:




Killaqueen x Blue Hammer




The variety of markings is notable!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 11, 2013)

The KQXBH is striped up wild! However, blown up like that it looks like one of the 5 is cracked up. Gonna go right now and get that pack out of the fridge and inspect.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

Mo, do you collect pollen? Do you have any JOG pollen? I am looking for a stellar male to cross with a few strains I am running.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I have a little bit of JOG pollen. I threw it in the freezer with the others. Not sure how killer it is. I have a few girls pollinated and we will see what they produce. 

You are welcome to it. Come get some medicine too. You can tell me what you think about the JOG.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

these are my first seeds!  yayyy and a pic of the seeded mother...and immature bashed up seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 12, 2013)

That is a shitload of flaming pie! Great job 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks, i feel proud n shit...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 12, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> thanks, i feel proud n shit...


you will feel more proud when you grow your first seeds ever made! Its an awesome feeling, especially when its good bud! Good job and congrats!

@Mo, I am going to the bbq maybe after that I will hit you up and we can work something out.

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Dec 13, 2013)

When are you leaving?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> you will feel more proud when you grow your first seeds ever made! Its an awesome feeling, especially when its good bud! Good job and congrats!
> 
> @Mo, I am going to the bbq maybe after that I will hit you up and we can work something out.
> 
> ...


you got that right some of the seed i had on here OG X B.A.


----------



## diet coke (Dec 14, 2013)

seeded bud dried for 1.5 weeks and results  I got 62 viable seeds from this one small bud and almost 1g joint. The smoke is potent and tasty. 
I have 2 new crosses that should be extreme producers and powerful.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 14, 2013)

That's a Win-Win (x62) situation right there


----------



## diet coke (Dec 14, 2013)

Those were a just an addition , I am going for 1000 seeds for spring,  
I am starting another seed run today with 4 f2s and 4 of the 2 new f1s.


View attachment 2929278


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2013)

hell yea thats what they are for i will get to pop some as soon as my dog gets here. i am going to forgo my seed to get the 40 i ordered next. took cutting for my 30 og crosses i am working with now. they will go to flower first of jan. i had a good buddy in germany from tulsa back in 01. he was one of the few people that would smoke with me


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2013)

Seeded Paki Punch:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

that is going to be some of that lime green fire people love down here


----------



## smoke and coke (Dec 15, 2013)

hi there folks. i am subb'd but no pics yet. when i get time i will snap a few shots. most everything is in storage except current projects.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 25, 2013)

A macro shot of some Dog Kush pips I'll be germing & growing for the *BB: DOG KUSH GROW OFF*


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks DB! Can't wait to see them! 
Merry Christmas, 
Mo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 28, 2013)

View attachment 2943804View attachment 2943805View attachment 2943806

Goji OG F2 About 100 reg seeds.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2013)

Noooice!
Cool jar, too


----------



## Mohican (Dec 28, 2013)

Sweet Shots FP!

I got a USB microscope/camera for Xmas and I will post some close ups of some of this years seeds soon. Just got some nice trich shots posting on my thread.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 28, 2013)

That will be cool!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

that is cool i need a new camera body i have tele converter extension tubes and macro lens that i use to get pretty dang close


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2013)

19 blue pit
1 FUBAR blue pit

#2 dog s1
#3 dog bx2

#4 sour kush X deep blue freebie
#5 fireballs freebie

in the jar till sunday for most

#4#5will go in the vault

i have i xmas package with some cheery puff i will put up for you guys


----------



## Couchland (Dec 30, 2013)

Blueberry.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 30, 2013)

I would zoom in on that first pic and make it your avatar.


----------



## Azhden (Dec 31, 2013)

Some fresh beans from a UK Cheese Head BX (f) that was pollinated by an AK47 (m)


----------



## Mohican (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice to see this thread coming alive again! Amazing pics everybody - had to enlarge this one:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Nice to see this thread coming alive again! Amazing pics everybody - had to enlarge this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is great now he can put it for his avatar. we can only post as we get new seed so it should be a steady thread


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 31, 2013)

Phantom Cookies x SinMint Cookies


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 1, 2014)

xmas promo pic

i tried taking pics of beans but havn't had much success.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 1, 2014)

sorry for the blurry pics

one of my crosses for 2013

Kandi Kush X Jilly Bean


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nice to see this thread coming alive again! Amazing pics everybody - had to enlarge this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Beautiful pic there!!*


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 1, 2014)

i've been waiting on these for a *long* time! liberated from Afghanistan two years ago .. grown in an area near Kalagush (valley in Hindu Kush mountain range) around 1000-1500 meters elevation


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 1, 2014)

Hard won beans like that will make for the sweetest smoke


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2014)

EvlMunkee said:


> i've been waiting on these for a *long* time! liberated from Afghanistan two years ago .. grown in an area near Kalagush (valley in Hindu Kush mountain range) around 1000-1500 meters elevation
> View attachment 2947757View attachment 2947758View attachment 2947759View attachment 2947760View attachment 2947761


that is great i didnt get to go will be cool to see them grow


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is great i didnt get to go will be cool to see them grow





DoobieBrother said:


> Hard won beans like that will make for the sweetest smoke


 i hope I can do them justice. thinking of a cross to panama red eventually


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

pure kush and PR is the stuff of legends


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 2, 2014)

From Herbie's, my Christmas present.


Grow On !


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 2, 2014)

EvlMunkee said:


> i hope I can do them justice. thinking of a cross to panama red eventually


Not trying to jack a great fucking thread man, but this is about beans. I was under the impression that PR was Dust In The Wind? The first time I ever got ripped was in 1984 on supposed Panama Red and I have never forgotten, nor matched that high. I had been smoking seedy, dirt tasting and smelling schwag up until that point, bought for $15 a lid in the school cafeteria on Friday. As you can imagine, a big old doobie later I started to hyperventilate a little, before regaining my composure. I was high for several hours and never forgot it.

Edit: Thing is now looking back 30 years later, that could have been about any good sensi and I wouldn't have known the difference, lol. I just remember it being a nice red color, yet still tasting very earthy, like the seedy shit I was already smoking. It just didn't have seeds, was reddish, rather than dark brown and it ripped your teeny bopper skull off. I nearly puked a couple times, lmao.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

Wally duck has C99xPR I would love to grow



*

Flowering Time:* 70 Days
*Grown Indoor or Outdoor?:* Indoor/Outdoor
*Parents:* Cinderella 99 x Panama Red
*Type:* Sativa
*Indoor Yield:* 4 to 8 ounces per plant outside
*Buzz:* Lucid, bubbly high
*Taste/Smell:* Pineapple sweetness
The parents of this strain are quire obvious from the get-go. The mother is a Panama Red plant, which is a pure Sativa marijuana strain that comes from South America, and the father is Cinderella 99, a fast maturing sativa plant that has loads of resin and comes from the Brothers&#8217; Grimm in Holland. Cinderella 99 is a cross from Jack Herer and Shiva Skunk, which combines the likable qualities of both famous strains.
Wally Duck specifically bred the Cinderella 99 father for taste. In several grows, Wally noticed that some of the Cinderella 99 plants had an intense and strong pineapple flavor. He also took care to choose a Cinderella 99 father had a high resin content and flowered fast. At around the fifth grow, Wally Duck added the Panama Red mother which was chosen to give this strain a trippy and euphoric high. Cinderella 99 x Panama Red is an amazing pure Sativa strain that has great taste and an amazing high especially when grown indoors.
Wally Duck prefers to grow his marijuana outdoors in the tropics where he comes from. When growing Cinderella 99 x Panama Red outdoors make sure the climate doesn&#8217;t frost too early in the season so this plant can reach its full potential and mature correctly. This strain is perfectly fine in the heat. It is a good strain for a beginning outdoors gardener in the 40 degree latitudes. It can take some neglect and abuse and is very hardy.
When growing Cinderella 99 x Panama Red indoors, more experience is needed to provide adequate care. This plant will finish in 70 days after being forced to flower under a 12/12 light cycle. To get the most yield out of this strain, use a screen of green to train the branches. She does fine in hydroponics, but soil growing mediums optimize the buds for taste. Outdoor plants can be expected to yield around 4 to 8 ounces per plant and become 5 feet tall with minimal vegetating time. Indoors, the grower can expect a yield of around an ounce each with a minimal vegetation time. To increase the yield indoors, make sure there is ample space for your plants and give them a longer vegetation period.
Without trimming or pruning, Cinderella 99 x Panama Red can become round and bushlike, rather than growing into the typical marijuana plant shape. The buds are compact, but not really chunky. When growing outdoors the buds resemble foxtails and are thick and long, usually surrounded by a little bit of foliage. The taste of Cinderella 99 x Panama Red is definitely pineapple accompanied by a certain spiciness and pepper. You can expect your typical Sativa high with Cinderella 99 x Panama Red plus more. It is a fast, strong buzz that is trippy, makes you awake and talkative. It is good for discussing theoretical and philosophical ideas, but it will distract you from work and more important things.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 2, 2014)

And just WOW to the kush seeds straight outta Afghanistan! Fuck n A bro!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 2, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> And just WOW to the kush seeds straight outta Afghanistan! Fuck n A bro!


*Got* to have souvenirs, right??


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ha ha, I get ya bro! I'd have got some too.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2014)

I read a post about a dispensary in Seattle that has PR clones. I am still working on a connection to obtain beans from some old school Mexican farmers.

That Kush is amazing!

That seed collection is going to keep you busy for years!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2014)

OK - here are some microscopic pictures of the new batch of seeds:

Paki Punch crossed with Jilly Bean







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

^^^^^^^
purple seeds?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2014)

Mulanje x Jilly Bean:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 3, 2014)

SourCream/OG18 x C99 f1









<<F2s are coming soon


----------



## viet vet (Jan 3, 2014)

found a almost white seed in my sensi star will it pop


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 3, 2014)

Mystery beans from a buddy.







I think it was a Mexican sat-dom female that got spluffed by a male JTR, but will need to verify.
If it is, I have grown it before and it is killer smoke, and one of the phenos has a mild pink tinge to the small flower leaves, the calyxes, and the trichomes, and one of it's phenos grew this blood-red/black cherry version of the previous description, but dark red, vivid red & purple trichs. 
I hope that these beans are that strain!


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2014)

probably not, but whats to loose, give it a go.
I generally find the white seeds are hollow...


viet vet said:


> found a almost white seed in my sensi star will it pop


----------



## Mohican (Jan 4, 2014)

Scott's OG x Paki Punch:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 4, 2014)

Harvested the dark Jilly Bean plant:




and it was full of beans (JB Purple x JB):






The regular Jilly Bean only had two (JB x JB):






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kosher kush crossed with blue dream


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ripped Bubba


----------



## Mohican (Jan 5, 2014)

I am still trimming the Mulanje and I keep cutting up seeds 

A few did escape though:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 5, 2014)

i had a Kaliman's Cheese #1 female that i crossed with my jilly bean male. about 125 beans total.

Cheese #1 X Jilly Bean


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 5, 2014)

Hazeman's Grape 13 female pheno #1 with the jilly bean male. about 190 beans total. 

the last 2 pics are of the same bean that almost slipped past my inspection. it is not viable but i saved it anyway.

Grape 13 X Jilly Bean


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 5, 2014)

Hazeman's Grape 13 pheno #2 and hit with the jilly bean male. 

this one here was kind of a mutant but grew perfectly. i labeled the beans with a 'df' for ducks foot but they were not really webbed leaves. very hard to explain but maybe something like a cross between maple leaf and weeping willow. idk if i have a pic but the leaves were like nothing i have grown. i did plan on taking pics but i don't like posting plants.

both pheno 1 and 2 buds looked and tastes the same except i favored #2 maybe because the plant looked different. so i had to cross this mutant and all she gave up was these few funky looking beans and some of those look like duds. but you know i had to save them.

Grape 13df X Jilly Bean


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 5, 2014)

God damn there are a lot of seeds floating around this thread, I will have to post some pictures up of mine. I feel alittle ashamed cuz i planted almost all of them so I only have a few left.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2014)

Those mutant beans look so trippy! That is what the big black magic Kush seed looked like back in 1980. Same pea-like shape and size. Looks very promising!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Bump with some more pics:

Malawi Gold/Mozambique Poison Freebies (MalMoFB) x Unknown father (Probably PakiPunch or Jilly Bean):





A different MalMoFB x Unknown father:





Mulanje Gold x Unknown father:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

nice mo i messed up and poped some seed i got sent to me i still have some left will get them up on here. have candy drop, cherry puff f2, honeybee, and barrenlands, and taiga og


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks man! I keep reminding everybody to get some pics before they plant!

Here are some seeds from a tiny clone I stuck outside and pollinated. The clone never really grew very big and it was dying when I took these seeds. They were still very green 






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 13, 2014)

First time proud poppa....correction 1st time i actually pollinated something...13 healthy looking seeds courtesy of a ko kush f4 male from sannies and the female is a frosty sativa leaning timewreck from tga...

cannot wait to pop a few..here is the pics as good as i could do with a camera phone        

okay i see you want close ups lol im new at this one sec


----------



## Azhden (Jan 14, 2014)

Some beans I found in a Jedi Kush bud


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 14, 2014)

rockster's cheese X jilly bean at least 200 beans










this was a bean that must have split but healed over.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

Amazing pics all! I had to enlarge the one from Azhden:




And look at all of those Cheezy Beans!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

I started a separate thread for the LA Cup:

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/779891-2014-high-times-la-medical.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Azhden (Jan 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Amazing pics all! I had to enlarge the one from Azhden


Forgot I could do that here  got used to the other forum I guess.


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 15, 2014)

ok science guys,, day 13 of 12/12.. 1 female, 2 males. blue cheese,, trying for half or so seed production with female. males are up-wind in grow room 2.5 ft.. X 4 ft,, female just barely showing white pistils, males have a lot of balls but no where near opening,, when?,, how long? should I let THEM do it,, before I separate them.. lol..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

Can you place the boys above the girls? A fan also helps distribute the pollen. The longer you keep them together the more seeds you will get. I don't think that there is any time limit for keeping them together.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 15, 2014)

unkle mouse said:


> ok science guys,, day 13 of 12/12.. 1 female, 2 males. blue cheese,, trying for half or so seed production with female. males are up-wind in grow room 2.5 ft.. X 4 ft,, female just barely showing white pistils, males have a lot of balls but no where near opening,, when?,, how long? should I let THEM do it,, before I separate them.. lol..



it is best to isolate the male, collect the pollen and just use a q-tip or small paint brush and dust a few buds if you are going for half beans instead of an all out seed run.

i didn't have a fan going in my seed run. i put the male in a box with the top open just before it started spitting pollen. i used one of the attitude crush proof tins under the pollen sacs and gently tap the branch. 

gently so you can move to the next branch and catch as much as you can. to hard and all the pollen drops inside the box. 

i then used a q-tip and brushed the buds. i got about 2000 beans out of 8 small clones.

i put the females in 12/12 for 1 week before the male so i had quite a few buds sites before the male was ready. i flowered the females for 10 weeks total.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

I used a ziplock bag and a paintbrush. On the Mulanje I just put the gallon ziplock with Jilly Bean pollen over a cola.

Tried pollinating the Scott's OG pre-flowers as an experiment and I got beans from that also. 

I never get enough beans using the paintbrush method. The ziplock bag method gave me a ton of beans.

Subcool has a separate room where he puts the females and males together and turns on a big fan! Huge pollen cloud


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 15, 2014)

fwiw...I do it both ways...with a paintbrush for just one or two branches or for an all out dusting, I use the caveman method. I pick up the male and beat the female about the head and shoulders with him. I do that for a couple days and ditch the male.
Best to go ahead and get it done and not let the male linger. I pollinated for too long once. You will get more immature seed mixed in with the good ones making it a bitch to clean and ruining it for smoke


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 16, 2014)

that's what I needed,, you science guys be my hero's, .. tank u
tank u
tank u


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2014)

Some s33ds, if you bleeze:
(*_already in water, sorry for the Aquaman POV_)


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

What is Bleezberry Kush?


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 17, 2014)

i had a freebie reserva privada sour kush fem that would spit a few nanners near the end of week 6 of flowering. i plucked the nanners and finished her out. was good smoke but have had much danker sour kush from the beans i paid for. so i killed all the clones except one.

i wanted to do a test and see if i seeded her up that maybe she wouldn't spit nanners. well she still hermed up with a few nanners that i plucked off and finished her anyway. 

these beans are on the larger side and quite heavy. they have a thicker coating of tiger stripes than usual and some look like they were dipped in stripes only half way. i have about 300 beans that will most likely never get popped.


sour kush x jilly bean


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What is Bleezberry Kush?


I might have spelled it wrong:

Bleeseberry Kush.

I'm going to have to guess and say it's a Blueberry Kush that got hit by a seed-bearing cheese strain? (or vice versa)


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

I Googled it and there is a comment by Jig about Bleezeberry in RIU. Couldn't find anything about the strain in the bean references. You going to come down and visit for the LA Cup?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 17, 2014)

I wish I could get down there! Would be a blast!
But our 18yo cat was taken to the hospital the other night and was diagnosed with advanced kidney disease and an unknown general infection, and needs to be looked after for the next few weeks as we treat her for it.
And that blew through $500+ in the blink of an eye, so my budget is shot for a while.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2014)

Bleeseberry Kush is a cross from a user called Interga21 who recently came back to RIU but didn't hang around for long. It was Blue Kush x Cheeseberry - Bleeseberry being the result.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 22, 2014)

Thought i would post this seed pic. i picked it from a flowering og kush. this seed seems to have_ actually sprouted while it is still on the plant!!_is that even possible?


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

Absolutely, Dr Greenhorn a grower in Hawaii had a bean totally sprout and start growing on a still growing plant. Cool pic!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2014)

DST said:


> Absolutely, Dr Greenhorn a grower in Hawaii had a bean totally sprout and start growing on a still growing plant. Cool pic!



Thats awesome, I gotta see that!


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 23, 2014)

ok science guys,, did I read somewhere that a hermi pant seed is a feminized seed?, or maybe my 2 cylinder brain miss-firing again.
what I have is a blue cheese male hermied up really bad
.
it was male 1st, then went he/she


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

They make feminized seeds by treating a clone only female with chemicals to stress it and grow male parts. They then use that pollen to pollinate a female. THe resulting seeds are female but also tend to grow male parts - especially when stressed.

Moral of the story - You must watch your plants closely every day for bugs, leaf damage, light coverage, water coverage, and funky sex parts


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

I chopped the Jesus OG crossed with Scott's OG and Jilly Bean and Paki Punch. Got a variety of seed types. Will post pics later.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, a hermie plant will make feminized seeds. But, they will have a tendency to stress easier and go hermie themselves. I wouldn't bother growing out/making seeds from a hermie, we put too much time and energy into growing to have it ruined by shaky genetics. 

I just completed a harvest and newbie breeding project. Did about 30 crosses or so (went a little overboard). 
Here are my 2 favorite looking seeds.

This is Purple Diesel X (Jack the Ripper x Purple Urkle) Almost completely black



This is (Jack the Ripper x Purple Urkle) X (Plushberry x Headband) I like the thick defined tiger stripes on them


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice job Cascadian! I tried to lighten the pictures up so my old ass eyes could see more detail:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is one of my second generation crosses:

Holy Smoke Malawi x Mozambique Poison (freebies) = MalMoFB crossed with TGA Jilly Bean = Jilliqua (African Jill)




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 23, 2014)

unkle mouse said:


> ok science guys,, did I read somewhere that a hermi pant seed is a feminized seed?, or maybe my 2 cylinder brain miss-firing again.
> what I have is a blue cheese male hermied up really bad
> .
> it was male 1st, then went he/she


i have had a bagseed do this before. i believe they call it a reverse hermie. 

it also may be more common to have a male turn female, but usually the males are pulled before they show any signs of showing female.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

So Far I have only had one female get a few balls low on the stem. None of the males ever grew lady parts.


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 24, 2014)

good enough for me.. he/she,, your time is OVER
thanks yall


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 24, 2014)

i had a jilly bean female pheno #1 that had an orange candy smell so i used my jilly bean male to get about 350 beans.

i also got a double barrel bean that i feel is worth saving for a conversation piece. one of the beans looks like the edge is cracked open slightly, so i imagine it is not viable. the other side looks viable.


Jilly Bean Candy X Jilly Bean male


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

So damn cool! All of my breeders are tiny and have about 20 seeds. The Scott's OG that I crossed with Scott's, Jilly, and Paki have three distinct seed types. It is so cool to see how the genetics are displayed by the seed


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 24, 2014)

here is my jilly bean orange perfume smelling pheno #2 and you guessed it, hit with my jilly bean male. the male smelled liked the female. i do not like the taste of this pheno but the smell is fantastic. i have stated before that i can't keep my nose out of the jar of cured buds.

also a pic of the finished line of untested crosses with a jilly bean male.

i love the looks of these beans. they are darker and the tiger stripes are little more defined than the other JB cross.

Jilly Bean Perfume X Jilly Bean male


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

I have 2 more mini plants to harvest and then the last Scott's OG will come down.

Seeded clones - the tall one was chopped last night




Scotts OG #1 crossed with Scotts OG 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

Look at how different the markings are! That second batch looks like my JB patterns but lighter.

These were from the purple JB:



The scott's #3 I chopped last night had the most amazing honey cantaloupe smell! Gave me a nose-gasm!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for lightening up and improving my pics Mohican.
As long as we are posting Jilly Bean I will put my crosses up too. These were the most immature seeds resulting from the crosses I did. 
I am happy to see that the seeds have tendency to turn out a little lighter than others. 

Jilly Bean X (Jack the Ripper x Purple Urkle)


Jilly Bean X (Plushberry x Headband) The Plushberry was a strawberry smelling pheno.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll get some pictures in later of some Vietnamese & Laotian landraces. Cool thread Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2014)

Here some are. Unfortunately all mixed together, but from Central Highland & Mekong areas of Vietnam & Laos and a couple attitude freebies. More later


----------



## Mohican (Jan 28, 2014)

Vnsmkr - those are beautiful!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 28, 2014)

Makes you want to scatter them in a sunlit field, pull up a chair and sip a mint julip while waiting for the "sorghum" to come up...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 28, 2014)

OK here is my seed collection after all of the 2013 breeding and purhasing:

Holy Smoke
Malawi Freebie 1
Mulanje $ 5

TGA
Jesus OG 10
Chernobyl 5
Jilly Bean 5

Rare Dankness
Scott's OG 5

Jozikins
Pakistani Punch 26

Mohican/Top Hat
Malawi x Mozambique Poison (MalMo) 2
Mulanje x Mozambique Poison (MuMo) 9
Mulanje x Unknown #1 5
Mulanje x Unknown #2 4
Mulanje#2 x Unknown 12
Mulanje#2 x Jilly Bean 120
MalMoFB x Jelly Bean 35
MalMoFB x Unknown 4
MalMoFB Micro x JB 4 Green
Ace of Spades#6 x Scott's OG 1
Pakistani Punch x Jilly Bean 27
Jilly Bean Purple x Jilly Bean 20
Jilly Bean x Jilly Bean 3
Scott's OG #1 x Pakistani Punch 9
Scott's OG #5 x Jilly Bean 1
Scott's OG #2 x Scott's OG or Jilly Bean 27
Jesus OG #1c2 x Scott's OG 56
Jilly Bean #1 x Unknown 2
Scott's OG #5 xUnknown 12
Jilly Bean #3 x Unknown 6
Scott's OG #4 x Unknown 2
Scott's OG #1 x Jilly Bean 2
Scott's OG #1 x Jilly Bean 1


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome list Mo. Few more to add to the mix. Packets with no labels are VN & Laos


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 29, 2014)

dammit... now that's a list, ok I did about 14 days pollination, after males appeared, not all of that was with open pollen sacks,will get some pic up on my journal this evening,
but my question to you SCIENCE guys is,, did yall ever try an grow seed that was that sprouting as it was on the mother plant?
and with "normal curing time does that also mature the seed?"




Mohican said:


> OK here is my seed collection after all of the 2013 breeding and purhasing:
> 
> Holy Smoke
> Malawi Freebie 1
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes - I think it is better to let the seeds dry out for a while. If you do get a sprouter on your plant - go for it! This is all about learning and sharing our results. We will be the teachers of the next generation of farmers


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 30, 2014)

Here are some landraces I have going outside this year, starting with some Charas seeds:
Bhutanese Thimpu (Bhutanese Landrace) from Holy Smoke


Malana Cream (Himalayas India) from The Real Seed Company (RSC)

Garhwali (Himalayan India) from RSC
Parvati (Himalaya India) from RSC
Kumaoni (Himalayas Nepal) from RSC

Landrace Afghani seeds collected by a coworkers brother during his service in the military. He said the plants were very sticky. 
Seeds from the same coworker, collected by his friend from a small village in Mexico


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Great collection! I am trying to get some landraces from all over the world also. Not nearly as many as you have yet!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> here is my jilly bean orange perfume smelling pheno #2 and you guessed it, hit with my jilly bean male. the male smelled liked the female. i do not like the taste of this pheno but the smell is fantastic. i have stated before that i can't keep my nose out of the jar of cured buds.
> 
> also a pic of the finished line of untested crosses with a jilly bean male.
> 
> ...


Beautiful man!!! Very nice and professional looking! Nice work!

Peace
FM

Mo were the crosses you made all from Reg beans?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 2, 2014)

I need some of those tubes for my beans!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

i am looking at soda lime test tubes using the ultra dry method like the big seed banks. is damn good looking and would be great for the strains you are working with


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Likes to all! 

Hey FMILY - yes, all of my breeding started with regular beans. I have not worked any clone-only lines yet and I avoid auto and female beans.



Here is what I ordered:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 3, 2014)

i got my glass vials from ebay. the ones i have are 5/8 dram, 1 dram and 2 dram vials. 

if anyone is interested in getting some, send me a pm and i will tell you the seller. you can also email the seller about creating a listing for a quantity you want if you do not see it there.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks! I wish I had asked before I ordered these! It was only $20 for 500


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice vials, I am going to have to get some soon. Thanks for the ideas.

I am on vacation and just did a seed exchange with a local grower. They have been selected/bred for a tropical/wet climate, looking forward to growing them out anyway.
Gave me about 1/2 oz and some canna coco oil too! 

I am pretty happy about it so felt like posting. Will post pics soon...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2014)

Canna traders! Just like fur traders of the old west 

Post some pics of these cool beans when you get a chance!


----------



## unkle mouse (Feb 5, 2014)

I dam sure aint up to you guys speed, but I am sure enough trying my hand at it, what I think I may have done wrong is that I let my HE/SHE stay in the closet way to long, I know that my big male was out front in pollen sacks openings, but I discovered to late that I didn't really want any hermi traits, but o-well, so now I just wait and see what I get when this batch of seeds matures and grows,, to me looks like I ended up with a full set of seed flowers, no half way at all,, thats ok too,, it is a big planet we live on huh?.. lol,,
here is a few pics still growing. 
blue cheese,, mjseeds Canada
I am now 8 for 8 on germination
this plant was flipped on 1-2-14
cfl lighting


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Mo. These are the ones


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

They are so beautiful!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 6, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Beautiful man!!! Very nice and professional looking! Nice work!
> 
> Peace
> FM



hey thanks. 

it is nice to meet you. 

i have seen you around but have never spoke to you. i will check out your thread this weekend.


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice looking beans Vnsmkr. 

Here are some of the beans I picked up in trade with a local grower while on vacation. These are acclimated to a warmer wetter climate, they have been bred/selected from 2 to 4 generations. 

They are labeled from earliest to mature to latest. #1 through #7. I received the #1,2,4,5,and 7 beans. 

Strawberry #5 (smoked this one, great fruity taste and balanced high, had more airy buds)


Indica #7 (Had a chance to smell this one curing, it was the best smelling IMO)


Fastest #1 (They blew the curing on this one so it can't be judged unfortunately, first to mature)


Can't wait to grow some of these out! I will probably try to cross some of these to the hollands hope I just bought then gift them to this grower next year. 
They were very generous, also gifting me some smoke and canna coconut oil.


----------



## unkle mouse (Feb 8, 2014)

blue cheese, mjseeds Canada. had 12 , last 4 here.
8 outta 8 0n germ ratio
1st 6 was,, 1 girl,, 4 pure male,, 1 hermi 
last 2 now are in veg 3 weeks plus


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to unkle mouse again.


Cheers,
Mo



*


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 9, 2014)

I posted this elsewhere this morning, maybe it's appropriate here too...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^cool^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2014)

Very colorful! What strain are they?


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Very colorful! What strain are they?


I'm told they're 25 years old, a _skunk#1 x Thai_ and _skunk#1 x haze_ cross from Classic seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2014)

Yum! I just picked up some skunk genetics today from Mr Nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

he has some hazes i want to try


----------



## unkle mouse (Feb 15, 2014)

not quite 45days of flowering, pinched a top to take a look at the seeds, no I wasn't smart enough to get a pic of it, but I did notice the hulls are beginning to harden up and show a tiny bit of tiger stripes,, theses frosty seed pics were taken last night

I believe it was MO who told me to dry the seeds a bit longer than just trying to cure a regular bud, MR. MO. , or any body else have a more precise time line or idea of how to tell or how to know when a newly formed seed is ready to plant?


----------



## unkle mouse (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks MO... I think?? lmao


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2014)

i have planted after three days from chop but i like at lest two or three weeks my self you will get better germ


----------



## fishrealhigh (Feb 15, 2014)

Just saw this thread and figured is throw this up. TWINS! Jack the Ripper from Tga. One was a runt but both survived. Sad I never got to finish the JTR. Just thought it was really cool. I have a twin sister.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 16, 2014)

Seeds are ready to go as soon as they are fully developed. Drying them properly takes a week or 2 if planning on storing them.
Germ rates should really be the same no matter how much time off the plant if they are mature. Unless we're talking about half a decade and shit. I just popped some beans of mine that are 2 years old got 190% germ rate (g13xkushbgum) I store mine with rice or silicon dessicant sometimes to aid in drying I place them on a screen tray over some salt


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 16, 2014)

polyarcturus said:


> *Seeds are ready to go as soon as they are fully developed. Drying them properly takes a week or 2 if planning on storing them.*
> Germ rates should really be the same no matter how much time off the plant if they are mature. Unless we're talking about half a decade and shit. I just popped some beans of mine that are 2 years old got 190% germ rate (g13xkushbgum) I store mine with rice or silicon dessicant sometimes to aid in drying I place them on a screen tray over some salt


I think one should wait two months before attempting to germ their fresh seeds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

i want to see a 190% germ put down ten seed get 19 plants must be some of those twins.


----------



## MOON SHINER (Feb 16, 2014)

homebrewer said:


> I think one should wait two months before attempting to germ their fresh seeds.


I agree with HomeBrewer. I like to make that two months pass with the seeds in the refrigerator stored in a pill bottle. It gives them a "feel of winter" and whether it be cannabis or veggies, I find more vigor in growth with giving a few months to "chill out."

Just like evolution most seeds go through a time period of winter before germinating the following spring.


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 16, 2014)

homebrewer said:


> I think one should wait two months before attempting to germ their fresh seeds.


I agree personally, but I've never had a problem either way.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 21, 2014)

wondering, how long after pollination are seeds mature?


----------



## diet coke (Feb 21, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> wondering, how long after pollination are seeds mature?


About 6 weeks maybe more, this is why I pollinate in week 2-3 of flower. This way seed and bud done together 

I have gone from plant to soil with new seed and they sprouted right up  but I do like to dry them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

not as clear as i would like but purple wreck X (fem) Og Kush


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2014)

My revegged Jesus OG must have been growing a seed before she turned veg:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

^^^ love all the volunteers MO ^^^^^


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2014)

My hash run leftovers got tossed in the garden and there must have been some seeds in there because sprouts started popping up. The all were eaten by something


----------



## cdd10 (Feb 23, 2014)

Some seeds I got from Oregon Seed Company.


----------



## tobinates559 (Mar 2, 2014)

some of raskals OG....S1's, im scared they might be hermie bombs, but i know theres some keepers in there!! honestly one of the best OGs ive ever smoked


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2014)

CDD10 - please post pics of the seeds 

Tobinates - I love the mix of patterns on those seeds


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2014)

Enlarged pics:

CDD10:





Tobinates:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BSD0621 (Mar 2, 2014)

Not much but it's a start!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

alligator kush bx1 fem


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 2, 2014)

purple wreck x og kush


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

Lightened up a little:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

i like mine dark i have always taken darker pics i have lighter ones


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

My monitor seems to make everything darker


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

@BSD0261 - those are some very interesting genetics! Can you please post some closer pics of the seeds? I would love to see the patterns


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

i calibrate mine. i run photoshop on both of my computers. you can do it pretty easy mo and dont need any thing.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 3, 2014)

here are some African seeds i wanna run outdoors this year for my first time. SEEDS of Africa-Malawi Gold and World of Seeds- Landrace Kwazulu. 
And here iS seeds of Hawaiin skUnk Haze. Which were freebies from herbies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

nice man i ordered i pack of the kilimanjaro and did not get one to pop i hope you have alot more luck than i did


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2014)

Had to blow them up UMS:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice thread.


----------



## BSD0621 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @BSD0261 - those are some very interesting genetics! Can you please post some closer pics of the seeds? I would love to see the patterns


I will re-post better quality pics of all my seeds in a few hours when I get batteries for the camera. They were taken from my tablet and cell phone which have no macro :/


----------



## grasscropper (Mar 6, 2014)

I just got my seeds and because I am new at the seed thing I just ordered an 'indoor mix' which is different seeds from leftovers (10) from Vancouver seed bank. Pill post pics. Shortly. Cracked one in a rooter and it showed a tap root out the bottom. Look it the top and I didn't know it's cracked because the seed husk is still working its way up. Should it be in light now?? And is there any chance strain can be identified by a photo of the seeds or are looks just too similar.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2014)

Have you seen all of the seeds posted on this thread? There are many different looking seeds. 

I had different looking seeds from the same cross on the same cola! The seeds are mixtures of the genes in the parents and can display all of the different phenos from mostly Sativa too mostly Indica and everywhere in between. 

Hopefully some day we will have instant DNA testers that will allow us to know what genes are really in those expensive seeds and clones we buy 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## grasscropper (Mar 7, 2014)

I did look at the pics. That's why I wondered if the were from the same plant or different plants in some cases. There are also noticeable patterns and colours and sizes. Quite interesting. Does size matter. I mean it could be delved into forever!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2014)

Some of the old giant sativa trees made tiny grey seeds. They grew very slowly.

A hindu Kush seed from the early eighties was black and the size of a pea. It grew very quickly!


----------



## BSD0621 (Mar 8, 2014)

As requested, closer pics


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2014)

Cool! Thanks


----------



## grasscropper (Mar 11, 2014)

BSD0621 said:


> As requested, closer pics


I love the way they labeled the potency on some of these packages. Something one needs to know I think. I have popped 3 of 10 seeds. Keeping the others for a later date.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

I was cleaning my desk today and I found the Swazi!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bigreye (Mar 11, 2014)

1. A nice purple strain Afghani x yumbolt x gdp
2. My little collection 
Hso blue dream
Kosher Tangie 
Jack the ripper
Silver haze 
White widow
Dinachem
Purple trainwreck fem and reg
3. The soak of my next run
4. Top view of the soak

Instagram ShakenBaked710
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=803311


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

I acquired half of this seed stock in the past few months. I traded beans with many growers...


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

If it isn't purple... I am not interested.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

Had to make those bigger!











Now I will be dreaming of seeds tonight 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## plushandyummy (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello all, I am new to seeds and semi new to all of it. Have not smoked since i was a teenager and I am now in my 50's until 4 months ago when health problems led be back. I just received my first seed order. I am not sure what to think of it. The seeds seem a little small. So here are my pics

Dutch Passion Mix 2
  

Fruity Widow


Sleekstack Skunk#1
  

Com Passion CBD Strain


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Some of the best plants came from tiny seeds! Pop them in some dirt and let's see what they do


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Some of the best plants came from tiny seeds! Pop them in some dirt and let's see what they do


true but they should have keep these and sent him ripe ones


----------



## dopeydog (Mar 13, 2014)

I put these in a wet paper towel just a couple hours ago. they are harlequin x jack the ripper. a gift from a friend. 

how do you guys make photos appear big in your posts?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

double click on the thumb nail before you post it and you can pic a size


----------



## dopeydog (Mar 13, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## plushandyummy (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the fast reply. I have the germinating now, so i will keep posted on how they do


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Some of my OG seeds were tiny and looked sickly. They were the first to pop and my favorite smoke 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bigreye (Mar 13, 2014)

Damn! Nice collection

Instagram ShakenBaked710
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=803311


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Mar 18, 2014)

Vision Seeds Chocoloco


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

What are the parents of Chocoloco?


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Mar 18, 2014)

Chocoloco is Thai Sativa x Chocolope Haze


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll take more pics and post my library in a little while. Be back in a few.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks - I wondered if it was related to chocolope.


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok, Starting at top left, I have some Plushberry, some Double Purple Doja x NYC Diesel, some Double Purple Doja regs. Bottom left is Jillybean, Nurse Jackie, and some Sour Amnesia. Not a huge library yet but I'm working on fixing that.


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Mar 18, 2014)

DPD Regular


DPD X NYC Diesel


Sour Amnesia


Nurse Jackie


Jillybean


Plushberry


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Those are definitely some old school genetics there! Can't wait to see the trees


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2014)

where did you get the DPD i thought it was clone only?


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Mar 18, 2014)

I happened to get them from a friend who had access to the original genetics and was breeding with them. He had them and crossed it with the NYCD so I have about 30 of each. I'll ask him for the full story and update when I get an answer. Do you think they have any worth? Would people be interested in them?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2014)

hell i would like to give them a grow


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 26, 2014)

this is the BEST picture ever!!! 



Mohican said:


> Careful spreading all that manure here - all the seeds will start sprouting
> 
> Then you will end up with one of these:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks! I got lucky - the sun was in the right place and the camera could handle the light. It is a little Samsung WB150B. I use it for all of my garden shots, especially macros. FlowaMasta turned me on to the camera.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah wow it really is beautiful.. Oh yeah Flowamasta have been afk quite awhile. I really enjoyed his grows and photo skills..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

I miss his chickens


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I miss his chickens


i miss mine


----------



## Sativied (Mar 27, 2014)

Penelope seed (Chunk x Cannalope Haze) - really big fat ball-shaped seeds from big fat swollen calyx buds 






ICE Haze (ICE x Cannalope Haze):


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow! That is quite a nice haul you got there Sativied!


----------



## Sativied (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks, had a pretty decent semi-seed run, 4 different crosses. Here's another one, CHxCH:


(left is from manually/targeted pollinated buds, right is from buds surrounding those. Just something I wanted to test).


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

I think think it is crazy how much harder it is to get seeds than they make it sound. I thought if I opened my pollen bag within a hundred feet of my plants they would all get seeded!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 27, 2014)

i know right i dont have to much trouble with stray seed


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

I grew up smoking bud that was full of seeds. Spent the first hour cleaning all of the seeds out! Then I would throw them everywhere


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 27, 2014)

yea i did to MO i have some og X pw fem seed and some og s1 to put on here i also got some goji f2 in monday i will get up here. i have a blue pit male in full bloom now going to let it hit the whole flower room. i have 2 BP, my PW#2, 1 cherry puff f2 and 5 dogs in there


----------



## plushandyummy (Mar 27, 2014)

Well Round 1 for me was a total (EPIC FAIL) Plants in Round 1 were Fruity Widow x1, Compassion x1, Star Ryder x1

I was 4 days in to the seeds when I changed my grow light to a new High power, More intense light. I made Mush for my first run I thought that I had tested and ran the light enough for the space it was in for the temperature, So to my surprise when I awoke the next morning room was at 130 degrees. 

So now we are off to Round 2 

We are now 4 days into Round 2 and plants are looking good. I have moved them outside being we are having 80 degree days. 
Plants in Round 2 are Compassion x1, Fruity Widow x1, Think different. Attached are photos that i will keep updated.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I think think it is crazy how much harder it is to get seeds than they make it sound. I thought if I opened my pollen bag within a hundred feet of my plants they would all get seeded!


Last year I tried Tiresias Mist to create some fem beans and after careful pollination I ended up with exactly 1 viable seed. So, wanted to make sure I'd get enough this time. Pollinated about a 3rd of the budsites, got stray seeds in another 3rd of the buds, but zero seeds in the remaining 3rd buds. I even put on fans after two days and the extraction/exhaust system also creates a wind. On some buds I simply poured pollen pure and straight out of my pollen tubes, shake it a little.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Making seeds is fun!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

my blue pit should drop pollen tonight and i will leave it till sunday or so. i will be gone and it can do its thing


----------



## SFguy (Mar 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea i did to MO i have some og X pw fem seed and some og s1 to put on here i also got some goji f2 in monday i will get up here. i have a blue pit male in full bloom now going to let it hit the whole flower room. i have 2 BP, my PW#2, 1 cherry puff f2 and 5 dogs in there


mmmm sounds nice doc. youll have a shit ton of seed to go through. whats pw#2?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

RP purple wreck


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2014)

Blue dream 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice Sativa seeds


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nice Sativa seeds


Thanks here's a cross of Larry og x romulan I made  a little more indica.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Those look like OG seeds! Where did you get the Romulan?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2014)

KilO


Mohican said:


> Those look like OG seeds! Where did you get the Romulan?


It's an og cross I did. The romulan was from a buddy of mine in Oc that grow the best og, og x herojuana, and fire of I've ever seen. He came up with this romulan 2 summers ago and it was super fire and afghani looking I had a female so I crossed it with a male Larry og I had at the time. Made pretty fire babies.

My true og seeds are way smaller, much like the reserva privada og kush seeds from their seedbank I'll take some pics and post later.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

I need to talk to some old friends here in OC and see if I can find some Larry cuts.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 28, 2014)

I found some crazy looking beans in a batch of yeti og I just got, some huge crazy striped ones! I'm sure you would get a kick out of them mo...I will put up pics when I can


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds great!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 30, 2014)

Blueberry

C99

Damn shitty quality when i try to cut pieces of a photo. But it is beans


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks great! I love the C99 patterns


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2014)

Larry og x Skywalker 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2014)

Did you cross those?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Did you cross those?


Yep. Skywalker male x romulan momma 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## plushandyummy (Apr 7, 2014)

Got my second shipment of beans in a few days ago. Got 5 TGA Plush berry, 5 Northern lights and 10 Sharks breath x romulan. I was so happy that i forgot to take seed pics. So I will have to wait until plant gets up and post pics of it instead. Also later today I will post my day 14 pics that are starting to take shape. Might wait till day 21 I think that would be better pics. By then leaves will really be starting to form.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

My like button is back! Thanks Sunni!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

purple wreck X Og Kush (fem) in the bud





out





some more of the same


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice! Where is the Alligator Kush?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2014)

haha i will get some pics. got some goji f2 in i will get pics of to they look nice and big too. i have some og kush s1 i just did but hell they look like og small brown not much going on there


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Last one 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Sweet! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

Here are a couple of new ones:

Rare Dankness Long's Peak Blue - Exotic bird seed:







TGA Pennywise:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

right on


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

anyone want to see my 300+ strain collection   lol seriously it may take a while to post.. haha


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

I will show you a sneak preview of a few strains + 1 of the infamous strain collection boxes..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice thread bro..  and idea..  your exactly right. There isn't allot of pictures of beans on the net. So Im with you, lets make that change.. haha 


Mohican said:


> Hi Fellow Growers!
> 
> Isn't it amazing how many different seed types that our favorite plant can produce? Seed images are nowhere to be found. Seed companies show pictures of the buds but none of the seeds.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL... 2 funny.. haha 


DST said:


> it's a goldfish s33d^^^


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

haha looks like my box this is the twins it is hso cem dawg X blue dream


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

wonder if it will grow twins? haha I had 1 seed of some TGA gear sprout 3 seedlings. I have a thread on here on the grow..  They turned out pretty good considering the seed embryo split into three. 


Dr.D81 said:


> haha looks like my box this is the twins it is hso cem dawg X blue dream


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

That is some mutant shit there doc!

Nice collection Dankster! Thanks for posting. We demand seed pictures on the seed company sites!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Right on bro.  I have a few myself I will be using when we open our bank.  I just need to get in some good lighting & snap off some high resolution pictures. Kind of hard doing when working with a 10.0 Mega pixel cam. I'm sure I will think of something. lol Again, great thread bro..


Mohican said:


> That is some mutant shit there doc!
> 
> Nice collection Dankster! Thanks for posting. We demand seed pictures on the seed company sites!


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Apr 15, 2014)

Getting ready to take some pictures of the beans I got in the other day. Promising strains. Neat packaging and acquired from interesting places. Pics will follow soon.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Looking forward to it! I need to post some pics of the TGA BrianBerry Cough testers before they get planted.


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tried to get some nice pics. had trouble focusing. Did my best... Heres the new beans.



Girl Scout Cookies


Northern Lights

 Tangie


Animal cookies

 Kosher Kush X Girl Scout Cookies

 Tangie X Kosher Kush


Kosher Kush


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Background colors can be a bitch! You got some great shots. 

Afraid to take them out?

The GSC looks very nice!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 15, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> Like these pics of "ancient chinese cannabis" s33ds (and looks like male flowers, too):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did u get the pics of the ancient cannabis seeds ?
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

I am sure Doobie got it off of the web.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am sure Doobie got it off of the web.



they call it dope...


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 15, 2014)

Mo! this thread popped in my brain as soon as i saw these:

RP sour kush herm'd and before caught, it managed to tag a trinity kush. three turned out really pretty with the stripes on them!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks bro.. Looks like you have some gems to. 


Mohican said:


> That is some mutant shit there doc!
> 
> Nice collection Dankster! Thanks for posting. We demand seed pictures on the seed company sites!


----------



## Drksdfmn138 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Background colors can be a bitch! You got some great shots.
> 
> Afraid to take them out?
> 
> The GSC looks very nice!


Nah, I can try to take some more pics if I can get the close ups I wanted. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## smoke and coke (Apr 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Background colors can be a bitch! You got some great shots.
> 
> Afraid to take them out?


lol that is why i have not posted my entire collection. 

that and its a pain to take them out of the vials and getting them to smile for the pic.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

If everyone would do me a small fav, please go here https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-would-you-feel-would-you-eat-yes-or-no.824356/ tell me if that has happened to you, honestly how you'd feel, and if you would or not?? haha  thanks..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

The Bro-rrer stories I could tell you! People change, and it is usually for sex, money, or drugs.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry to say.. Sad truth..


Mohican said:


> The Bro-rrer stories I could tell you! People change, and it is usually for sex, money, or drugs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Sorry to say.. Sad truth..


agreed people can suck


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

So here's a couple 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking good everybody. Thanks for keeping this thread going!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2014)

So noticed something a little weird. I had a problem with a missing freebie in a tssc order and they resent me both freebies but what i notices was kannabias bcn diesel fem seeds dont look alike at all. Usually there is more uniformity in a strains seeds in my experience. I guess it is 2 different strains hybrided but still if youre calling it a new strain it should have some consistency right?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2014)

I was amazed at the variation of seed types I got off of some of the more exotic hybrids. It was like there were 4 different seed types!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was amazed at the variation of seed types I got off of some of the more exotic hybrids. It was like there were 4 different seed types!


Imo if a strain is stable enough for a breeder to give it a new name, there should be more uniformity than it seems a lot of breeders these days care to work into crosses. Kind of depressing. It would be one thing to develop 4 different phenos of a strain and label them as strain x pheno 1 and strain x pheno 2 and so on but this is kind of rediculous 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree! That is why I am going to start working with some of the original Skunk genetics. Skunk is a very stable line


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I agree! That is why I am going to start working with some of the original Skunk genetics. Skunk is a very stable line


Im working on getting my og x romulan stable so far looking pretty good im growing out the second seed of the third generation now to follow this one.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2014)

That first pic is so beautiful! Look at those bright yellow hairs!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2014)

What does it smell like? The Jesus OG in flower is smelling like lemon chem diesel


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 23, 2014)

i have to agree also guys i put my alligator kush male in with the 4 females i have it dont to for my f2 cross. gave cof three of them let him give them ago and see what he thinks. put in my fireballs male in also for a f3 cross.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2014)

A second generation filial will generally produce a lot more pheno types than an F1 in my experience. F2's are great due to the choice and differences you get phenotypewise (imo). The alleles can often be different at this stage (hetro-) which can bring out interesting colours, smells, etc....random comment


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What does it smell like? The Jesus OG in flower is smelling like lemon chem diesel


Sour citrus and kerosene. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 24, 2014)

At first glimt i thought it was a nanner. But turns out its a white seed. lol ive never seen it before but might not be as special as i think


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

All of my true OG genetics crosses result in some white seeds. Could be a winner!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> All of my true OG genetics crosses result in some white seeds. Could be a winner!


Mine just come out tiny generally. I have some killer headband that made white seeds. The club that buys it from me calls it og 2.0 lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 27, 2014)

ive been smoking these cookies for over a year now, always from the same guy, and over time i have found these beans in random cookie nugs, i find one seed in the cookies every month or two!! cant wait to pop these


----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 27, 2014)

another cookie nug the seeds came from


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

I see some sativa traits in those seeds except for the one that looks half OG 

What is the smoke like?


----------



## tobinates559 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I see some sativa traits in those seeds except for the one that looks half OG
> 
> What is the smoke like?


its like a berry menthol OG, with some anise and licorice...the first 30 minutes of the high can be quite sativa-ish and intense and then it puts me to sleep...im moving in a couple months hopefully down south towards your area Mo, and ill pop the seeds in my new place...i cant wait!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 20, 2014)

Found a decent-ish looking seed in the GSC I got from the dispensary:


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2014)

Time for some outdoor growing?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 20, 2014)

ill throw up a bunch of seed pics next seed harvest


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2014)

Freebies

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2014)

Nice freebie!


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Nice freebie!


I know im stoked. I got a few good ones ill post pics later.
Grandaddy purp bay 11
Hazeman white grapes
Calicon 22
And like 10 others im forgetting ill throw some pics up later.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2014)

Thanks! Keeping the seed thread going!


----------



## Letstrip (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2014)

Look at all of that Panama! Oh and some Strawberry Blue!


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2014)

Freebies

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Traxx187 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Letstrip (May 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Look at all of that Panama! Oh and some Strawberry Blue!


Looking forward to the Panama DC (Panama x Deep chunk)  These are going to be my outdoor plants in the next outdoor season (Southern hemisphere)


----------



## MegaBud (May 22, 2014)

Cali-HeadBand

AE77 Cali-O x BlueBerry Headband


----------



## MegaBud (May 22, 2014)

Blue Tang
Only 4 seeds left that I know of.


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2014)

Amazing seeds pics! I love the different characteristics. The fat dark peas and the lighter beans


----------



## MegaBud (May 22, 2014)

Sirrus

SpaceDawg x Cloud#9


----------



## MegaBud (May 22, 2014)

Larry Smurf






Phantom Cookies






Phantom Cookies


----------



## MegaBud (May 22, 2014)

Granny Panties


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2014)

Romulan OG fems

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2014)

It's a seed pic explosion! Those are some Kine seeds Mega and kmog!


----------



## Traxx187 (May 24, 2014)

Just got my mail today!!!! looking very healthy


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

i have that one on my list. high on the list as a matter of factwhere did you order from?


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2014)

Those are beautiful beans! Thanks for posting! Rep+


----------



## Traxx187 (May 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have that one on my list. high on the list as a matter of factwhere did you order from?


Sow i got them when they got stock thry ran out like in 2 days lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 24, 2014)

nice find hope you get a good one


----------



## Traxx187 (May 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> nice find hope you get a good one


Yea man thanks phenol hunt lol


----------



## homebrew420 (May 25, 2014)

Here are some pics of the work I'm doing. And others
enjoy


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

nice stash


----------



## Traxx187 (May 25, 2014)

*Drools*


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

i need to get some new pics of my stash i dont put enuff on here, and it keeps getting bigger


----------



## abe supercro (May 25, 2014)

keep rockin homebrew420, way to fuel the imagination...!


----------



## homebrew420 (May 25, 2014)

That only half of them. With many many more on the way. About to finish up with a Chocolate Thai F3 seeded by 3 dudes 3 fems. Blueberry, southern charm, green crack chem sis, fire Og bx.

Fire og bx seed run is next. Fire male. 2x Fire from seed, Skywalker, Jamaican, sour d, blackberry kush, kosher kush, green crack, Vietnam, korean stick bud, fire, hells angel, ghost, blueberry, southern charm, double purple doja, haze, chem sis, stardawg, chem 4, cookies, and I feel like im forgetting a few...

Peace


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2014)

sounds like a lot of dank. i would like to give some cookies and blackberry kush a go one day. i have fireballs f3, alligator kush x fireballs, and cherry puff f3 finishing now


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

That sound is my jaw hitting the floor! I love the Chocolate Thai! The Malawi in the jar has that same chocolate haze smell as the chocolate Thai from yesteryear.

Had some Cherry Pie at the RIU Desert Cup on Saturday and I got very Robbin Williams. Some Mulanje x Mozambique Poison brought me right back to center


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2014)

that reminds me Mo? and i have heard great things about the C. Thai


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

You still waiting? I won't forget


----------



## MegaBud (May 27, 2014)

Fresh pickens

AK48 (Cherry Pheno) x BlueBerry HeadBand


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

MegaBud said:


> Fresh pickens
> 
> AK48 (Cherry Pheno) x BlueBerry HeadBand


How do you know what pheno they are as seeds? Even selfed females kick out different combinations of traits in seedform.

Oh it was the mom huh?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

Edit


----------



## MegaBud (May 27, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> How do you know what pheno they are as seeds? Even selfed females kick out different combinations of traits in seedform.
> 
> Oh it was the mom huh?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Nobody knows what pheno you will end up with when dealing with beans.

Yes, the mother was the "Cherry Pheno" I used.


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

MegaBud said:


> Nobody knows what pheno you will end up with when dealing with beans.
> 
> Yes, the mother was the "Cherry Pheno" I used.


Ya i had initially thought you had posted you knew what pheno the seeds would be. Although i think enough generations down if you were determined, you may be able to get down to one pheno on a strain, but it would take forever i feel like

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ya i had initially thought you had posted you knew what pheno the seeds would be. Although i think enough generations down if you were determined, you may be able to get down to one pheno on a strain, but it would take forever i feel like
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


not that long by f4 it should be good at f7 it should be true breeding


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> not that long by f4 it should be good at f7 it should be true breeding


I always thought seven generations was minimum for that.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

yea by f4 the traits you want should be pretty sold or you are having problems. you just need to pop enuff beans the find the plant you are looking for each gen.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

oh and some luck


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> oh and some luck


Ya the males usually are the harder part of the decision making for me

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

i will smell them, look under 100x scope, look for growth structure. flower them and see how they stretch and set bud. smoke the growing tips in active veg.


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i will smell them, look under 100x scope, look for growth structure. flower them and see how they stretch and set bud. smoke the growing tips in active veg.


Ya i go for vigor/structure but you never know when a male is gonna throw in a weird trait lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2014)

set back is always a part of life unfortunately


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2014)

Well here we go found a stash of seeds dating around the mid 90s to late 90s doubt any would germinate but ill give ut a try as I only collected seeds back then that were from a good smoke especially the NL/Haze/skunk as they were from when australia was just starting to see some indoor versions of it all seeds were in old shit looking bags I placed them in new bags before the pics and the paper with stuff written on it was from back then to when I was in my 20s lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2014)

Here we go for a blast from the 90s wonder if after 15 years any would germinate haha


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 9, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Here we go for a blast from the 90s wonder if after 15 years any would germinate haha


nice stash. i bet quite a few will germ. 

it was easier back then when you didn't have so many different strain names. you just named it normal outdoor buds lol.


----------



## MegaBud (Jun 9, 2014)

Bubba Blue
Pre-98 Bubba Clone only x Blueberry Headband


----------



## hyroot (Jun 9, 2014)

I just came across this thread. I think its hilarious that its a thread for seed pron lmao!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> nice stash. i bet quite a few will germ.
> 
> it was easier back then when you didn't have so many different strain names. you just named it normal outdoor buds lol.


 yeah I was young and raw lol but the guy I knew introduced a lot of nice strains into my town via indoor and outdoor so if I wrote normal outdoor it was probably a standard AK or thai outdoor which of course now would be a nicely classed weed lol...its funny isn't .............I never looked at seeds differently till I seen this thread lol....all I know is if I can get one of those Aplus outdoor seeds to germ they would be killer it must have been gd for me to write that hahah


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 9, 2014)

MegaBud said:


> Bubba Blue
> Pre-98 Bubba Clone only x Blueberry Headband


Beautiful tiger stripes ..... sounds TASTY!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I just came across this thread. I think its hilarious that its a thread for seed pron lmao!!!


Bud porn, seed porn, food porn, shroom porn....it seems this forum is just full of porn lovers 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Here we go for a blast from the 90s wonder if after 15 years any would germinate haha


Ive got those ? bags also lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2014)

I love the old seeds with light and dark beige coloring. Those will be killer and will add some nice genetics to your grow. I bet they will germinate. Try adding a little beer to the water when you soak or wet them.

@hyroot - it is about time! I wanted people to see how different all of the seeds are and how much they are all starting to look the same. I am still chasing after that pea sized black Kush seed.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 10, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> .....I never looked at seeds differently till I seen this thread lol..


i never really looked at them differently until i started buying them. expensive habit but most enjoyable. so many strains on my wish list.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 10, 2014)

I have quite a bit of seeds. Most of them I have no idea wtf they are. only a few handfulls of special ones. I bet some of my unknown ones came from some mexi waaaaaaaaay back in the day... LOL.. 

MO! I found a viable seed in the grinder last night from some of the fresh you brought over. its dried and cured now and i pulled several immature seeds from it. This is the only viable one I have seen thus far though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ive got those ? bags also lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Serious lol ?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Serious lol ?


Tons of mystery seeds indeed. Its always a blast when the turn out awesome.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Tons of mystery seeds indeed. Its always a blast when the turn out awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Im gonna try n germinate some I know some are 20 yrs old tho so I have my doubts if they will


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im gonna try n germinate some I know some are 20 yrs old tho so I have my doubts if they will


You never know. I bet at least a few will.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 11, 2014)

Mo - I just remembered some beans from a few years back I have tucked away in the back of my freezer. I'll dig through them and see if I have any photo worthy (or big black beans) in 'em. If I'm remembering correctly, I have six from some KILLER "Christmas bud" and two from a zip of Agent Orange. I'm on vacation now so it'll take a couple of days. 
I think they're big as hell, just not quite as big as you're looking for.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2014)

Duuuude!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2014)

I get to see The Dude on the big screen for my birthday at the end of September. 
The wife is renting a theater pub for a private showing and dinner for the two of us.
The wife has never seen, nor wanted to see "The Big Lebowski", but it's my b-day, and my choice of flicks. 
I predict she will begrudgingly acknowledge it's awesomeness.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2014)

DoobieBrother said:


> I predict she will begrudgingly acknowledge it's awesomeness.



It would be blasphemy to not acknowledge the awesomeness that is the dude.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2014)

You must abide!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2014)

well guys i have a shit load of new seeds from some blue pits, and alligator kush. fireballs f3 soon to come! i will take pics of them all in the next day or two.

alligator kush #18


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2014)

DUDE ....send me some beans


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> DUDE ....send me some beans


shot me a pm with your email


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 12, 2014)

Couldn't find the pack I was looking for...  . One pack was close.

Split pea and regular-sized bean for size reference:






Gnarly big, almost deformed:






The group of them:





Like mini-walnuts!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow! Those are big!
What strain are they?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> shot me a pm with your email


send me some beans bro! lol


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Wow! Those are big!
> What strain are they?


Not sure to be honest. I remember being very impressed with the quality and didn't expect it (Dirt cheap).. I NEVER keep beans unless it's some known source or surprisingly good (as these were). If a taste could be described as warm to the tongue with just a hint of metallic tones in the back-end of inhale, metallic during the entire exhale, that's this smoke. Kinda crisp with a half second flavor of familiar wtf at the last of the hit. I know that's a half-ass explanation, but it was unique and my ability is limited. 

=]

All of that being said.... Maybe a real fine mexi-sativa? That's my bet..


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> well guys i have a shit load of new seeds from some blue pits, and alligator kush. fireballs f3 soon to come! i will take pics of them all in the next day or two.
> 
> alligator kush #18
> View attachment 3177508





ruby fruit said:


> DUDE ....send me some beans


Ya can i get in on this?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

That is a great description! What kind of plant was it structurally? The large black seed made a plant that had star shaped leaves and started with 5 fingers not 3!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is a great description! What kind of plant was it structurally? The large black seed made a plant that had star shaped leaves and started with 5 fingers not 3!


Came in a clear bag with multi-colored zipper on top. Nice bag, no folds or creases.  ..... Never saw it alive. Had that old school "Christmas" look to it (meaning brighter green and redder reds than usual). Stems weren't huge nor over-abundant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Came in a clear bag with multi-colored zipper on top. Nice bag, no folds or creases.  ..... Never saw it alive. Had that old school "Christmas" look to it (meaning brighter green and redder reds than usual). Stems weren't huge nor over-abundant.


man we used to get some creeper weed like that in high school.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> man we used to get some creeper weed like that in high school.


This smoke definitely came with a nostalgic type of effect, "Old School" for sure. Not creeper, though I LOVED creepers when I was younger.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

we did too, but now i like to get two pulls in and be like damn


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

it is raining so i will take some pics today here is alligator kush #5 x blue pit


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

Dayam! Those are some reptilian looking patterns! Noice!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

i have some big seeds for you too


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

I am more excited about the wood! Did you get my email?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

i have not done windows but i build glass doors all the time. it is not that bad after you learn the math for your profile.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2014)

It is so easy. It is just milled pieces with matching profiles. Square frames - can't get much easier! Some nice rollers, a track, dual pane low-e glass, and voila - a custom window!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> it is raining so i will take some pics today here is alligator kush #5 x blue pitView attachment 3178696


would love to try this haha looks sounds yummy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

some herijana and crosses not out yet from BB


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

the next strains i will be popping the next month
purple voodoo





purple wreck X og (F) some of my beans





i am going to run some of the little guys here. they are dog kush s1 X blue pit f2 they are next to the Big seeds that are dog bx1 X heri


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

some more recent seeds
alligator kush #13





gdp X dog





and some more dog


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

i have a shit load more to put up and should have time tomorrow


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 14, 2014)

Pretty!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2014)

Amazing collection! Thanks for posting them 

Rep ++++++


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 15, 2014)

Gonna pop a MK Ultra.
I does have some nice stripes.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 22, 2014)

Himalayan Blue Diesel .... these are pretty large (notebook paper shown for size reference) beans but actually came from some TINY parents. Two runts. I wonder what they'll throw?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 22, 2014)

Also found some more old school monster beans, just couldn't find the dark ones:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 22, 2014)

you have me wanting to go threw the stash. nice beans smokealot


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 22, 2014)

i love beans


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 11, 2014)

Beans, beans, the musical fruit...
... the more you grow, the more you toke...
... the more you toke, the better you feel...
... so let's have WEED for EVERY meal!!!...

 
-----


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2014)

Drying some flowers Old School:






Found some beans in the flowers:



Blue dream mom and ??? dad.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Jul 16, 2014)

Great idea Mo. Thanks for the link Doobie.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks! Please post your beans before you pop them!


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll post some single seed shots later.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 17, 2014)

My TGA order arrived:


But they swapped out DNA's Tangilope and Cali Connection's 22 for
Killawatt and cheese. 

I am happy to have more TGA to work with though.

JD


----------



## MegaBud (Jul 20, 2014)

Popped 5 of my Cali-Headband that I posted on page 35.

This is what I got.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 20, 2014)

Wa


MegaBud said:


> Popped 5 of my Cali-Headband that I posted page 35.
> 
> This is what I got.


Wats with the 2 shoots coming out mate ?


----------



## MegaBud (Jul 20, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Wa
> 
> Wats with the 2 shoots coming out mate ?


Twins!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 20, 2014)

MegaBud said:


> Popped 5 of my Cali-Headband that I posted page 35.
> 
> This is what I got.


That's a good buy  BOGO


----------



## MegaBud (Jul 20, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> That's a good buy  BOGO


Made these muhself. 
Haven't paid for beans in a year or two.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 20, 2014)

Well shit market  Sells itself


----------



## MegaBud (Jul 21, 2014)

The last Cali-Headband opened up.





3 sets of twins from 5 seeds!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2014)

daaaaaaammmnnn MegaBud those seeds look FRESH! so healthy! they look like popped popcorn. I just put these s33ds into my phototron. Im skippin the papertowel and straight to the soil in party cups.
2 Cindy99
2 Casey x OG


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 21, 2014)

Javadog said:


> My TGA order arrived:
> View attachment 3206360
> 
> But they swapped out DNA's Tangilope and Cali Connection's 22 for
> ...


wow, bummer!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, thanks....the Tangilope looks very tasty.

...and the "22" was an interesting unknown.

Ah well.

JD


----------



## MegaBud (Jul 23, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> daaaaaaammmnnn MegaBud those seeds look FRESH! so healthy! they look like popped popcorn. I just put these s33ds into my phototron. Im skippin the papertowel and straight to the soil in party cups.
> 2 Cindy99
> 2 Casey x OG


Thanks Dr.!!
I've been getting antsy and can't find anyone to test these bad boys out for me so I decided to pop some myself, very pleased with the results so far. All three sets of twins have broke ground and are reaching for the light.

Is the Casey x OG a cross of the Casey Jones your grew in the waterfarm? That thing was monstrous.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2014)

Those twins look so cool! I am getting a ton of pollen off of the LoveChild male (Mulanje x Ace of Spades). I also pulled 20 or so mystery seeds from the Blue Dream, Scott's OG, Jesus OG, and LACon dry sift material. Great variety of seed phenotypes!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2014)

Dry sift seeds:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sativied (Jul 27, 2014)

(Chunk x CH) x (Chunk x CH)


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2014)

Great variation in the phenotypes. Half are one type with 1/4, 1/8, 1/16 of the remaining crosses showing mixtures of the dominant and recessive genes. It would be interesting to see them in piles sorted by appearance to see what the ratios are. 

What are the lineages of Chunk and CH?


----------



## Sativied (Jul 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Great variation in the phenotypes. *Half are one type with 1/4, 1/8, 1/16 *of the remaining crosses


Hey... that sounds quite informed, elaborate if you don't mind. Although on 60 it won't mean much, I'd be happy to sort and pile them fyi.



Mohican said:


> What are the lineages of Chunk and CH?


I usually refer to the Chunk as "_a_ chunk" because I'm not certain of the lineage. It's supposed to be a cheese x skunk but has a sweet piney smell that I didn't expect. The person I got them from only provides grow space and is clueless beyond that. The CH is an 8 week pheno of Cannalope Haze from DNA Genetics, which according to some is a C99-knockoff. I just harvested the plant the above seeds came from: https://www.rollitup.org/t/sativieds-picture-journal.831229/page-5#post-10736568 after 8 weeks and 2 days 12/12 (fully mature with preflowers when switched to 12/12).


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2014)

Sure - The appearance of the seeds can reflect strain characteristics. Hazes and pure sativas can have plain unpatterned beige, brown, gray...seeds with no patterning. Hybrids tend to have more patterned seeds. Some kush strains can even have pure black seeds. The ratios of the different appearances can reflect the gene mixtures present in the parents. 

This is how they discovered gene expression ratios. By comparing sweet pea plant appearances in flowers. Seeds are an extension of the flower.

I think the Skunk line came from an offspring of some Humboldt piney strain, which makes sense that you could get some pine traits from a skunk line. 

It would be so nice to have a true genetic record of all of the strains. That is why I like working with old landrace strains from Africa, South America, Russia, Southeast Asia, and the Himalayas.

This seed thread has shown the diversity of seed phenos out there! Thanks everybody for posting these breathtaking pictures of your seeds!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sativied (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will keep on eye on the least-patterned ones and see if they are more sativa-dom.

And thanks for pointing out Humboldt in California. Not a name I ever even heard here in NL, but in any case highly unlikely that is where the grower got those seeds from. Looks quite different too. I also tried BF's Pineapple Chunk in their shop but that's also more pineapple. Mine was more pine-pineapple if you know what I mean. It's darker. Crossed with Cannalope Haze it's more like a tropical mix drink (I suck at describing taste...).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2014)

MegaBud said:


> Thanks Dr.!!
> I've been getting antsy and can't find anyone to test these bad boys out for me so I decided to pop some myself, very pleased with the results so far. All three sets of twins have broke ground and are reaching for the light.
> 
> Is the Casey x OG a cross of the Casey Jones your grew in the waterfarm? That thing was monstrous.


@MegaBud Thanks! that's a very good question.I have been trying to get the answer . Those seeds did come from the same person, so there is a chance..I cant believe you remember my Casey! that's so cool. She was pretty spectacular. I did grow her under two 600 watts so that might have played a huge factor in the monstrous size. Im really hoping to get a fermale OGCASEy cuz will waterfarm scrog her the same way in hopes of the same success!
GOod luck MegaBud with your garden, the twins look fantastic!!
do you have a journal I can follow?


----------



## MegaBud (Jul 27, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @MegaBud Thanks! that's a very good question.I have been trying to get the answer . Those seeds did come from the same person, so there is a chance..I cant believe you remember my Casey! that's so cool. She was pretty spectacular. I did grow her under two 600 watts so that might have played a huge factor in the monstrous size. Im really hoping to get a fermale OGCASEy cuz will waterfarm scrog her the same way in hopes of the same success!
> GOod luck MegaBud with your garden, the twins look fantastic!!
> do you have a journal I can follow?



Your Casey was the reason I pulled my Waterfarm out of retirement! Only for me to bomb with it again haha. I even used the Scottyballs method, still failed. Hydro doesn't seem to be my thing.


Thanks so much for the support!! I really look up to some of the members on here as growers, and try like hell to achieve the same results.

I was devastated when I walked into my room this morning and found them like this:






Apparently, some dirty SOB of a mouse decided he wanted himself a snack of my precious seedlings and a random root riot plug I left sitting on my clone table. 
Only 1 survivor and it wasn't one of the twins 

One of these days I will pony up and do a journal if enough interest is showed.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 27, 2014)

Total bummer about the mouse attack!
I'd be about gutted, too.
But you have a good one left, and hopefully the mouse will have mercy.
You can take another cup with some breather holes poked into it, and tape it to the top of the cup with the remaining sprout to help protect it from the mouse.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2014)

Or lay a mousetrap barricade around the cups....bummer bout that I was looking forward to watching the twins


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2014)

Ohh what a bummer, im so sorry for your loss @MegaBud ...that rotten stinkin dirty fuckin mouse! if I could only get my hands on him or her.. that bIOtch, at least it left one. THANK GOD!
The one left looks great!

tHE MOUse sticky paper worked great for us.. they cant run over it like a trap. If you ever need help with your waterfarm It would be a pleasure to help you as much as I can. It really is EZ, u just have to be willing to put in the time which isn't much.. just available EVERYDAY, no excuses, for 15 minutes or so to feed her cuz the rez drys up super fast when shes in Beast mode.

I can just imaging you in your bed right now with a flashlight some kind of weapon to get that lil mouse.lol.. stay high and Have FUN!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2014)

Those DEA mice suck!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 28, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Those DEA mice suck!


So THAT's why the governemnt bought up 1.5 billion rounds of ammo: they had to have enough to arm their secret Mouse Anti-cannabis Brigade!
Those shifty bastages....


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 28, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 3214885
> View attachment 3214886
> ...


what are these precious gems you posted? any name for them?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 28, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> what are these precious gems you posted? any name for them?


Why yes. The first one is PeakseedsBC Northernberry. Second is PeakseedsBC Skunkberry. The 3rd and 4th are Headstash Seeds Burmese. Cheers!


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a pack of the blueberry and northern skunk. only grew a couple of beans each. i wasn't real thrilled about either, but i was also just starting out, so i would do a better job with them now.

i also used a northern skunk male to pollinate a few different strains. i wasn't thrilled with the offspring but you can't judge a strain by just a couple of beans, so i will have to pop some more someday.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 28, 2014)

This is my first time growing any PSBC. I did order a crap ton of beans as he gave a crazy deal but these are the first I have cracked. I got at least 2 packs of 6 of his strains each. I have read many good things so I have my hopes up. You have me abit worried now though now haha. I just couldn't pass up on the value and convenience.

I guess as long as it's produces nice resin I'll be happy because majority of it will be turned into ice water extract as I don't smoke flowers. Will be curing some for the wife though as she still love her bong hits. 

Sorry to be off topic but curious about your method (medium and lighting mostly) and how close harvest date was to advertised. I'm curious about what to expect.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Thanks for the info. I will keep on eye on the least-patterned ones and see if they are more sativa-dom.
> 
> And thanks for pointing out Humboldt in California. Not a name I ever even heard here in NL, but in any case highly unlikely that is where the grower got those seeds from. Looks quite different too. I also tried BF's Pineapple Chunk in their shop but that's also more pineapple. Mine was more pine-pineapple if you know what I mean. It's darker. Crossed with Cannalope Haze it's more like a tropical mix drink (I suck at describing taste...).


Any particular characteristics to look for on the pineapple chunk I have some of thier fem seeds on thd actual seeds I mean


----------



## Sativied (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand your question so two answers.  I haven't grown pineapple chunk but vaped it at Barney's Coffeeshop in Amsterdam. The Chunk seeds I had were larger than usual and dark with no or little pattern, what do yours look like?


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 28, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> This is my first time growing any PSBC. Sorry to be off topic but curious about your method (medium and lighting mostly) and how close harvest date was to advertised. I'm curious about what to expect.


soil less growing mix like promix and sunshine mix. 400 watt hps and flowered for 9 weeks.

not to worry though, they came out pretty good, but i like more of the cheese and kush varieties. sorry i wasn't more specific on why i wasn't thrilled.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question so two answers.  I haven't grown pineapple chunk but vaped it at Barney's Coffeeshop in Amsterdam. The Chunk seeds I had were larger than usual and dark with no or little pattern, what do yours look like?


They are pretty dark so sound the same I have heard the plant outdoors stay reasonably short and bushy with a lot of sucker branches


----------



## MegaBud (Jul 29, 2014)

Here are some newly created seeds that I'm quite excited about: Queens Kush






And no fear, there are plenty more Cali-Headbands.
Let's just hope more twins break through!


----------



## MegaBud (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's the Dirty SOB that ate every one of the seedlings, yes he got the last remaining one....






I won't be deterred!

The next 5:


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2014)

dang man, how did the lil guy die. , poison pellet perhaps? he was actually quite cute except for his tail.. . His beautiful 2 tone color fur looks like a hamsters I once had. I cAN NOT believe the nerve of him going for the last one! greed always has an ugly ending. what a stupid mouse!!

new beanz are lookin mighty good. i hope they make it!! maybe time to get a watch cat.. ?nah,never mind. cats are NOTOROUS for carrying bugs and destroying gardens.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2014)

I have to admit that when it comes to vermin I "go medieval":
https://screen.yahoo.com/bug-off-ad-000000736.html

:0)

JD


----------



## MegaBud (Aug 2, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dang man, how did the lil guy die. , poison pellet perhaps? he was actually quite cute except for his tail.. . His beautiful 2 tone color fur looks like a hamsters I once had. I cAN NOT believe the nerve of him going for the last one! greed always has an ugly ending. what a stupid mouse!!
> 
> new beanz are lookin mighty good. i hope they make it!! maybe time to get a watch cat.. ?nah,never mind. cats are NOTOROUS for carrying bugs and destroying gardens.


This one along with one other I got last night, got the ol' skool snap trap. I figured I'd save you all the greusomeness of the trap. As much as I hate taking the lives of other things, these, became a nuisance. I Steer clear of the poison pellets due to small pets in the area.
I was turned off of the idea of cats in the growroom after a buddy in high school who's cat ate all of his plants, decided to take a nap in the dryer and was run through.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 7, 2014)

Serious Seeds Kali Mist



Headstash Seeds Peaches (Somango x Skunk #1)


PeakseedsBC Northern Lights


PeakseedsBC Northernberry (NL x Blueberry)


PeakseedsBC Kush x NL


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

Awesome pics @D_Urbmon! Thanks for posting 

I pulled a couple of seeds off of some of the old lower flowers on my revegged clone. They are both very white but not hollow!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Awesome pics @D_Urbmon! Thanks for posting
> 
> I pulled a couple of seeds off of some of the old lower flowers on my revegged clone. They are both very white but not hollow!


Thanks brotha! I'm fascinated by seeds. The fact that these little tiny little dry crunchy healthy snacks(seeds of all kinds not just cannabis) can slowly morph and grow into a 20 foot tree with the activation of a little water BLOWS MY FREAKING MIND. hahahaha. More pics of the collection to come!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

This little plant and its seeds ruled the world until petroleum barons prohibited it. Now it is time to prohibit petroleum products that are poisoning us and the land.

Sorry - wrong thread. hehe

I think seeds are pretty shexy too


----------



## AltarNation (Aug 20, 2014)

Here are those Cheeseberry Haze seed pics you asked for a while back:

















And here's the last one of the Casey Jones X Green Manalishi cross they threw in:


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)

So tempted to post some poor young lady's face covered in skeet skeet but just got told off by a mod allready...



... You know seed. Har har har?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey Mo, you got any tips for taking the best shots of seeds? Ive got a dslr but having trouble with background etc...ive got some of those hindu's to take a pic of  my mate wont let me take pics of his girls though sorry man


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Mo, you got any tips for taking the best shots of seeds? Ive got a dslr but having trouble with background etc...ive got some of those hindu's to take a pic of  my mate wont let me take pics of his girls though sorry man


Mine aren't quite as close up as Mo's but I simply turn down my iso setting as low as it will go and get some supplemental light in there. Tripod is absolutely necessary when the ISO is down. Hope this helps man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks man, will give it a try


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2014)

Flashlight (torch) works great too. What model camera? It should have a Macro setting. Then you can use the flash or a desk lamp. Sunlight works the best for lighting.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 21, 2014)

I am starting to toke some Jack's Cleaner 2 buds that I managed
to hit with some Jack The Ripper pollen on a few branches.

The male was barely mature and there was not too much pollen,
so I was unsure if I would get seeds....2 so far :0)

I give you: Jack The Cleaner :0)



JD


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2014)

Great pic JD! Should be an amazing cross


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2014)

Some stardawg x commerce city kush f1s I made. Im just testing the waters with these now started germinating 10


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2014)

501st og x commerce city kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2014)

Commerce city kush f2s


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2014)

Look at the variation in the seed phenotypes! Good job - let us know how they turn out. 

We should post some before and after shots here of the seeds, veg plants, and buds. What do you think?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Look at the variation in the seed phenotypes! Good job - let us know how they turn out.
> 
> We should post some before and after shots here of the seeds, veg plants, and buds. What do you think?


Lol as long as im reminded ill post them up. I plan on documenting the whole stardawg x cck grow since im looking for a stardawg leaner to hit to my 2 clones of stardawg.

Stardawg bx1 ???


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

That sounds good wy
Mo i am seeding the alligator kush f2 this round, and some more f1's. I am doing honeybee f'2, goji f'3, and soon sinmint x blue moonshine, and Whiskey River f1. So more pics soon. I do have some dog s1 i can post. This is some i sent out not long ago


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2014)

OH YEAH< I GOT the MOST BITCHIN DOGS Out there! 
YOU wanna HEAR a real DOG BArk, I GOT THE DANK yo bitches!!!!!!!!!
no ONE can touch THis!
Y' all be running to mama now my DOGS are LOOSE> . WOOF WOOF
these dogs goin bite your ass and rip off you pants.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the cool pics Dr.s!

Hey WW - trying to coax some Chemdog out of that bx? Can't wait to see it!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes I'm kind of excited to see what comes from the stardawg x commerce city kush since they both are made up with chem#4 moms. Im quite sure these will stink alot early. Filter for veg tent is next.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 2, 2014)

here's some new beans that just got done swamp dragon - ( swamp skunk-( s.s. early bud x early wonder skunk ) x sea dragon ) sea dragon -( red dragon x island afghani ) red sea- ( seawarp x sea dragon ) they all turned out well and i left them growing for 50 days after last pollen shaking these are all mold resistant and are done by mid to late sept good guerilla grower strains


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2014)

@getawaymountain - thanks! Those are such beautiful seeds  Seeds are consistent with only a little variation. What is Island Afghani? It sounds very interesting


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @getawaymountain - thanks! Those are such beautiful seeds  Seeds are consistent with only a little variation. What is Island Afghani? It sounds very interesting



island afghani is a 70's era old school skunk from some hippies that have been growing it forever now and is fully aclimated to the harsh, shorter climate here in coastal maine


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2014)

getawaymountain said:


> these are all mold resistant and are done by mid to late sept


Brilliant!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey Mo, I am up to five Jack The Cleaner beans:


I have another guerilla male out back...I hope to get more 
than the few crumbs of Jack The Ripper pollen that I got
from my last such attempt.

This time it is a Golden Tiger from Ace. LOL, it is going to
grow out of hiding. This may be its demise. 

Now getaway is doin' work!

JD


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

This guy is making some seeds for me 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 3, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Hey Mo, I am up to five Jack The Cleaner beans:
> View attachment 3245057
> 
> I have another guerilla male out back...I hope to get more
> ...


jack the ripper is a favorate of mine lol..


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> This guy is making some seeds for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice well structured male ya got going with the ladies , i only use one male when breeding also what strain is it ?


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Look at the variation in the seed phenotypes! Good job - let us know how they turn out.
> 
> We should post some before and after shots here of the seeds, veg plants, and buds. What do you think?


i think all seed co./ private breeders should do that lol. seed companys descriptions aren't very acurate at all anymore and the ones that say they finish in sept never do or that they are mold resistant and melt down first sign of wetter weather lol.. these are the last 2 strains we did so far this season and all seeds are good


----------



## Javadog (Sep 3, 2014)

Excellent structure on that male Mo. Enjoy the clouds of pollen!

I appreciate your sharing gm.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks!

More well formed and mature seeds GM!

That male just keeps giving. The females are covered in male flowers too!

That is a TGA Jilly Bean male. Most of the girls are heavy indicas except one Jilly Bean female.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2014)

Going to be some good seed Mo


----------



## Javadog (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, my JB had that Christmas Tree structure too.

A very tasty Orange too. I kept her.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

The first batch of seeds is starting to drop from the girls on the cart. I picked a few off for pics:

Plushberry x Love Child




Jesus OG x Love Child




The plants have popping calyxes everywhere!












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

I had my hands all up their skirts yesterday. I was giggling like a schoolboy 

Jesus OG x LoveChild:







This is nothing compared to the number of Jilly Bean seeds growing on these girls. Woohoo!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2014)

Fantastic Mo!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol as long as im reminded ill post them up. I plan on documenting the whole stardawg x cck grow since im looking for a stardawg leaner to hit to my 2 clones of stardawg.
> 
> Stardawg bx1 ???


popped 10 only 7 came up and this is 1 gem found so far.. got trichs already


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2014)

So frosty for a baby! What did the seed look like?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 3248620 popped 10 only 7 came up and this is 1 gem found so far.. got trichs already


Lovely seedling Widow. What cross is this? Male or female that def is a gem. My Blue Dream lady had trichs but not like that. You got a journal for those?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 3236378 Some stardawg x commerce city kush f1s I made. Im just testing the waters with these now started germinating 10


It was 1 from in this tin @Mohican


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Lovely seedling widow. What cross is this? Male or female that def is a gem. My Blue Dream lady had trichs but not like that. You got a journal for those?


Stardawg (chem#4 x tres dawg) x commerce city kush (chem#4 x rd#1).. Im just waiting for some more growth on them and then ill start a thread for them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking good i have gotten good results rom babys like that. Good luck


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

You bred that frosty yin?! @wyteberrywidow 

BRAVO!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2014)

!!!!!!!WARNING WARNING WARNING!!!!
 ADVISORY 
HIGH THC CONTENT ​


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Good looking seeds Doc


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2014)

That looks like a heavy hammer DAT!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2014)

yeah I went on the Bohdi thread on IC and asked why they were not at the cup and told them I got the 9 lb hammer. one of the loyal bohdi family even ADMITTED these were the shit and that he was very surprised TGA made this one cuz it is so damn strong and tastes out of site. lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 10, 2014)

I love it when I spend $60 on 5.2g's of dispensary weed, and they give me back a seed worth 2 or 3 or 4 ounces to me...


Master Kush, dispensary bagseed:


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice! It is like a box of Cracker Jacks!

That seed looks very healthy - now you must grow it!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 10, 2014)

I'll take a better pic of it later next to a dime, and with proper-ish lighting, and will make another post of it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2014)

its like winning the lottery @DoobieBrother !!! congratulations!!. I had a similar experience once.. .. I was in Amsterdam and stopped by Barneys to try to score some Pineapple express, they didn't have it but instead had some Pineapple Chunk. so got a couple buds of that...There were like 8 seeds in the buds..I took them home and grew some monsters!! Can you believe an upstanding coffee house with all those Cannabis Cups on display would sell weed with seeds? isn't that like selling Goodwill Clothes at Sax 5th Ave? lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 10, 2014)

I know, right?
This means I won't have to buy up to $1,000 worth of herbs.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

Finished trimming the Quantum Kush and I got a bunch of killer seeds! Pics soon.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 17, 2014)

Just got 5 beans from a fellow 600 member down south via the Seed Faerie!

He's been working with Mexican Sativas and I think crossing them with JTR.
I'll find out for sure later and post an update.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

Here are few more seeds from the garden:

Plushberry, LA Con, and Jillybean







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2014)

I ended up with only six beans of Jack The Cleaner, but
I also allowed a Deep Psychosis male to mature a bit in the
backyard. I have it kinda wrapped in foil, finishing in the
dim garage. I will cut the root ball off in a week or so.

Good luck with the beans.

JD


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 21, 2014)

Lighting isn't that great, but y'all get the point. Took the picture to show how large the BD are. The HPH are regular sized beans. Can't wait to harvest these ladies and try to find a monster of monsters:






BD x Chocolate Chunk in the making:






The Mom:






The Dad:






I need to get a close up of the Hash Plant Haze babies cookin.... The male used was such a special plant.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2014)

I harvested a ton of beans, labeled them LA Con, dumped the vile of five seeds in along with the bag. Unfortunately the beans I collected were from the Jesus OG x Scotts OG (hyroot calls it MOJOS). So now there are 5 LA Con seeds floating around in the bag full of hundreds of MOJOS seeds! 

Total stoner move and I was straight!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 22, 2014)

surprise pheno... LOL


I have the mojos working right now. Seeds are a lot of work and I find that I tend to put it off a lot.. LOL I love all the varieties you guys make here though.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2014)

It's all fire so there are going to be some winners in there. I just need more testers to find them!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been collecting pollen off of the three male Berry Bubbles.
Not much longer too go before I break out the candles, a loaf of bread, a bottle of Chateaunuef-du-Pape and some cheese, and drop the needle in the groove on a 45 of my main man Humperdink, and pitch some woo (and pollen) at some sexy lady branches...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2014)

If you do that, you will end up with all males!

Try some Sting/Police on the tape deck and some Veuve Clicquot Champagne


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It's all fire so there are going to be some winners in there. I just need more testers to find them!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2014)

So next week is the big week mo. Turning 40. Im gonna hit chaka and jig up and see if one of the day next weekend we can hookup and have a short smokeout. 

I still have seeds from you I gotta pop. I plan on popping some new stuff soon but really need my tent situation straightened out before I get my grow ON.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow - that is a big one! Joining the big boy club 

I have even more seeds now and some pollen from Love Child (Mulanje x Ace of Spades).

Have you gone through all of the flowers I left at the BBQ? What was your favorite?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2014)

Shit yea... LOL I am completely out of cured buds and only have some barely dried dog atm. I loved it all. my wife liked all the sativa stuff a ton. Malawi/mulanje and the mumbasa x?. I liked the scotts and jesus and ace of spades.

Honestly... I think you can see what I mean that I go through alot of weed. I did give some away to some sick folks. We smoked most of your stuff though and gave more of mine away. This time around I am going to be hoarding up. My extended family has asked for my special skin cream. They are really starting to go through that stuff and the caramels are proving helpful for rets and chrons apparently so those are in "high" demand also...  Gonna be a stoney ass December this year. 


BTW.

happy fucking bday to me.  ordered a new carbon scrubber and light hangers and... 4x4 tent. its on now.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

I bought myself a Les Paul for my 40th 

Here are some fresh Jesus OG x Love Child seeds.




I have named them *Religion*

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2014)

what all varieties have you made? maybe I can pop a couple with the jillanje seeds I found. I still have to decide how many types. at least the paki, jill and ? I have some that are older that I want to pop and see what they have to offer. NLx choc tai sounds fun no?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

Post some seed pics before you pop them please!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 23, 2014)

I quit smoking cigs for my 40th b-day, 8 years ago tomorrow.

Of course, I smoke more herb now.

But the lungs are clean and healthy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2014)

Im working on my health. working out and losing weight. I want to live a while and not in a wheel chair. Last meeting with the ortho we talked about the "chair"... I am headed there if I dont get myself in check. Its the back damage. The weight causes much extra pain and wear and tear. 

I have an almost 1yo and a 10yo. I want to ENJOY life with them.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

I have an ab lounge chair that makes it very easy on the back and allows me to keep my core in shape. I have it in the TV room so if I watch TV I must do sit ups


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2014)

LOL? an ab chair for watching tv and smoking bowls. haha.thats too funny.. my gym has a huge big screen movie cinema in the dark room where they play all sorts of neat movies... there are treadmills, bikes, ellipticals. Its so awesome. its EZ to get a real good workout in because of watching the movie ... and the monthly membership fee only costs $9.99


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL? an ab chair for watching tv and smoking bowls. haha.thats too funny.. my gym has a huge big screen movie cinema in the dark room where they play all sorts of neat movies... there are treadmills, bikes, ellipticals. Its so awesome. its EZ to get a real good workout in because of watching the movie ... and the monthly membership fee only costs $9.99


That sounds great! I woul be down to join your gym.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 24, 2014)

Camera phone for the win!
*Happy Brother BX2 x Amnesia:*






*Shoreline x Sleeskunk:*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

That's some sugar-frosted goodness right there!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2014)

fire og x oboma goji og x buba rockstar the white oboma


----------



## AquA Fresh611 (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome cross smokeAlot sure sounds good


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 24, 2014)

thump easy said:


> *fire og x oboma*View attachment 3260980 goji og x buba rockstarView attachment 3260982 the white obomaView attachment 3260984


Does that = Fire Obama?
=]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Does that = Fire Obama?
> =]


im not shure im gona call it presidential fire i dont follow the news but alot of people like the strain n not the name..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 24, 2014)

tripple platnuim gsc bx


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 24, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Does that = Fire Obama?
> =]


Maybe try:

Fog OB?

Fire + OG = Fog
and
OB for Oboma

Then when people ask what OB means you can expand it and say "it's short for Oboma, and it comes from (*insert origin story here*)..."


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 25, 2014)

thump easy said:


> im not shure im gona call it presidential fire i dont follow the news but alot of people like the strain n not the name..


Pardon my vague statement from before... I should have made the connection and went straight for "Impeach" as the name. =]


----------



## thump easy (Sep 25, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Pardon my vague statement from before... I should have made the connection and went straight for "Impeach" as the name. =]


Lolz


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2014)

@thump easy - those triple platinum gsc bx seeds are killer!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2014)

Various seeds from recent collection and harvest:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2014)

Some blue pit and dog seeds from the led garden. I didnt know what seeded them so they are a mix batch.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice! Those are very interesting


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

LA Con seeds:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2014)

Very nice! Way nicer then the plain ones out of the bluepits i just posted


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2014)

The good OGs tend to have plainer seeds. Scott's OG has seeds like that. Yours look perfect!


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 30, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Does that = Fire Obama?
> =]


Have.t you heard he's running for another term. Jk


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2014)

POLLY!! HOLY MOLY!!! great to see you amigo..damn its been a while.glad ur OK.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Camera phone for the win!
> *Happy Brother BX2 x Amnesia:*
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS SICK!!! your in hot compatition with me.lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

Harvested some more seeds last night!

Blue Dream x Love/Jilly











LAConF Tiny Clones x Love/Jilly











Scott's OG x Unknown and Love/Jilly











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2014)

Fantastic Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

Now here is what I want to see when I am buying seeds:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 1, 2014)

Been having my ups and downs but im back like a bad burrito.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2014)

Malawi gold look cool as hell


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Now here is what I want to see when I am buying seeds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you Mo. #NoPaleGreenSeeds


----------



## thump easy (Oct 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Now here is what I want to see when I am buying seeds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay Mo i dont realy spy on anyone realy but i got my eye on you 2 others is it me or are you not listening to the hype any more and are you doing your own treasure hunt???? cuz i aint never heard of any of those and if you are man my eyes are realy peeled open and hanging on to my seat hoping to see some supper dank!!!i recently og 9 packs on order ill post them when i get them...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Thump!

I am an OG and I like the old flavors. All of the new killer hybrids came from landrace genetics. I want to learn what advantages that the landrace strains from all over the world provide. Some old genetics are hard to find so I try to find hybrids that offer genes from a killer landrace strain.

Thanks for noticing 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2014)

*yo @Mohican and @thump easy 
is this an old school? 
Pre-Soviet Afghani x Uncirculated OG (source genetics)
it smells like cantaloupe right now. *


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

I am not sure! I am more of a sativa expert.

It is a monster regardless of its parentage 

Got any pics of the seeds? I can tell more from seed pictures.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2014)

no.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

That plant seems to have a more Sativa structure. Not sure what training they did.

Here was MrGoo's structure:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## thump easy (Oct 1, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> *yo @Mohican and @thump easy
> is this an old school?
> Pre-Soviet Afghani x Uncirculated OG (source genetics)
> it smells like cantaloupe right now. *


Holy Molie !!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2014)

I wish I had known how to clone or reveg that girl! She was a gooey mess 










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2014)

Made this too:


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 2, 2014)

You made a pink eraser?! Skills.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Made this too:


Nice color Mo


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> THIS IS SICK!!! your in hot compatition with me.lol


Thank you, thank you!

Happy Amnesia and Shore Skunk for the win! Actually need some creative help with Shoreline x Sleeskunk name (like to keep the girl's name first).... perhaps Beach Stink? =]

Just plucked approx 1,200 + Black Domina x Chocolate Chunk. I'll try to get pictures later with final bean count.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 2, 2014)

I was thinking about that. Thought u would call it shore skunk. But beach skunk crossed my mind as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Happy Amnesia and Shore Skunk for the win! Actually need some creative help with Shoreline x Sleeskunk name (like to keep the girl's name first).... perhaps Beach Stink? =]
> 
> Just plucked approx 1,200 + Black Domina x Chocolate Chunk. I'll try to get pictures later with final bean count.


BD X CC sounds soooooo yuuuuuummmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 2, 2014)

@ MO
I know you like land race hybrids, as well as sats and haze. Have you messed with Mr.nice early haze? I straight up loved it. Found 2 keepers out of 10 I think. Any who it's a way underground strain. Definitely a must have for you. My keepers weren't super duper, but im sure there is some to be found. But it's a well selected strain with true haze characteristics. A pretty short flower time say 12-16 weeks, but a hidden gem for sure. I created an s1 of one and femmed 2 together. For a f2. Phased it out because the long flower time and height. But it's a must. I will definitely be growing it again to its fullest potential.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 3, 2014)

Ended up with 1482 this time (not all shown). The girl still has 800-1500 more!
*Black Domina x Chocolate Chunk*:






The quality of these really impress me:







Never can get the lighting right, they're quite a bit darker than the pictures make them appear.

*Connie Chung* impregnated by *Sleeskunk*:






I'll make sure to get better pictures of the beans next time. Also happy about making beans on Headbanger (dusted by Happy Brother BX2)! Pictures coming soon....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

I need to get on your good side. Would love to run 1 or 100 of those for you


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

One of my seeded clones drop a couple seeds in the pot and now there are babies!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2014)

Awe, congratulations Mo! i cant wait to see the pictures of the babies!!!

Connie Chung? lol...why? how bizarre.and who is Sleeskunk impregnating her.i like it, totally demented.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

They are so neglected - I feel so bad and yet not.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2014)

lol, I think ur high.arent u! hahahaha
beautiful, showing your skillz Mo, they look like they like being left alone. I can relate.lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

Can't smoke - job hunting


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2014)

Connie is a freak....G13 Haze X LA Confidential.

Good Luck on the hunt Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

Sounds amazing!


----------



## edge3214 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> This guy is making some seeds for me
> 
> 
> 
> Dose he sell seeds I need some any will do im a newbie and need a lot of seeds.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2014)

I wanted to add, regarding Connie Chung, that the first posting
to the seedfinder page for this breed was hilarious:


> I made the mistake of putting some of this in a grinder and I thought that I had broken my grinder when it wouldn’t move.


JD

P.S. It went on:


> This is dense and some of the finest smoke I have ever had. The high and smell are very very similar to Death Star to me. Very effective for arthritis and back pain. It is also good for migraines. In my experience it is rare to have a strain that does both, but everyone is different. Smoke too much and you will more than likely find yourself standing in a room wondering why you are there and what you were doing in the first place.
> 
> Honestly this never lasts more than 24 at the dispensary when it is in stock. I have seen one hit destroy light weights and force them into a giggle-eat-sleep mode.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2014)

this is really freaky....
I just placed an order for 2 U-Pink kush fem seeds Dr. Underground. and my freebies were
1. delicious critical super silver Haze fem
and 2x sleestack skunk reg seeds. .. what a trip. great way to wrap up a fantastic week.
have a wonderful weekend everyone!!!
Peace
DAT


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2014)

Pics lady!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Popping a few beans to get them out of the way before some new ones get here
Berry bomb
 
CD x s-og
 
Jojo's kush
 
GDP X FB ( granddady's balls )
 BW x heri


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 6, 2014)

I popped some seeds. We will see if they come up or not.

Unknown Northern Lights cross
Paki punch
Skunk #1
blue cheese
Purple Tai x Purple Kush

Just one of each. Pictures are of whatevah...LOL


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2014)

Just got these five min ago
 
Skunk91 x 91chem sk va

Going in soil tonite


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Those are lookers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Some bean poppen going on around here today


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Some bean poppen going on around here today


I'm trying to wait till the full moon....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2014)

Beautiful Pics All! So many different phenos!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> I'm trying to wait till the full moon....


----------



## MegaBud (Oct 9, 2014)

Queens Kush:






The mommy they came from, bigger cola was about the size of a softball (mind you this was grown in a 5"x5" coco pot under a shared 1000w):






And lastly, a Random seed from a Phantom Cookies I finished outdoors. Biggest seed I've ever seen:


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2014)

Outdoor monster!

All looks amazing!

The second set of true leaves on the seedling has five blades!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is a quick group shot of this week's work.

Top to bottom is TGA Quantum Kush, TGA Plushberry, TGA Jesus OG, all crossed with LoveChild, MK Ultra, and Jilly:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 10, 2014)

Well I gave some bodhi seeds the dunk last night and just got done popping em into their rapid rooters so I snapped some shots of them before I dropped em in. The paper towel was so I could get a hold of the little bitches not for germing them, my counter top is slick and did not want to make this face  then have to dig out the magnifying glass and start the hunt lol.
Anyways here is a shot of the packs, two dont have the gold label because seedsman sent them without it when they did the reship of my order. Germing 4 of each, Golden Triangle, Black Triangle, Lucky Charms, White Lotus.
 
First is Golden Triangle, then black triangle, then White Lotus and last but not least Lucky Charms. Most had their cracks starting so should not be long before they start their journey.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 12, 2014)

MegaBud said:


> And lastly, a Random seed from a Phantom Cookies I finished outdoors. Biggest seed I've ever seen:


I'm a fool for monster beans. Got a real beauty there! If you pop it, maybe consider updating us to let us know if it's Jolly Green Giant type a shit? 

=]


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2014)

Im going go out on a limb @Mohican and try and germinate a couple seeds I found from my northern lightsxhaze collection from the early 90s.....will post a pic and any success I have this week when I try ...should be fun maybe one will come alive for me amongst the pile I have


----------



## Javadog (Oct 13, 2014)

Post the URL here if a thread starts over those old beans. :0)


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Post the URL here if a thread starts over those old beans. :0)


At the least ill post any popped beans success here for sure but then ill let u know the URL for sure  if they go to a thread


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2014)

Couple drops of beer in some pH 7 water is very beneficial in popping old seeds. Aspirin, Aloe, and Coconut water are also beneficial. Good luck!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2014)

Cheers mo...beer ? Mmm ill have to waste 2 drops ...shit.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Couple drops of beer in some pH 7 water is very beneficial in popping old seeds. Aspirin, Aloe, and Coconut water are also beneficial. Good luck!


Ill be home tomorrow to post pics of the seeds and give it a go


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2014)

Australian blood sweat or tears should contain enough beer to qualify!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Australian blood sweat or tears should contain enough beer to qualify!


We dont sweat so we dont waste our beer ....thats why we are a lazy nation


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2014)

Just lick em!


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 14, 2014)

These are Jackberry F4 X Caramel Candy Kush male, Caramel Candy Kush pheno 1 X Caramel Candy Kush male and Caramel Candy Kush pheno 2 X Caramel Candy Kush male. I painted these on individual pistils with a Q-tip and put twist ties on the buds to mark them. I didn't get a lot with this run of CCKs, but I've got thousands of Jackberry beans. I'm excited about the Jackberry X CCK cross and its possibilities, though I only got about 20 beans.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2014)

@Smidge34 - So beautiful! The picture with the three piles - is the CCKxJBF4 pile the striped ones?


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sorry, yeah I should have posted that. JB cross is bottom left and other two are different CCK phenos.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 14, 2014)

BTW, I edited my post to clarify that JBF4 was the female. All three crosses used the same fresh CCK pollen. All three were also crossed with JBF4 pollen from a nice male that I saved in the fridge from early spring grow. Unfortunately, the pollen wasn't viable or at least didn't work for me.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2014)

Stray seeds are giving me a new crop in the Mom's gallon pots:










Do you see the triangle baby?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

gotta love the mutants.  Looks like some good crosses you got Mo.  I can give you a cut of BD btw. I know u lost that last one. Bob wants a Cherry Pie. Are you working yet? Anywho, wishing you well!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a contract with a startup software company. We have a big beta going out on Monday so I am pretty swamped. I had to stop so I could get some pics of the babies and post them up here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

good for you man. Glad ur getting going. Jig came with little one for my guys first bday. Boy is so cute, I really love my kids.... Got me thinking it would be nice to hang out more than once in a blue moon with my canna buddies.  Here is to hoping we catch up soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have a contract with a startup software company. We have a big beta going out on Monday so I am pretty swamped. I had to stop so I could get some pics of the babies and post them up here.


Great MO!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have a contract with a startup software company. We have a big beta going out on Monday so I am pretty swamped.


Nice one lad!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Bag brick weed cool looking though
 
Black domina x chocolate chunk 
Mo i will have these plus more strains when i vist
 
Karma's Og
 
Solo's stash x biker kush
 
Strawbanana Cream
 
The ever growing stash


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice stash Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Nice stash Doc.


Cant seem to grow them fast enough


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2014)

Dog Treats


 
Honeybee


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 19, 2014)

NIce stash there doc. So many pretty seeds turning into pretty plants on here.  Gotta love it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 19, 2014)

Getting ready for my first pollen chuck! Wish me luck!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for all of the pics gentlemen!

Amazing collections and such a variety of appearances!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2014)

goat wreck haze x dairy queen


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 20, 2014)

I just got some Sour Cherry and Black Sour Bubble seeds. I will try to remember and snap some before planting. I am a little filled up right now. 

Above ground are:

paki punch
purple kush x purple tai
Skunk #1

I had two not pop. The blue cheese and unknown NL cross. So I put a new unknown in and it looks like it has root out but is not above ground. I think this may be a jillanje fyi. The other one is NL#1 x choc tai.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2014)

orange jilly bean x dairy queen


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2014)

@abe supercro - Those Orange JB x DQ are sporting some major tiger stripes!

@BobBitchen - I love these:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2014)

@Dr.D81 - I love the orange seed collection tackle box!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Dr.D81 - I love the orange seed collection tackle box!


That thing is great. It is for a boat and is water proof.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

LA Con and Jesus OG

LAC:




JOG 3




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## thump easy (Oct 30, 2014)

This out door seasonand the best to me is the seeds but the other part its liquid sap is so asome too...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

Doing it right thump
Goji x honeybee


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 31, 2014)

Just a couple packs of seeds.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## bluesdad (Oct 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> LA Con and Jesus OG
> 
> LAC:
> 
> ...


Holy shit I bet that makes some amazing plants,LAC is one of my alltime faves and the JOG is dank too,damn I'm envious bro


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im going go out on a limb @Mohican and try and germinate a couple seeds I found from my northern lightsxhaze collection from the early 90s.....will post a pic and any success I have this week when I try ...should be fun maybe one will come alive for me amongst the pile I have


No luck on the first 3 seeds I tried to germinate, but didnt use any beer as mo suggested .....


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> No luck on the first 3 seeds I tried to germinate, but didnt use any beer as mo suggested .....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarification_(botany)

I've placed a sand paper lining inside a cylinder container and rolled the seeds around in there for a while before germination with old seeds or hard seed coats.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 4, 2014)

I've got a highdea right now and I want to know if it's dumb/bad idea from the folks who have experience making seeds.

I bought a couple packs of some expensive beans recently. What if I were to grow them all out in solo cups under my T5HO's and did an open pollination dedicating all of the plants towards seeds to get a nice seed stock? Good idea? Bad idea? I'm hoping for a good f2 seed stock to do some serious pheno hunting for the time that comes I have room to do perpetual and keep moms. Also just generally looking to save money and have free seeds.

I have very limited space. Basically only room for 1 type of room. No room for perpetual. I like to crack lots of beans and keep the plants small as opposed to having fewer larger plants. Perpetual with mothers and clones simply just doesn't work in my situation, but I'm thinking I can use my seedling nursery closet for a seed making project?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2014)

I had an LA Con plant that was the size of a tennis ball and it had over 200 seeds! You never know what you will get


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2014)

Honeybee #2 f3 and many more to come


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2014)

I only pollinated one branch...and the Snoop Dog (Clonly from San Diego)
was a relatively small plant, but I got enough seeds to give this cross a try...

I give you, Snoop Tiger:


There might be only 10-12 that fully matured, but this will be fun to try. 

Ace's Golden Tiger X Snoop Dog (San (NOT "Shan") Diego Clone Only)

JD


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

Pulled the seeds off of this mystery girl (has a strong cherry TGA smell). Probably plushberry or quantum kush.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2014)

Now those matured well....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

There were a few green ones but I wanted to get it finished before the weather turned ugly. Last night I chopped the last of the shemale/jilly and even though she was dried to a crisp, she still skunked up the house! Huge dark seeds were just dropping out of her flowers!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 13, 2014)

"Know someone" popping two of those SP x Biker and one Fire Cookies.

Happy Brother 2.0 x Headbanger:






Sleeskunk x Connie Chung:






Hash Plant Haze x Amnesia:






Also - I've found 6 Sleeskunk x Shoreline (better than nothing, I suppose). Will get those posted asap.
Hoping like phuck for some Fire Cookies x Sour Power/Biker beans in a few months.


----------



## MegaBud (Nov 13, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I started a journal on the Cali-Headband seeds that I posted on page 42.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cali-headband.847560/#post-11053338


----------



## Javadog (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd love to try that Connie Chung cross. 

This evening I am taking a Cali Connection Green Crack that got a branch-ful
of Ace Golden Tiger pollen out of the tent. More bean photos soon. :0)

JD


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2014)

The seeds that fell off of the Scotts OG are now making seeds:



The male smells like straight garlic!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 18, 2014)

Finally got some time some bags and a nice sectioned box to organize my seeds. Lid has a legend for seed lables. the other lables denotes seeds main origin, whether its sativa, 50/50 or indica. The 2 containers on the side are all a random mix of all my strains, plus some more probably.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2014)

Got some time last weekend to get some crosses de-seeded, sorted and jarred. The pheno hunt begins, first 4 of 2 strains (PPPxBB and JTR x BB) are vegging now. Some seed porn 
     

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2014)

I packaged 1600 seeds last night. My hand is killing me! I love looking at each bean  Mrs Mo says I am a bean counter!

New Strain Names:

Jilly Bean HR -x- Jilly Bean HR ................... *HR*
JOG #3 Tree -x- Jilly Bean HR ..................... *Rez*
SOG #1 -x- Love, Jilly Bean HR ................... *Bell*
MOGOS OG -x- Love, JBHR ........................ *Song*
JOG #3 Bush -x- Unknown ........................... *Mary*
JOG #3 Bubble -x- Love, JBHR .................... *Spider*
LACon F -x- JBHR ........................................ *Laugh*
LACon F Dirt -x- Unknown ............................ *Cappy*
LACon Tiny -x- Love, MK, JBHR .................. *3M*
Quantum Kush -x- Unknown ........................ *Kane*
Little QK -x- LoveChild 09-18-14 .................. *Abel*
QK2 -x- LoveChild - Very Dark Beans ......... *Shootz*
QK3 -x- Love, MK, JBHR ............................. *Manu*
Plushberry -x- Love ...................................... *Sweets*
Plushberry -x- JBHR .................................... *Danksta*
Blue Dream -x- Love, JBHR ........................ *Wake*
Jillanje Shemale -x- Unknown ..................... *Maku *

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mo 3m and danksta
My recent seed harvest


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Very nice work, cats, very nice.
Paling in quantity, but not in quality, our latest acquisition is a hybrid of the uber-coated, OG-owned Heirloom; _Silver Fox Fur Coat. 
_
I just love how they look so.. Poised.


----------



## Noinch (Nov 20, 2014)

My new arrivals


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I packaged 1600 seeds last night. My hand is killing me! I love looking at each bean  Mrs Mo says I am a bean counter!
> 
> New Strain Names:
> 
> ...


After checking out the bean pR0n, I cracked out about 250-*million* seeds last night, and boy is *MY* hand tired!
Don't ask what the Mrs. says about me... 


Berry Bubble (selfed: one seed per random bud out of half an ounce so far)


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 20, 2014)

Captain Jack x Grapefruit. Captain Jack is a cross of Herer and seeds brought from Jamaica, bred by a breeder for a dispensary in Boulder CO. These are my first seeds that I crossed myself.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2014)

Great job @Merlin34 ! Those look beautiful!

@DoobieBrother - wrong thread! hehe

When I moved the cart today with the Male BELL on it, there was a giant yellow cloud set adrift!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2014)

The calyxes are getting big on the BELL female!




Just ordered 1,000 more vials for packaging the seeds. I have already gone through 500 and I still have more seeds!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 23, 2014)

Killin it wit da seed volume, mo'hi'!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 23, 2014)

Hoping to find a few more. Garden partners said birds ate all the early season babies off the plant:












It's bs...... trusting people and they thank you by stealing your work. I know there should have been double-triple (at minimum) the beans harvested. 

Oh well. These will stay in the vault until they can be ran at the same time and hopefully pull out some Shoreline doms. Still have the source for cuts and plan to try a reverse in the future. Pretty special lady.​


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Hoping to find a few more. Garden partners said birds ate all the early season babies off the plant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking beans smoke


----------



## okiejack (Nov 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I packaged 1600 seeds last night. My hand is killing me! I love looking at each bean  Mrs Mo says I am a bean counter!
> 
> New Strain Names:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

I am still counting. I have 160 10-packs of HR so far.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 24, 2014)

Glad you love babies Mo. This is the strongest SLCh i've ever smoked and the only seed Ive gotten from her (it was the lone bag seed). Can hardly wait to clone her!!
(Super Silver Haze x Lemon Skunk) x (Chernobyl) x (another SLCh or itself, hence the XXX)

EDIT: I pray its a her, anyway, lol. Or perhaps a male would be just as powerful!?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am still counting. I have 160 10-packs of HR so far.


REEEEeeSPECT!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks!

Either way that bagseed goes you will have something special!


----------



## kevinpurpleksuh (Nov 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> From StardustSailor - https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/629388-grow-project-sun_burns-every-summer-14.html#post8844593


sell me some of the white russia lol u have like a 1000 there haha


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

I know, right! I wanted to say the same thing! @stardustsailor


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

I want some BLUE Russian! OH The Mystique!!

(And yes Mo, you're right! No matter what ITS ON now!!)


----------



## okiejack (Nov 25, 2014)

Man be nice to get some of those white and blue Russians . Man seems like a lot of hard to find beans are on this thread .


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2014)

Ill just take an xmas card with a couple seeds that mo thinks will be good in dry conditions to do in southern hemisphere


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

New seeds came in for the garden.


----------



## okiejack (Nov 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> New seeds came in for the garden.
> View attachment 3301168


Cross that with some kush and you will have the real meaning of FIRE !!!! Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a dbag brother in law i am going to give some to when they get done. He likes hot but not like me


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol those peppers will leave blisters on his asshole! Glad they got to you, sorry about the delay.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Lol those peppers will leave blisters on his asshole! Glad they got to you, sorry about the delay.


It is cool i am going to pop a couple and the rest new years. That gives them a month inside. I can get them out doors in feb


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice. I cannot typically go above Serrano/Jalapeno,
but the flavor intrigues!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

I


Dr.D81 said:


> It is cool i am going to pop a couple and the rest new years. That gives them a month inside. I can get them out doors in feb


 Will try them but they do make your ass hurt so i had to stop eating them


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I
> 
> Will try them but they do make your ass hurt so i had to stop eating them


shit i love it when it burns on the way in and out thats the best kind specialy when you swet it the best


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 25, 2014)

gave my fam some like 15 million scoville stuff that had a spoon the size of graphite pencil tip, literally were supposed to use like one mL in a whole pot of chili. This beast of a man among men, and good blood relative, took a glob the size of a grape and without listening to me, gulped it all down. He burnt it all…lips, his stomach and throat, never mind ass!! Couldn't even sleep ! hahaha shoulda listened to your boy! hahahahahahaaa


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 25, 2014)

Bwahahaha I love it. I have eaten Bhut Jolokia (ghost pepper) sauce in a burrito twice in my life. I fucking LOVE spicy. and I love the burn but this ghost pepper was OUT OF THIS WORLD. I couldn't imagine some 15 million scoville stuff. :O

My eyes and nose were literally streaming during eating it. Had to use many napkins. And the burn was unlike no other. I'll tell ya I've never had a hotsauce burn my butthole so badly on the way out either. I did it once just because. I then did it a second time to prove something to myself. Never again though ahahaha.

I would love to add some into a pot of chili though just to give it some punch. I need to get ahold of some seeds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2014)

U wanna try 357 platinium sauce....wooohooo


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bwahahaha I love it. I have eaten Bhut Jolokia (ghost pepper) sauce in a burrito twice in my life. I fucking LOVE spicy. and I love the burn but this ghost pepper was OUT OF THIS WORLD. I couldn't imagine some 15 million scoville stuff. :O
> 
> My eyes and nose were literally streaming during eating it. Had to use many napkins. And the burn was unlike no other. I'll tell ya I've never had a hotsauce burn my butthole so badly on the way out either. I did it once just because. I then did it a second time to prove something to myself. Never again though ahahaha.
> 
> I would love to add some into a pot of chili though just to give it some punch. I need to get ahold of some seeds.


AH hahahahahahahahahaha couldn't stop laughing here hahahaha. way to give her a second shot hahahaha


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

BELL male is giving me a bunch of late season seeds!



BELL = Scott's OG #1 x LoveChild (Mulanje x Ace of Spades) and Jilly Bean hyroot cut.

I am still not sure whether the hyroot Jilly Bean cut is pure Jilly Bean or a Jillanje (Mulanje x Jilly Bean) cross I gave him at the LA Cup. Stem rub sure smelled like Mulanje!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> BELL male is giving me a bunch of late season seeds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just did some seeding and have a few more days at it mo. I might can even work some late session plants in my yard next year


----------



## Sativied (Nov 27, 2014)

Few seeds from pre-flowers, will post some pics of more soon.

 
F3 of Chunk x Cannalope Haze.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

Looking good satived


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Few seeds from pre-flowers, will post some pics of more soon.
> 
> View attachment 3302131
> F3 of Chunk x Cannalope Haze.


Those puppies almost look FURRY!! F*'in' Beautiful!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2014)

Those are some sexy seeds!

What are all of the parents of those strains?


----------



## Sativied (Nov 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Those are some sexy seeds!
> 
> What are all of the parents of those strains?


Thanks Mo, the parents of those particular F3 seeds are P6-F2-22 aka the Swan (female) x P6-F2-M2 (male)

P6-F2 generation is a result of P#6 female x P#x (unnumbered male same gen)

P#6 and P#x are both from the P F1

"P" is cross between a Chunk and Cannalope Haze 

"_A_ chunk" because I'm not certain of its lineage, seeds I received, a result of crossing a chunk with "unknown". That chunk is possibly pineapple chunk, although imo it's more like pine woody than pineapple so it remains uncertain.

Cannalope Haze is from DNA genetics, and according to them is Mexican Sativa x O Haze, but according to others (especially at icmag) is a C99 cross.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks!

The seeds definitely have a nice landrace sativa look to them along with the skunk stripes and such!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

I was asked to make this so i figured i would show ya'll. This is what i have that i made that is not personal stock. Iwill get a full list and put it up.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like a great list doc. . Very nice. You all put me to shame w the seed stock you have! Need to start collecting for a rainy day.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2014)

I love the ?? crosses


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2014)

They are honest. :0)

I have a few "???" clones going....and I lost a few breeds recently,
with all the crowding, so those mystery clones are suddenly important.
They will be grown out to see if they are something lost.

I am collecting the Golden Crack beans as I smoke the buds:


Golden Tiger: 
It's a straight hybrid derived from the 'killer' Malawi mother 
and a selected Meo Thai male.

Take care,

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I love the ?? crosses


I know what the males i was working with so i can pretty much tell you what they are, they came from stray pollen. I will have some this time to. I hit a light over the screen with the paint brush getting to the back to dust the 2010 dog kush with hb fem pollen


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

New vials arrived!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Goldy (Dec 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> New vials arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just from ebay etc? They look peerfect!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> New vials arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha i need one or two of those my self. It i would like that better then the baggies i have been using.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> New vials arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)

United Laboratory Plastics

http://www.unitedlabplastics.com/product/clickseal-microcentrifuge-tubes/

UP2063 1.7 ml volume, 5-color (Yellow, Violet, Green, Blue, Red – one bag per color), Qty 500

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2014)

dam the -45 degree cry ovenic freezer is also dope that they sell also keep seeds for ever..250$also great for blasting and seperating fats and lipeds freeze the oil and buckner funnel, i dont do it anymore but if it gets legal, but just saying


----------



## Goldy (Dec 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> United Laboratory Plastics
> 
> http://www.unitedlabplastics.com/product/clickseal-microcentrifuge-tubes/
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo, I'll be getting me some of them!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 4, 2014)

thump easy said:


> dam the -45 degree cry ovenic freezer is also dope that they sell also keep seeds for ever..View attachment 3306564250$also great for blasting and seperating fats and lipeds freeze the oil and buckner funnel, i dont do it anymore but if it gets legal, but just saying


You had me ready to Buy Now!! The alarm for that freezer is $250. The cheapest cryofreezer they have is $2500...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)

Darn! I was in line right behind you. 

I am looking for a nice GCMS or HPLC system for starting a testing lab. There are some nice HP systems out there for about 5K.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2014)

SmokeAL0t said:


> You had me ready to Buy Now!! The alarm for that freezer is $250. The cheapest cryofreezer they have is $2500...


lolz realy fuck i must have been realy baked i gota read shit sometimes i just skim the words.. my bad.. i seen some for 750 or 950 was the cheapest but fuck i was about to get one too up until right now.. lolz 4 minutes later i edit this dam your right nitrogen freezers are realy expensive i thought if you freeze below -45 well never mine.. my bad..


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 8, 2014)

Found a few random beans last night while trimming. I did my first pollen chuck. I painted some pollen onto 1 plant in the garden. I guess it wasn't the brightest idea to put it closest to the fan when it made it's way back into the flower room. 

Can't wait to collect the beans I intentionally made.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 8, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Found a few random beans last night while trimming. I did my first pollen chuck. I painted some pollen onto 1 plant in the garden. I guess it wasn't the brightest idea to put it closest to the fan when it made it's way back into the flower room.
> 
> Can't wait to collect the beans I intentionally made.
> View attachment 3309549


Beautiful beans nonetheless. Many commercial souvenirs aren't that nice.


----------



## MegaBud (Dec 8, 2014)

GlueBerry Diesel
GG#4 x Sour Strawberry Diesel


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2014)

So many cool phenotypes of seeds! Some are pure tan, some are a mix, and some are striped!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 9, 2014)

Found some more surprise beans while trimming tonight. 

Guessing these plants caught stray pollen from the Romulan Diesel I tried to f2. Either that or I had a major nanner problem around 3 weeks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2014)

Goodies for the weekend


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2014)

Alligator! HB!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a few seeds ready also:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks like I need to upgrade my packaging


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 17, 2014)

Loving the vibe off these BOG Sour Bubble (bx3):






They're SUPER-sized monsters:





The picture is next to a small - average sized bean. I've only seen fatter beans, not longer.







Onto the next on my wishlist....


----------



## Positivity (Dec 18, 2014)

Some outdoor guppy aquaponic blue dream x peyote purple seeds and bud up top. The dreams big pods made big seeds..

Threw a few peyote x peyote at the bottom. You cant see the size difference much, about half the size. The peyote mom wasnt the best so I'm more excited about the blue dream cross.


----------



## Noinch (Dec 19, 2014)

A few random seeds my friend gave me for my birthday today


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2014)

Those look amazing dude! Very nice friend


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes mon great present! Your friend potentially gave you pounds.


----------



## dream2003 (Dec 20, 2014)

emerald triangle OG critical X father plant calli conn Girl Scout cookies so ( Critical OG Cookies) Reg seeds


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2014)

More to come, got some ordered beans on the way.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2014)

Frost Dankness! How does it smell?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2014)

Delicious like blueberries or something sweet. I'm terrible at pinpointing the smells haha. Just wanted to show that spot where I harvested the seed from. Thought it was cool.


----------



## 808newb (Dec 24, 2014)

Just got my Herbies order and do you notice anything off on the tropical mix?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2014)

An extra seed. Nice!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2014)

Soon to be in the stash
2010 dog kush seeded with fem blue moonshine


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2014)

I put extra seeds in all of the time!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I put extra seeds in all of the time!


Yea i heard about your stash


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Swamp Wrecked #7 x Blue Moonshine FEM


----------



## 808newb (Dec 31, 2014)

Alright getting a head start for the upcoming season. Sorry got too excited and already popped the Malawi before I could take a pic...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

I hope your kill pop. I got 0 for 10 on a wos breeders pack of them


----------



## Mohican (Dec 31, 2014)

You want killer African genetics you gotta get Malberry seeds!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Og Lerry x Blue Moonshine


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2015)

nice photo....exceedingly clear


----------



## 808newb (Jan 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You want killer African genetics you gotta get Malberry seeds!


Idk, so far I haven't read anything good about Malberry. Couldn't find anything recent on them, but still looking. What's there best strain in your opinion?


New Year's babies...

Ace's fem Malawi 
 

WoS Colombian Gold
 

Ace's Tropical Mix
 

WoS Killiminjaro
Verdict is still out...

 

If the Kill don't germ I'm going to wait till I get some GA3 before I do anymore of them. They're darker than my 30 year old seeds I found. Their kill stock must be really old Dr. D.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yea i really wanted to grow them. I have some nice new sativas to play with


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> View attachment 3324182


Diamond in the rough ! Nice


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2015)

LaCon x Chocolate Rain


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2015)

Anything involving LA Con is going to be interesting.

It looks like my Training Day might not banana....

Thanks for sharing,

JD


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 3, 2015)

BOB.Bitchen That sounds like a killer cross.I grew the LA Con a few years ago and smoked someCR a while back,I'd love to try that cross.I'd call it " ChocaCon" lol.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Og Lerry x Blue Moonshine
> View attachment 3323324


NIIIIICE!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 5, 2015)

Scott's OG BX - Mrs Scott's OG:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Jan 8, 2015)

Liberty Haze X Cheese Candy


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

LA Confidential x Bell (Scott's OG #1 x LoveChild (Mulanje x Ace of Spades) and Jilly Bean hyroot):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2015)

Hemp Seed


----------



## 808newb (Jan 9, 2015)

Liberty Haze X Dark Devil Auto
 
I wonder how many, if any, will be autos


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

@808newb - thanks for posting - let us know whether they are autos - very cool!

@DST - I loved your hemp seed pics on the 600 - it isn't displaying here. Do you add water and microwave the package?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

I think you can get shelled or unshelled mo


----------



## freemandrake (Jan 9, 2015)

My seed bank, all bag seed... Mainly sativa dom, but get the occasional indica.
Had too much trouble with online seed banks and my area.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

Lots of good variety!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2015)

I just copy and pasted form the 6, here's a fresh upload Mo.

I just love how they are basically the same as mj seeds.
I think you can use them however you want. IT's not a special pack they are in so I guess whatever you want to do with them you remove from the package. It was in a bio veg store I saw them. The peeled ones I assume people just eat em like sun flower seeds. I think ye olde hemp powder is also quite popular. (looks like kief).


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 10, 2015)

Hempseed is a superfood. WE should all be eating it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

I think I will pick some up at Mothers:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Mo,I believe I got some of your Scotts x Jesus.The end product is dank.I'd like to try other Scotts crosses.If it is your work,damn fine job bro!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2015)

Just curious, but are you guys actually growing out any of the crosses you got bagged up for sale? Just seems like a lot of grows would have had to taken place in order to test all the stuff I've seen in the last ten pages or so.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

Sweet! I have a few new seeds that came from some Scott's OG girls. I can't wait to see what they do!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

Testers are running this gear from Hawaii to NY. Soon some of the trop farmers will be running this season's crosses. All of the parents are dank and have strong genes. Many of the strays in my garden are seeds that were dropped by the moms. The sativa babies are struggling and the kushes are thriving. I have culled over 20 males that were ho-hum. The two males that remain are very sweet smelling and they have rugged structures.

Most of the plants are in the shade for half of the day soaking wet. There have been hints of PM at the tips and then it is gone. It is very exciting to see these plants adapt to the local weather conditions.

My next round will be BX ing the crosses to try and get the parents to come through. I would love to have a JTR male covered in frost!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

@Mohican 

Seed pic. Of your Jurple that I grew from your seeds and back crossed..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> Hey Mo,I believe I got some of your Scotts x Jesus.The end product is dank.I'd like to try other Scotts crosses.If it is your work,damn fine job bro!



And for that trade of Mo's Scott's x Jesus I got a F1 Blue Power that turned out to be a female. She is so fine.. I flipped her on Dec. 31 (after taking clones) she is already showing some nice buds forming.. I will be posting pics in the 600 club..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> @Mohican
> 
> Seed pic. Of your Jurple that I grew from your seeds and back crossed..
> 
> View attachment 3329749


You see your bubba jurple top of the page?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Purple Bubba Kush x Jurple

@Mohican


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You see your bubba jurple top of the page?


The one you posted??


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Malawi - mozambique x Blue Dream..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yea


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Blue dream x mulanje love child back crossed..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mulanje #2 x Jilly bean back crossed.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

There was a lot of cannasex going on this summer in my garden


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> There was a lot of cannasex going on this summer in my garden


I was playing with balls today 
What a minute


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was playing with balls today
> What a minute


TMI Doc.

Sorry guess I started it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 12, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> And for that trade of Mo's Scott's x Jesus I got a F1 Blue Power that turned out to be a female. She is so fine.. I flipped her on Dec. 31 (after taking clones) she is already showing some nice buds forming.. I will be posting pics in the 600 club..


Please post pics of that Blue Power lady. Got some F2s but I know the F1 generation was rare. Gonna be doing some breeding with the ones I got. Just don't know what I wanna cross it with. Have so many fire genetics.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2015)

Fireballs #2 x Blue Moonshine


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

Those look awesome Bob!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 17, 2015)

Seedsman Sugar Haze and PeakseedsBC Kush x NL


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

This represents about £1800 of my £3500 seed collection. Most I've grown out at some stage, about a third are on my 'to do' list, but that keeps growing! I see so many genetics that I want a peice of every day, but affording them is the problem.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

@Ishrahnai - nice collection! Please post some pics of the seeds when you open the packs.

@D_Urbmon - beautiful picture of some amazing seeds D!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Ishrahnai - nice collection! Please post some pics of the seeds when you open the packs.
> 
> @D_Urbmon - beautiful picture of some amazing seeds D!


There's soooo many man, when I'm back home later I'll pop them all open and give you the tour.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2015)

That is a very nice TGA run there.

I will have to try their Marionberry and Ripped Bubba...do not have those yet. :0)

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome! When I started this thread I had to break out all of my seeds and take pictures. It took me forever!

I need to add my new crosses up here.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

Javadog said:


> That is a very nice TGA run there.
> 
> I will have to try their Marionberry and Ripped Bubba...do not have those yet. :0)
> 
> JD


Yeah thanks, I would like about half his catalogue if I could. I'm gonna get emerald triangle blackberry og and elemental seeds honey bananas next. I just can't help myself!!!!!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Awesome! When I started this thread I had to break out all of my seeds and take pictures. It took me forever!
> 
> I need to add my new crosses up here.


I played at breeding for a while when I lived in London but won't go back to it until I buy a place eventually and then I'll build my dream lab. 
About to build a scrog box so I can grow again, had a break since I moved. Renting sucks.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

My Dreamlab:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2015)

Good God, with a name like Honey Bananas....who could resist.

:0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> I played at breeding for a while when I lived in London but won't go back to it until I buy a place eventually and then I'll build my dream lab.
> About to build a scrog box so I can grow again, had a break since I moved. Renting sucks.


Living the dream


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Living the dream
> View attachment 3333470 View attachment 3333472 View attachment 3333473 View attachment 3333475 View attachment 3333476


Man, respect due for the set up and collection. Love those pics, I envy you indeed.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> Yeah thanks, I would like about half his catalogue if I could. I'm gonna get emerald triangle blackberry og and elemental seeds honey bananas next. I just can't help myself!!!!!


 I popped 1 honey bananas and 1 gummy bears and they came thru the soil a couple days ago.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

Chopped the LA Con x BELL:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

Bubbashine said:


>


Solid stash you have there


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Solid stash you have there


Thanks I also have some Killing Fields F4, Des*Tar Bx, Caramel Cough, Soliloqueen & Pineapple Diesel on the way!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

LA Con #4








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 27, 2015)

REVOLUTIONARY new germination method!

haha I'm ashamed. I'm a dirty disgusting slob. This should have never happened. I did a spin of ice hash 1 week ago. I never threw out my work material that night! And somehow it sat there for a week without me remembering. So I go to throw it out today and look what I found. There's about 10 of em in there. I'm tempted to try growing them just for laughs. Pulled em out and put em in a damp cloth for the time being.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2015)

Hahaha - My hash trash pile always has sprouts!


----------



## 808newb (Feb 1, 2015)

Put a couple of S1 beans I just harvested from my fem Liberty Haze in a paper towel yesterday morning and when I checked this morning I couldn't believe my eyes. The taproot was right at almost an inch long while the other show no signs of anything.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2015)

Finally got some of @Dr.D81 's seeds and a bit of frosty goodness:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Finally got some of @Dr.D81 's seeds and a bit of frosty goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the BP#7 are s1 beans from it throwing balls. Great grease flavor though so i keep them


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2015)

@Dr.D81 - Thanks for the reminder. Any other background info on the collection?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2015)

mmm.. seeds..
Gdamn some awesome collections


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Dr.D81 - Thanks for the reminder. Any other background info on the collection?


BD x CC should be GuuuhREASY!
BD (mother) was one of the biggest sugar producers I've ever seen.
Some of the sisters to your mother:






I can't believe I can't find the full body shot of the actual mother to those beans.... but... do have some closeups and dried shots:






















Just found another cool shot of a lower limb from the mother... all the limbs were insane, like this one:





mmmmmm sugar... 

Never got an exact count, but guess between 3-4k beans from her.

Garden partners let it go too long - but here she is just before chop:






And the father:





He was an absolute stud, quite a bit taller than you might first think:





Chopped him way before he had the chance to fill out but think he could be an amazing father?

Untested but have high hopes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cool so the chocolate chunk is were the hight came from. They are tall plants SAL
Smell of chocolate and tobacco in veg.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually, both parents were BEASTS. The Choc Chunk was barely taller but you could tell he was going to be a heavy flowerer, too.

I haven't tried these yet - this particular cross. I was hoping the chocolate would come through. Very eager to hear a smoke report/quality, etc... Fingers crossed for something special.

EDIT: he was topped and approximately 5' tall @ 4 months old when he got chopped.
The untopped Sleeskunk male was equally as/more impressive at 6'. They both stunk to high heaven, but the Choc Chunk boy seemed special to me. I would've bet the farm he was a she. I don't typically guess wrong. Can't say enough about the high hopes of this cross. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Actually, both parents were BEASTS. The Choc Chunk was barely taller but you could tell he was going to be a heavy flowerer, too.
> 
> I haven't tried these yet - this particular cross. I was hoping the chocolate would come through. Very eager to hear a smoke report/quality, etc... Fingers crossed for something special.


I was trying buddy but as you know i have been put on hold for a month. I have passed them around so they sould be getting popped this spring.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was trying buddy but as you know i have been put on hold for a month. I have passed them around so they sould be getting popped this spring.


I've been seein' 'em here and there. Good things will surely come.

That's what it's all about... sharin with the community.
You're good people, Doc.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn! So many awesome genetics to try! That is a killer male. Reminds me of LoveChild (Mulanje x Ace of Spades). He would have been 20 feet tall if he had been left to his own devices.



His boy is looking nice:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Actually, both parents were BEASTS. The Choc Chunk was barely taller but you could tell he was going to be a heavy flowerer, too.


It is cool to see the parents. I have begun to pop beans. 

They are popping better than my TGAs right now....they are 0/3
but I will give them another few days-week before I give up hope.

JD


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 4, 2015)

Javadog said:


> It is cool to see the parents. I have begun to pop beans.
> 
> They are popping better than my TGAs right now....they are 0/3
> but I will give them another few days-week before I give up hope.
> ...


I LOVE knowing the true lineage of gear. Seeing the actual mom/pop.....there's nothing like it. Moving forward, I'll always record this documentation. It all started due to a fear of forgetting things in the future. Learn from mistakes, ya know?

Anxious to see how your ladies turn out. The Grandmother was reversed and hit to herself as well as three others. You're now two generations into regular parents so there should be a slightly higher rater of ladies than usual but STUD boys can still be found. I'm really anticipating some MONSTERS in y'all's gardens before too long.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

Wait until you see what I have in store for this summer! It will have you seeing red


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2015)

Had a nice long chat with BOG at the LA Cup. I gave him some 3BAR seeds and he gave me these:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2015)

That is really cool Mo.

Bog's work was the most desired when I first arrived at ICMag.

This was years ago now, and his Sour Dub/Bub/Bog was the rage.
I really just missed getting those seeds at that time. 

His Sour Dub is one of the breeds I feel I missed the most.

JD


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 13, 2015)

Great pickup! I've been wanting to get my hands on some BOG strains for a while. Those fast flower times are very appealing to the hash maker in me, but I wonder how developed the trichomes really are at those dates. I'd be slightly worried they aren't fully mature and have a fatter waxy membrane then I'd prefer.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2015)

Everybody said I needed to go to the Exoticgenetix booth and get some seeds. I ended up talking to the breeder for a good long time and shared some seeds.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Had a nice long chat with BOG at the LA Cup. I gave him some 3BAR seeds and he gave me these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... Im super jealous now. Bog's gear is down right good. Im glad my sour bubble gave some selfies back to me. seriously big fat done nugs before 7 weeks... and super stoney. 

pretty seeds too.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 13, 2015)

HSO Blue Dream (auto) x Fire Cookies dust:





if you look closely, you can see quite a few beans in the pic...

The full body shot @ 3 wks:






and again @ 5 wks:






Top at 3 wks:





and again at 5wks:


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Look at all of that sugar!!!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Here are the seeds from the REBAR x Triangle. I call it 3BAR:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here are some Midnight Nectar seeds (Afghani x Durga Mata II) I made this last grow- 100% germination on a test -run


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice! Good Afghani seeds in my experience are more plain beige than striped. I also see this in the good OG strains.

Here is today's pic.

Bell (Scott's x LoveChild) BX #3:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Just a few tropical seeds for y'all to see..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Can't recall if I ever posted Bubba Jurple seeds or not so...


----------



## 808newb (Feb 20, 2015)

Here's my fem Dark Devil Auto full of beans from my fem Liberty Haze


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 20, 2015)

808newb said:


> Here's my fem Dark Devil Auto full of beans from my fem Liberty Haze


Nice looking - but odd. That's usually a VERY black/purple looking lady. All that I have seen have almost ZERO green on them. Maybe a lucky find/better pheno than I've seen.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2015)

Here is a nice looking HR BX male:




Here are some more seeds.

LA Con x Bell BX (Scott's OG x LoveChild (Mulanje x AOS)) - I am calling it "Miss LA"

Miss LA #2







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 20, 2015)

Such nice beans Mo, Go ahead and overgrow !


----------



## 808newb (Feb 21, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Nice looking - but odd. That's usually a VERY black/purple looking lady. All that I have seen have almost ZERO green on them. Maybe a lucky find/better pheno than I've seen.


My other DD was really red and purple. This one just had purple budz but u can't tell from the fluorescent lighting. 
 
All the pistils turn a bright orange when finished. Smoke is pretty decent but yield sucks as i only get about a half oz of each one. When it was drying the smell reminded me of the mosquito spray the city uses in there fogging trucks...they drive around slowly in the middle of summer spraying this stuff, but that was in FL


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2015)

She's beautiful @808newb !

Here are the Miss L.A. #4 seeds:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2015)

Bell BX #1







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Rebar x Triangle flowers with a few seeds:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 808newb (Feb 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Rebar x Triangle flowers with a few seeds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few lol...looks like one of my bombs this last go around. 
 
It's ok if it's intentional.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Rebar x Triangle flowers with a few seeds:
> Cheers,
> Mo


Looks like that Black Domina mama that pulled almost 4,000 beans for me this summer. 2 elbows of weight with 1.98 being beans... (lol - wasn't quite that bad but you know what I mean)


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

808newb said:


> My other DD was really red and purple. This one just had purple budz but u can't tell from the fluorescent lighting.
> View attachment 3356408
> All the pistils turn a bright orange when finished. Smoke is pretty decent but yield sucks as i only get about a half oz of each one. When it was drying the smell reminded me of the mosquito spray the city uses in there fogging trucks...they drive around slowly in the middle of summer spraying this stuff, but that was in FL


Still not like I'm saying. I should have gotten a picture. She was stunted because dumbshit garden partners letting her bake in 100° + temps in a small planter pot.... but she was BLACK from head to toe..... stem, leafs, etc etc....
Looking back (especially after seeing yours) I wish I'd never donated the bean to the dumbasses. She was probably a special find but at the time, I thought they would all be like that. Had several more that were the same color as the purple in your pic but the black I'm referencing was the darkest purple I've ever seen on a plant.

Thanks for sharing - I could ramble about beans/greens for hours.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

Did it look like this?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Did it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% like that. The others might have been slightly lighter... but yes. That's the dark I'm rambling about. 
=]
Should have known you'd have something like I was describing. I could probably describe any plant in the world and you'd be like, "Hold on a second and I'll take a picture of one just like it...." (lol @ you and varieties. Impressive).


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2015)

True that! :0)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

Hahaha! I am working on it. This year I will try and grow some red haired lasses and lads.

I also want to cross a super frosty girl like Cookies or Alien with LoveChild. A ten foot cookie monster would be nice!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

3Bar crop #2



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Did you take this with the digital microscope?? 
I need to get one of those.. it shows the seeds so much better then digi cam or camera photo..






Mohican said:


> 3Bar crop #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

Looking great guys!
Was gifted a few seeds just a minute ago. Have wanted to try this one forever well since 01 anyway


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

Is sage the strain?

@FLkeys1 - yes it was taken with the microscope. Best present ever!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Is sage the strain?
> 
> @FLkeys1 - yes it was taken with the microscope. Best present ever!


Yea it is three sage beans


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2015)

purple voodoo f2


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow! 
What does that smell like?
Good smoke?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 1, 2015)

my girl says it smells like lillacs but I think it smells like fruit loops me and her are never on the same page she doesn't smoke cigs so I would trust her and the smoke is all right not the best and not the worst


----------



## numberfour (Mar 1, 2015)

Great thread 

Heres my breeders boutique selection, will follow up another day with other seeds in my collection

    

Deepblue x livers Blue Pit Deepblue x Engineers Dream


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

I saw these on BigK and quickly got a cup and the scissors. I collected about 20 and only dropped 2! It was so sticky!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> purple voodoo f2View attachment 3361863 View attachment 3361865


Looks awesome bro. Hate to hear it wasn't super potent for you. Does anybody know why purple strains aren't that potent? Is it cus they breed for more ornamental look and not potency or what. Just come across so many purple strains that don't get you high but very pretty looks tho


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

Genetics - purple is somehow tied to potency. I hear the purple fireballs is pretty good. I can't wait to try it


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Genetics - purple is somehow tied to potency. I hear the purple fireballs is pretty good. I can't wait to try it


Yea I've seen those but you have to realize there's some great crosses in the Fireballs already and it's a great one itself even the ones that don't turn purple. My Platinum Delights has some purple from the GSC side and it fire but not a true purple. Not like what bigworm posted. I find when I get bud all purple like that potency really lacks and sometimes flavorless too


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I've seen those but you have to realize there's some great crosses in the Fireballs already and it's a great one itself even the ones that don't turn purple. My Platinum Delights has some purple from the GSC side and it fire but not a true purple. Not like what bigworm posted. I find when I get bud all purple like that potency really lacks and sometimes flavorless too


Honeybee was made for purp/taste/and added power...the pheno I had,and ran for 2 yrs was strong...like full body buzy strong...

I think of potent as,few good hits,to a half a j....and you feel like it's time to set it down..
It was not that,but if you smoke to much of it,it becomes very body strong...

@giggles26 what you think about honeybee?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

Sour Cherry has some killer purps. I am not sure about the potency though.

Subcool at TGA stopped selling purple strains because of the low potency.

The black vietnamese strain is potent and probably has some nice color.

This Jilly Bean was a popular medicine:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Honeybee was made for purp/taste/and added power...the pheno I had,and ran for 2 yrs was strong...like full body buzy strong...
> 
> I think of potent as,few good hits,to a half a j....and you feel like it's time to set it down..
> It was not that,but if you smoke to much of it,it becomes very body strong...
> ...


Glad I have these to fall on def will love going through these fareal.


----------



## 808newb (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's my last batch of Dark Devil Auto x Liberty Haze all fem beans. Odd shaped remind me of a tortoise shell or an old German army helmet with the exaggerated rim.
  
I can't remember what those DD beans looked like, but the LH looked like regular beans to me


----------



## Javadog (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree on the purple thing....the purples that I have grown
have been the weaker of my harvests.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

Just finished picking through a caterpillar damaged flower I clipped off of BigK. Soooo grape smelling! Grape Diesel.

Now I need to come up with a name for BigK crossed with Triangle - Big3?


----------



## 808newb (Mar 1, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> 100% like that. The others might have been slightly lighter... but yes. That's the dark I'm rambling about.
> =]
> Should have known you'd have something like I was describing. I could probably describe any plant in the world and you'd be like, "Hold on a second and I'll take a picture of one just like it...." (lol @ you and varieties. Impressive).


Tea it probably was a rare find. My first out of the three was like u said "lighter" than Mo's, second one just had purple buds but green leaves, and the third I gifted to a buddy. I'll have to go see what his looks like if he hasn't killed it yet...lol I have quite a few seeds to burn through


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Just finished picking through a caterpillar damaged flower I clipped off of BigK. Soooo grape smelling! Grape Diesel.
> 
> Now I need to come up with a name for BigK crossed with Triangle - Big3?


I'm usually good at names but can't get that Grape Diesel outta my head. Big Trinity - Super Delta.... ?
=]
I digress, it's too early.


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> View attachment 3362996 View attachment 3362997 View attachment 3362998 View attachment 3363000 View attachment 3363001


Nice beans you got there bro. Def should have something good come from them. I'm testing the SFVOG x Longbottom Leaf now. Just planted seeds yesterday so long way to go. Hopefully get to see some of these from you. Peace


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Nice beans you got there bro. Def should have something good come from them. I'm testing the SFVOG x Longbottom Leaf now. Just planted seeds yesterday so long way to go. Hopefully get to see some of these from you. Peace


I just got those mota beans two days ago i had the choice between the sfv and the deadhead cross i got the dead head. Are you doing a journal on the sfv x lbl. i couldn't choose so i just closed my eyes and grabbed one lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I just got those mota beans two days ago i had the choice between the sfv and the deadhead cross i got the dead head. Are you doing a journal on the sfv x lbl. i couldn't choose so i just closed my eyes and grabbed one lol


Haha lol I feel you bro those will have some similarities. Yes I am doing a journal but it will have other strains in it too. Here he link 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-lil-bit-of-everything.862370/


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

I think I posted this back at the start of this thread:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 420Dust (Mar 2, 2015)

An AK 48 photo (Nirvana) crossed with a Cream of the Crop Cash Crop Auto......What should I expect? Could get a little crazy!!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome pic @420Dust !

I love the color of those beans


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2015)

Ive heard the tahoe is pretty awesome mo. Did you grow it already?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 2, 2015)

You were one away from the special pack of Snowland.
=]
Nice gear.



zchopper420 said:


> View attachment 3362996 View attachment 3362997 View attachment 3362998 View attachment 3363000 View attachment 3363001


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

Can not wait to dig into these....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Can not wait to dig into these....
> View attachment 3363249


That green ribbon is some straight fire!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 3, 2015)

Long Bottom Leaf....heh heh heh...I love that.

How about "Kangle" Mo?

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

I have not grown the Tahoe yet. Or the testers they gave me.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2015)

Seen this thread while I was fiddling with my Camera.  perfect timing, I had forgotten about it.
Stubborn Orange Kush
  
HA OG x 88g13hp testers. (I impressed myself with this picture lol usually I can't hold the damn thing steady this close)


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 5, 2015)

@Mr.Head nice!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

3BAR (Rebar x Triangle) seeds:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2015)

I was shooting for a hundred or two seeds back when I made this cross, Sin city's buddha's dream male x three different delicious seed's critical sensi stars. I just currently started eight of the nearly 900 or so I got.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Those seeds are huge!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2015)

As Damon Wayans once said, "I likes 'em big."


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Those seeds are huge!


The buddha's dream seeds that the male came from had large seeds as well, actually a little bigger than these ones. The eight beans of the above that I just germinated did need help cracking their thick shell once they popped up out of the rock wool. Next time I pop a few I will have to use the sandpaper tube method to help score beans.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Hindu Kush back in the 80s had pea sized black seeds the shape of little coconuts!

Check this out! A frosty male!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

That was a calyx at the top of that male! Look what was in it:



WHAAAT!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

Got done cleaning out the shake and hollow seeds from the REBAR x Triangle mom.

Here is the main batch of 3BAR seeds:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2015)

The male selfed? Nice Bag-o-Seeds!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like it! Now I don't know whether I want any of those seeds from that male.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks like it! Now I don't know whether I want any of those seeds from that male.


I don't no when but I will give them a go. There are a few in that bottle.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2015)

Those are the primo 3BAR seeds from the Triangle dad. None of them are from the hermi male.


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2015)

Now how in the hell I'm I too choose what to pop?
 
3Bars sounds so good....


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks like it! Now I don't know whether I want any of those seeds from that male.


very interesting! pretty cool. wonder if theyld be femmed or what.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2015)

Pop them all!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Pop them all!


I was curious, is that a seed in your profile picture or a hash ball or something else? Sorry just been curious because it looks to round to be a seed.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2015)

Mulanje Gold Hash ball!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

First round of BigK x Triangle (3K) seeds:








Second round just finished tonight:






The Black Sour Bubble male has calyxes too!



WHAT!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2015)

Now that's how too do it....


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 22, 2015)

Very nice MO! 



genuity said:


> Now how in the hell I'm I too choose what to pop?
> View attachment 3371848
> 3Bars sounds so good....


So jelly


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 23, 2015)

So this is what happens when you buy a $20 bag around my way lol. 

To be fair I had a half zip of the same stuff and only found 3 seeds, I just got a really bad bud in this bag lol. 
I think it's Hindu Kush X Whoknowswhat


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2015)

How's the smoke?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How's the smoke?


It's OK. I prefer more OG's then the hashy flavoured kush's but it's a nice indica smoke. The buds had some nice purple hues to them, however they were trimmed horribly. Don't know if it was a mechanical trimmer or not but whoever grew this didn't like using their trim for hash or something 

Cleaned about 15 jars with iso and got a nice little glob of oil been throwing a bit of that on the bowls to give em a bit of *umph*.


----------



## dream2003 (Mar 24, 2015)

Heh heh forgot about this thread went thru it in mid DEC. Seen MO in my thread and a lil light went off and now just remembered MO's hash ball, just finished up with the thread frekin Kool and a big "SHOUT OUT" to everyone and there gear.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2015)

@dream2003 - Glad you made it back! Got any cool seed pics to post? What is the coolest or weirdest canna seed you have ever seen?

I agree - thanks for all of the amazing seed pics all!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dream2003 (Mar 25, 2015)

@Mohican nothing cool or weird yet but a lot of coolest seeds on here.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Finished cleaning the Triangle/Maku seeds out of the FOUR bush:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 31, 2015)

Karma's newest Headbanger batch:


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

What is headbanger? Sounds scary


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 31, 2015)

Basically, it's a Headband-type plant.





Description:


> Headbanger is a Sour Diesel OG Kush hybrid, extreme smelly sour lime OG. The Headbanger is Karma’s remake of a Headband-type hybrid. The Sour Diesel IBL mom delivers extremely sour offspring that are less diesel and more sour. The well proven Biker Kush V2.0 male gives it more body and made the bud structure more tight resulting in very impressive yields.


Details:


> *Genetics:* Sour Diesel IBL x Biker Kush V2.0
> 
> *Type:* Mostly Sativa
> 
> ...





Mohican said:


> What is headbanger? Sounds scary


----------



## elkamino (Mar 31, 2015)

Can these count as seed pix? 

Sin City Frozen Tangerines


----------



## Javadog (Mar 31, 2015)

Lovely shots of seed-lings. :0)


----------



## elkamino (Apr 2, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Lovely shots of seed-lings. :0)


Thanks! Almost killed em all via starvation but they've greened up and are doing great now...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jillanje x Jurple.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2015)

Oooooh - look at how dark they are!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

I know I didn't get pics of the first couple hundred when I got here but how about 
3 purple monkey balls
 
10 Cindy Snacks


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

Finally!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

...And I finally got around to cleaning out the seeds from the Fireballs BBQ version crossed with a Paki Punch male. It's a little number we like to call SOLAR 








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

@elkamino - Those are some of the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen! 

They look just like palm trees!

What kind of camera are you using?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## elkamino (Apr 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @elkamino - Those are some of the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen!
> 
> They look just like palm trees!
> 
> ...


@Mohican

Ah shucks thanks dude! 

Canon 7D with 80-200 4.0L and cheap off-camera flash. $29 extension tubes provide the macro.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice! Thats the best one Canon makes isn't it? Any reason you didn't go with the Nikon? I am not judging, I am just in the market and I am wondering whether I should make the switch to Nikon.

What kind of extension tubes? Like an X2?


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice! Thats the best one Canon makes isn't it? Any reason you didn't go with the Nikon? I am not judging, I am just in the market and I am wondering whether I should make the switch to Nikon.
> 
> What kind of extension tubes? Like an X2?


@Mohican

Go with Nikon? LOL. I've been a Canon guy since 1992! Well had a few years using Nikon pool gear shooting sports for newspapers mid-90s. For pros its a Ford/Chevy argument but really I believe its just about using the gear you know... "Its a poor workman who blames his tools" right?

Anyway the 7D is FAR from the "Best" Canon camera- its a ~$1000 body, listed as their 7th-from-top -o-line and discontinued now but a real workhorse- I've owned 4 of em because they're lighter and smaller than the pricier bodies but still have great guts, and that's been important for me over the years.

For the record, Canon's top of the line is a 1D-X, it runs $6000.

Extension tubes I use are found here:
http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Canon-Extension-Extreme-Close-Ups/dp/B003Y60DZO


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow! Four of them! You must be a pro. 

I am a Canon guy too. I still love my old 20D.

In the analog days I remember Nikon being the best. Was it just the glass that was better?

As for the tubes - that is amazing! Just adding those tubes allows you to get macros with a long lens? I thought I would need a $800 macro lens and a X2 adapter to get good macros with my Canon!

My little POS Samsung WB150F is what I use mostly in the garden. I don't feel bad if it gets water splashed on it or if it gets a little sticky from my resin fingers.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

Where do you get your bodies? B&H?


----------



## elkamino (Apr 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Wow! Four of them! You must be a pro.
> 
> I am a Canon guy too. I still love my old 20D.
> 
> ...


Yes I believe that Back In The Day Nikon glass was better than just about anyone's, except perhaps some German glass (Leica, etc.). But then early '90s Canon's AF system came on the scene like gangbusters, and they really improved their glass too, and for a sports photographer Canon was the way to go. Really though either works fine and its more about knowing the camera system you're using than which is "best." So unless you've another compelling reason to switch I'd just stick with Canon. Maybe upgrade to the new 7D Mark II if you want to spend the $$$, or just go with the latest Rebel. Rebels are the cheapest Canon bodies but they work perfectly well with all the accessories- lenses, flashes etc. Great sensor, inexpensive, and compatible with all the high-end Canon gear... unless you've a real reason to spend more, DON'T! But if you're still using the 20D you'll be amazed at the tech developments in the past decade!

Far as the tubes, yep, they're all you need... well that and a whole lotta patience as they're quite challenging to use.

I have purchased from B&H but I prefer West Coast suppliers when possible and mostly buy from Camera World of Oregon. Prices are identical but they don't have assholes in customer service and never try to upsell!

If you're interested in more info re: extension tubes, I'm having a parallel discussion in the Frostiest Buds thread, here:

http://rollitup.org/t/whos-got-the-fostiest-buds-lets-see-how-frosty-a-bud-can-really-get.330370/page-404


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 28, 2015)

Some chem soda cookies testers that I germed a while ago, and the 5 bagseed I popped to test germ.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Where do you get your bodies? B&H?


Please tell me that B&H is Burke and Hare...they sold Bodies in Edinburgh for a good while, until they were caught and hung, lol. soz, couldn't resist.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2015)

Been wanting to post to this thread for a while. Great idea and glad it's still 
going strong. 

Some Super Silver Haze fems and crosses.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2015)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting 

Very unique striping and seed body color.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3408471


What you got there?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2015)

New bean came today
Left. Durban poison x Neville's Haze
Right. Double Haze


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> What you got there?


That one is a little Yoga Flame F1 She's the slowest one out of the soil but she took the neatest picture  

Here's the other one infront of some Synergy from bodhi


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 1, 2015)

Ghostrider V2.0:





picture from our "Packaging Party" during the Denver HTCC.... 

Lots of "work" with great friends and unlimited flower.






(even though they used fake flower for this, I enjoyed the concept...... never found out where this sign went?)


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 16, 2015)

Next time I will just use pollen on a few branches.. Bubba Jurple BX seeds..

Weight them .9 oz wow almost 1oz of seeds


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful! I love it when I get plain gray ones


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 23, 2015)

Juicyfruit x skywalker


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

love to play with my usb microscope.

the cracked bean ...holy grail og

the other two are gage green ....grape stomper og


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 24, 2015)

I want a usb micro scope.. Is the above seed really that white?


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 26, 2015)

Jurple x plush Berry


----------



## professor KIND (May 26, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I want a usb micro scope.. Is the above seed really that white?


no its the way i took the usb micro image combined with the cheap scope, my non pro use of it, and more. i could do better 

its just few bucks on an auction site.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2015)




----------



## farmasensist (May 30, 2015)

has anyone else found more than one seed in a single calyx? i was trimming my boss's sister that got pollenated by a
hasberry and found three seeds in one, then two seeds in another. i wonder if they will be identical twins.


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2015)

I had a bunch of them in one of my crosses. I am wondering the same thing!


----------



## Silky T (May 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here is the original Malawi Gold freebie Attitude seed that produced almost 20 lb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky they tell you what the freebie is. Nirvana didn't give me that luxury!


----------



## Silky T (May 30, 2015)

farmasensist said:


> has anyone else found more than one seed in a single calyx? i was trimming my boss's sister that got pollenated by a
> hasberry and found three seeds in one, then two seeds in another. i wonder if they will be identical twins.


Gnarly!


----------



## Silky T (May 30, 2015)

Don't you ever wonder how seeds got their names? Some of them I can understand, others, well... Mine are already in soil.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 1, 2015)

green crack hybrid x purple kush (cataract kush x plushberry)


----------



## Sativied (Jun 1, 2015)

Exclusive limited edition original Sativied seed with logo.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 3, 2015)

Seeds after 12 hours of soak... floating:


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2015)

The logo is the leopard spots? Once they have tails, how do you plant them?


----------



## 420Dust (Jun 4, 2015)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3431759
> Exclusive limited edition original Sativied seed with logo.


Wild looking!!


----------



## 808newb (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's ya some leopard spots. Colombian Gold hit by my purple haze.


Was lucky when I ordered a couple pick-n-mix kali mist and purple haze (2 regs of each) and got a boy and girl from each


----------



## Sativied (Jun 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The logo is the leopard spots? Once they have tails, how do you plant them?


It's an "S". And I plant them like any seed, in soil when I grow in soil, in rockwool cubes when I grow in hydro. No special treatment. For soil I use mini pots so I can fit a lot in my T8 preveg cabinet.

This is 13 days later, had 30 of these in mini pots under 54watt T8:

After 17 days, 20 best in larger pots, now under mh 400w on 12/12.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2015)

OK - I see the S! 

I meant how do you handle them and do you position them in any special orientation?


----------



## Sativied (Jun 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I meant how do you handle them and do you position them in any special orientation?


I push them down first so they sink (which they all do once popped and pushed under water), then poor most of the water out of the thermocup they were in. The last bit of water I poor out together with the seeds into a small bowl or glass or on a tissue. After that I just pick them one by one, sometimes scoop a few one a teaspoon first, and then plant them. 

I obviously try to grab them by the end opposite of the tap root so they usually end up root down. I don't bother changing it if it ends up differently. I do try to avoid the side that popped open first from point upwards. They usually all pop the soil and drop the shell in 24-48hours after that either way. Which in total doesn't make it faster then planting them directly but does help to get them all to pop the same day. Not in a rush but with short veg time a few days difference skews making comparisons and selections later on.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 5, 2015)

"with short veg time a few days difference skews making comparisons and selections later on"

True. Your attention to detail shows results.

...and I needed be told to look for the S...ugh....but I saw it finally.

:0)

Happy Friday Seeders!

JD


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

Maku Dirt #1 x Maku, Jaki (Chocolate Chips):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2015)

A discussion about seed phenotype got me thinking to do this for fun.

From left to right

PeakseedsBC Sweet Skunk, Seedsman Sugar Haze, PeakseedsBC Kush x NL, Sannies Killing Fields F4 and some beans I made on the right.



and just for fun. lil homies.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

Awesome lesson Professor D!

This is exactly the purpose of this thread. Education about the variety of seed appearance and size variation.

Bravo!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Mojo! I knew you'd like it and this is the first place I thought of to share.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

I have wanted to create a presentation like that. It really shows the variety.

I took a hundred pictures of seeds in the bag last night. I want to take them out and get some nice pics like yours.

Thank you for contributing such a beautiful presentation of seed diversity!

Here is the Maku Tall (smelled like cherry diesel) crossed with the Maku male and the Jaki male:





Sorry about the crappy bag pictures. At least I covered my atrocious handwriting with a label 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2015)

Cheers man. As the collection grows hopefully I can find even more diversity and take an updated picture. Those were the strains with very uniform and obviously different beans which I could confidently place beside eachother without fear of mixing them up.  

My collection is pretty small so I'd imagine you guys with the massive collections out there could take similar shots.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 13, 2015)

Eating my cereal this morning thought this would make a good post for this thread. This stubborn little guy didn't want to lose it's shell.

I eat half a cup of hulled hemp seeds in my breakfast every day, usually in a fruit smoothie. It truly is one of the planets super foods. It's said to be the most digestible source of protein on the planet. It is also balanced with the perfect ratio of essential fatty acids required by humans and offers a multitude of vitamins and minerals and is high in iron which is great for vegetarians and vegans. It's very inexpensive also when purchased in bulk.


it is thought by anthropologists that humans first discovered the psychoactive properties of cannabis from picking through the flowers to access the seeds and eating the seeds with their resin coated fingers.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Now that is a healthy well-rounded breakfast!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2015)

Popping some seeds
Romulan ( old stock original Romulan Joe beans)

Crystal Prime


Lemon Shine


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Jurple x Big Bud AKA Jurple XXL
Came out very dark....


----------



## Sativied (Jun 26, 2015)

CH = Cannalope Haze


----------



## elkamino (Jun 30, 2015)

_Jack The Ripper_ 
_The Void _(TGA) ...2 seeds at top
 
Seeded _The Void_
 

All seeded with a Sin City _Frozen Tangerines_ male


----------



## elkamino (Jun 30, 2015)

Day-of-harvest _Frotan Void_ seeds, half-way through the "shake-the-pan-to-separate-from-the-chaff process"...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally got some pictures of all of my spring crop crosses!

Here is the first one:

Fore! (Four (LA Con x Jillanje) x Triangle, Marion Berry, and Maku)



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

Seed picture of the day!

Tiara (Maku Thick x Maku, Jaki):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Seed picture of the day! 

Birthday Party (Animal Cookies clone from Sacramento BBQ x Pakistani Punch from Big Bear):



Cheers,
Mo
*
*


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Harvested the last of Jurple x Big Bud Aka Jurple XXL


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2015)

I almost forgot! 

*SEED PICTURE OF THE DAY!*

Mork (Maku Short (Jillanje BX) x Maku, Jaki (Jilly x Paki)):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

*SEED PICTURE OF THE DAY!*

Goodyear Blimp (GYB) = LA Confidential (Worm Bin) x Black Sour Bubble Hermi



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

Procrastinating changing the oil on a hot day.

Here is another seed picture.

Mindy (Maku (Jillanje BX) Tall x Maku, Jaki (Jilly x Paki)):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

Hell, one more!

*TACO = (MAKU *(Jillanje (Mulanje x Jilly) BX) *Dirt #2* *X* *MAKU* (Jillanje (Mulanje x Jilly))*,* *JAKI* (Jilly x Paki)*)*




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Jul 13, 2015)

I try to load a few seed pics I just took and it keeps rotating them 90 degrees or upside down, what gives ? Do the have to be a specific size or something? Thanks!


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok so here is the seed I purchased for my fall 2015 grow. I just ordered from Canadian Seed Bank. I apologize in advanced for the pictures as I am not the most tech savvy, nor is my equipment. 

image 1 - kings kush, super skunk, big bud - http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=713deg&s=8#.VaSLo_lGQxQ
image 2 - Kings Kush - light grey/yellow tinge with light tiger/brindle stripes - http://i58.tinypic.com/jb70w5.jpg
image 3 - Super Skunk - Dark med/smaller size seed - http://i58.tinypic.com/65z5mu.jpg
image 4 - Big Bud - these guys are definitely fatties - http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zcinpj&s=8


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

Copy the IMG for forums code and paste it right in here:








I use a desk lamp, flashlight, or even my phone light to illuminate my seeds when I am photographing them.

I would love to see your seeds in much more detail!

I am heading up to Woodland Hills today. I may stop in at Buds and Roses while I am up there.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 14, 2015)

a few tips for anyone trying to take photos. I use a 6 year old handhelp pink point and shoot so it's entirely possible to get good pictures with lesser cameras that you might otherwise think you couldn't.

First set your picture quality to the highest setting where it will store the least amount of pictures on your SD card. Now turn the iso down all the way. With low iso a tripod and extra lighting become absolutely necessary. It's that easy! Cheers


And if you want to take it a step further you can put a white sheet or paper in front of your light source to diffuse it and soften the light(this will remove the shiny white light reflections from the surface of your photo subject in this case the seeds). 3 lamps from 3 sides if you want to remove shadows.



I'd love to get me one of these or even build a DIY one. Could take the most killer bud and seed shots.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

Great info!

A light table would be awesome too!


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a sick collection of over 50 strains, I'm going to try and get a better camera


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

*SEED PICTURE OF THE DAY!*


*WAVE* = *SourTsunamiQ* *X* *Tall Maku Male*



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sativied (Jul 16, 2015)

Just popping some plants for tests and ended up with this decent pic of some floating seeds. Not the best photo but shows nicely how the root grows. As you can see the seeds crack open on the side but the root grows in the direction the pointy tip points to. I usually plant them when they just cracked, more like the one in the center, but as the others show the roots even correct its path after curving along the side of the seed (like a question mark).


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2015)

*SEED PICTURE OF THE DAY!*

Juke (Jurple (JillyBean Purple x Jilly Bean) x Paki, Jaki (Jilly x Paki)):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2015)

Another 

Solar (Fireballs x Pakistani Punch):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## elkamino (Jul 17, 2015)

JTR x Frozen Tangerines


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 18, 2015)

killer photo elkamino!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

*SEED PICTURE OF THE DAY!*

Mr. Reed (Mystery)



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey family what's going on is this a seed war lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 19, 2015)

Planning on stretching the table to 12 feet by 4 feet I guess y'all can picture the rest


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

*SEED PICTURE OF THE DAY!*

*Takki (Maku Dirt Tiny x Jaki)*
*



Cheers,
Mo*


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2015)

Damn Mo!
you pull seeds daily ?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

These are from a month or two ago. I just got around to taking pictures.

April:



May:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sativied (Jul 20, 2015)

Was just harvesting some seeds (Late Night red candy / bubblegum pheno) and they came out really nice. Really happy with how the king cheetah stripes turned out. These are not selected just the first 12 I harvested.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

Beautiful seed pictures!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Damn Mo!
> you pull seeds daily ?





Mohican said:


> Beautiful seed pictures!



Youve been over there. He is totally addicted to making seeds... LOL! The FB shake yielded about 9 of those solar seeds mo.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

*SEED PICTURE OF THE DAY!*

Akki (AK47 x Paki):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2015)

I do enjoy this thread... keep em coming Mo  & everyone.


----------



## elkamino (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh yeah baby....that goo looks so delicious


----------



## taGyo (Jul 22, 2015)

I think you have a problem @Mohican


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 22, 2015)

damn Mo you have the biggest collection of seeds I've ever seen


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

@taGyo - I *KNOW* I have a problem!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

@elkamino - that is a smile inducing picture right there


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

@bluesdad - I need to stop making seeds and just grow some of these out!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

*SEED PICTURE OF THE DAY!*

3K (Big K x Triangle)



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 22, 2015)

I'd love to see your whole collection in a single pic. Mo. You probably have enough to start eating em. 


best source of protein on the planet, I eat a half cup a day.  covers my iron and efa's also 100% plant based diet here. the herb makes it so much easier.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't have a space big enough or a ladder high enough to take that pic!


----------



## elkamino (Jul 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I don't have a space big enough or a ladder high enough to take that pic!


Well Mo if that's true we'd still like to see a backed-off view of what you got, how you store/organize all those beans(!), whatever. From here it appears you've quite a project going on, although all we get are 1" x 1" views of it! Lol.

And, if you're willing, what do you do with em all?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

I dry them for over a month on the plant then another month in an open bag. Then I seal the bags and store them in a cool dark cupboard.

Eventually they will be packaged and labeled. There are over 50 bags now.

This is the back of my first label:




Here is a batch of testers I handed out at the Sacramento after-harvest BBQ:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 23, 2015)

quick question for anyone that can answer

Which parent has more influence in the offspring? The mother or father? or is it completely random depending on the individuals?


Just trying to plan my next round of germination and my next pollen chuck. which strain to use for father? 


also  Serious Seeds Kali Mist


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2015)

Blue MoonShine x ( Fireballs x BMS )


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @taGyo - I *KNOW* I have a problem!!!


Why are seeds so addictive? Its hard for me to figure out why?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 23, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Why are seeds so addictive? Its hard for me to figure out why?


As a kid it was hockey cards and now its seed packs.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

Through time you can learn which traits the different sexes of specific strains will be stronger in, or perhaps have recessive traits in. But I wouldn't say one sex is stronger than the other.


D_Urbmon said:


> quick question for anyone that can answer
> 
> Which parent has more influence in the offspring? The mother or father? or is it completely random depending on the individuals?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sativied (Jul 24, 2015)

Will need some more practice with the macro tubes (can't change aperture for some reason) to make good trich shots but starting to see the potential.

Just some seeds from a plant I just removed and won't be using...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

7-25, You must be on the other side of the world


----------



## Sativied (Jul 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> 7-25, You must be on the other side of the world


I'm from the future


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

*SEED PICTURES OF THE DAY!*

3Bar (Rebar (Blue Dream x Jillanje) x Triangle)






Deja (Four Reveg x Jaki)




Wonton (9LB Hammer x Locomotion, Paki)

*
*
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

Awesome! What are the winning lottery numbers?


----------



## ovo (Jul 26, 2015)

GDP F2


----------



## Sativied (Jul 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Awesome! What are the winning lottery numbers?


Sorry, can't share such timeline disturbing info. Butterfly effect and all that. 

 
The Late Night seeds are of a typical size.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

Seeds are so much fun!!!

The Cherry Pie x Paki beans are much bigger and rounder than any others I have grown so far!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

*Seed Picture of the Day!*

Trestles (TsunamiQ x Locomotion):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2015)

*Seed Picture of the Day!*

DC (Bent x Triangle, Marion Berry):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

AC / DC x Mr. X


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

*Seed Picture of the Day!*

BBQ (MK Ultra BBQ x TGA Marion Berry):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Yekke (Jul 30, 2015)

Trainwreck seeded with Golden Diesel pollen


----------



## Yekke (Jul 30, 2015)

Skywalker OG x Golden Diesel seeds


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks @Yekke ! Those are some amazing pictures of beautiful seeds!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

*Last Seed Picture of the Day!*

Mako (Maku Dirt #1 x Maku #1, #2, Jaki):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Yekke (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you for the resize 

Nice marble pattern on these Mako seeds!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 31, 2015)

not sure if I ever posted this one.

hulled cannabis seeds. my savior.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *Last Seed Picture of the Day!*
> 
> Mako (Maku Dirt #1 x Maku #1, #2, Jaki):
> 
> ...


those look like turtles


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

They grow to look like this:



Here is an enhanced picture where you can really see the stem colors:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They grow to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful! I'm always fascinated by how cannabis are like humans. Comes in all shapes and sizes and colors.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

That is exactly how I feel about seeds! I wish the seed companies would post pictures of the seeds and seeded flowers. It would provide a better understanding of which seed traits are associated with which strains.

This is one of my favorite seed pics:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

This was a fun cola of seeds too:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> not sure if I ever posted this one.
> 
> hulled cannabis seeds. my savior.
> 
> View attachment 3470227


Love those on my yogurt and in with my cereals. Add a different texture.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 1, 2015)

Mo you have your seed game down tight! Look at that wow looks like every single calyx has a seed! May I ask your secrets? Last time I made seeds I dusted those flowers and ended up with not nearly as many seeds as I had thought I would. I'd love to know your secret.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

I let them grow together outside. Males will produce pollen for months.








Filling a plastic trash bag with a male and then covering a cola and shaking it for a day also works well and keeps the pollination targeted.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 2, 2015)

Right on Mo! Do you keep the male in there throughout the whole flower period right up to harvest??


I can't help but wonder if this enhances the female cannabis flowers somehow. I'm thinking on a Secret Life of Plants type of level here.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I wish the seed companies would post pictures of the seeds and seeded flowers. It would provide a better understanding of which seed traits are associated with which strains.


Not really. It would roughly be linked to maybe 5% of the total genes (a 10th of the chromosomes minus the part that allows crossover). Just as sativa leaves doesn't mean sativa dominant.

Some CHxCH seeds I created over 18 months ago, popping some again figured I take a pic while they are out of the bag. Heads up, it's a huge pic:


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

I do think the plants are happier to have a natural lifecycle. The one female revegged and she is getting big:



She is the bush between the wall and the light pole. I had to trim off the old growth because it was too dense. I left one main branch, which has grown to become this plant larger than the original.

I dried the removed branches in the sun and collected more seeds from it:








I placed this tray beneath the screen to catch the falling seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

I know what the math says. However, I prefer to see with my own eyes what is being expressed by the genes. There are such amazing nuances even within a stabilized line.

Beautiful picture!







Look at all of that genetic variation!

I am sub-sorting all of my seed batches by appearance so I can determine whether the seed phenos actually foretell the plant phenos.

I was tossing green and white seeds because I was told they weren't viable. I ended up with a ton of seedlings!

Trash pile:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 2, 2015)

Mo,you're killing it bro.I saw that you have strain called Wonton.I always wanted to try out 9lb.Hammer .


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Haha - yes, it is a play on One Ton!

The seeds came from these two tiny 9 LB clones I got from @hyroot 



SO there are not many seeds from this but at least I captured some genetics from both strains.

I can't wait to try them out from seed.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2015)

Honeybee f2 on the left & f1 on the right.

Wish I had better pics


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice! What is the leaf shape? Fat afghan, thin sativa, star kush?


----------



## Yekke (Aug 3, 2015)

D, You want to wait for around day 15 of flowering for pollination. Earlier pollination will drastically reduce your seeds yield.
Indoor it means you want to put your male around 5 days after your females into 12-12.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Yekke. I think I waited till around day 24 to pollinate. Maybe too late?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks Yekke. I think I waited till around day 24 to pollinate. Maybe too late?


I pollenate day 21-25 you are fine


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2015)

The stigmas (hairs) are each connected to an ovum which can produce a seed. I like to pollinate when there are a maximum number of stigmas showing. Usually in this stage of flowering:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice! What is the leaf shape? Fat afghan, thin sativa, star kush?


Fat kush/thin afghan......


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 4, 2015)

Some 707 Truthband x Snowdawg2 seeds. These are the ones I have collected so far.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice! Very uniform in appearance and color.


----------



## Yekke (Aug 4, 2015)

Afghan Delight x Golden Diesel seeds


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 4, 2015)

Fuck yea beautiful pic!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2015)

Blue Moonshine x ( Fireballs x BMS )


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Blue Moonshine x ( Fireballs x BMS )View attachment 3473652



Looking super


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome pic and seeds Bob!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2015)

Those are both nice piles of beans!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 7, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Blue Moonshine x ( Fireballs x BMS )View attachment 3473652


Hell yea glad you could make use of the pollen and clone buddy. Nice looking seeds man


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 7, 2015)

Here is a shot of @bigworm6969 cross he made called super qrazy, along with 4 white widow fems by nirvana and 1 white widow fem from sensi.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey Mo I just wanted to say I used your picture last night to help educate my mom. She was asking about seeded bud and what is the difference and whatnot and she was curious how my dab rig worked. I told her it was like new age hotknives. 


And she totally got high from whiffing some vapor coming off my nail after a dab because I was explaining how it's just vaporizing essential oils(aromatherapy) and no combustion. She used to toke back in her day in the 60's and 70's but not anymore. That acupulco gold.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

It is still good for her! My mom is the same way.


----------



## Yekke (Aug 14, 2015)

Somango crossed with Golden Diesel


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful picture Yekke!

Great example of how some resin can go a long time and never change from clear/cloudy.


----------



## Yekke (Aug 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful picture Yekke!
> 
> Great example of how some resin can go a long time and never change from clear/cloudy.


It is far more red than I'm usually getting.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2015)

Finally got the seed harvest from the early flowering girls finished:




Cherry Pie, Ghost, and Bubba crossed with Paki punch. Maku Thick Reveg crossed with Jaki.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Yekke (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacks cleaner #2 x Golden Diesel seed about to pop out
Most beautiful seed lot I got so far.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2015)

Beautiful Yekke!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Purple Urkle


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

PSBC C99


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2015)

Outstanding! Look at those unique markings and the round shape!


----------



## Yekke (Aug 22, 2015)

Jacks Cleaner #2 x Golden Diesel F3 seeds:
 


And the seedbatch:


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 22, 2015)

will male pollen stay in a room for ever??


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

Might do. But it won't be viable forever.....


----------



## Yekke (Aug 23, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> will male pollen stay in a room for ever??


Should stay for 2-3 years. You can immobilize pollen by spraying water and you can kill it with soap and hot water.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 23, 2015)

I thought water deactivated pollen all on it's own. Is this incorrect?


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

Old pollen will pollinate a plant. But you get an awful lot of crap undeveloped seeds from it.


----------



## Yekke (Aug 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I thought water deactivated pollen all on it's own. Is this incorrect?


It is incorrect. Pollen can swim in water but it doesn't spread by air movement any more.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 23, 2015)

just wondering when i wanna pollen chuck guess ill have to get pollen from outside plant then! thanks guys


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh man I just could not resist pulling this off the net and sharing with y'all. Professor P just posted it on his instagram page @dynastygenetics


pure seed porn. I've never seen a shot this amazing. Pistil still attached to the seed.


----------



## elkamino (Aug 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Oh man I just could not resist pulling this off the net and sharing with y'all. Professor P just posted it on his instagram page @dynastygenetics
> 
> 
> pure seed porn. I've never seen a shot this amazing. Pistil still attached to the seed.
> View attachment 3485688


Incredible pic thanks for sharing! 

I've almost no experience at all with making cannabis seeds but I'm surprised to see such a mature seed covered in such a high percentage of clear aka "immature" trich heads. Right? I've assumed that the seeds I've produced weren't ready til the plant was further along. 

Maybe he just pollinates earlier?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 24, 2015)

Good question I'm not too sure to be honest. It never occurred to be but it seems like a healthy mix of amber/cloudy/clear to me. or perhaps they harvested solely based on the ripeness of the seeds?


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

If you have a mature clone that veg's with early pre flower's, they can also be pollinated and you can actually have mature seeds before you even start flowering.


----------



## Yekke (Aug 25, 2015)

And it could also just be early pollination


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have used the same female and harvested two different strains from her. First was Jurple x big bud and after those were ready to remove I hit the same female with Mulanje pollen, just waiting for those to start developing..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Panama Red.. One happy camper to have these.. Now let's find a male to cross with the Purple Haze and the Mulanje cross


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow, super cool thread. I just checked it out for the first time. Lots of great seed pictures. Thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

Finally! Hahah - JK - How is the tropical garden progressing? My girl just moved to Paia Town.

I bet you have some cool seeds you could share pics of here. I have four more crosses I need to photograph and post.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2015)

some new guy that works on a 502 grow with me brought a bag that was 10years old with bud and i found some seeds! i wish i could post them they are like weird and nothing like the seeds today. some are big and some are dark!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Finally! Hahah - JK - How is the tropical garden progressing? My girl just moved to Paia Town.
> 
> I bet you have some cool seeds you could share pics of here. I have four more crosses I need to photograph and post.
> 
> ...


The garden is going good for the most part considering I'm always a day or three behind in my schedule of stuff to get done there, ha ha.

Good move on your daughter's part IMO. Kihei is cool, but I'd take Paia over there any day. My wife and I lived in Paia after we got married and it was good fun for a young couple. Lots of restaurants, live music at Charley's, cafes, three good surf spots within minutes, etc. I bet she'll dig it.

And I was just harvesting some seeds day before yesterday and still have a decent amount to get. I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow night; I turned into a pumpkin tonight already.

Way to keep up the good work braddah


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 30, 2015)

10yr plus seeds!











Chem Soda Cookies and free pack of White Fuel


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Finally! Hahah - JK - How is the tropical garden progressing? My girl just moved to Paia Town.
> 
> I bet you have some cool seeds you could share pics of here. I have four more crosses I need to photograph and post.
> 
> ...


She may run in to Willie Nelson there in Paia, he has a home there and owns a restaurant there named Charlie's


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2015)

We ate at Charlie's. I met his son if he is the owner!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Was applying BT to the buds on Bubba Jurple and found this one lone seed.. Took a pic of each side.. Have no idea who the father is .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> We ate at Charlie's. I met his son if he is the owner!


Well I read it on the internet so it must be true 

I guess he just likes hanging out there and has done some concerts at the place..


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Was applying BT to the buds on Bubba Jurple and found this one lone seed.. Took a pic of each side.. Have no idea who the father is .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491779 View attachment 3491780


Looks a bit like a python head


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2015)

North Garden:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2015)

The pheno hunt begins, PPP x Blueberry F2's. Just dropped 5 of these into a water cup. Looking for the mother traits, small leaf/sat-dom pheno, fire, gold coloured buds, nice production (59g dry from a 2gal pot) and a minty flavour which I have no idea where it came from...



Cheers


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3493759 View attachment 3493760


Looks like different seeds or I may just be high


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Looks like different seeds or I may just be high



#1 & #2 tigers milk....hit by the same dad


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3493804
> #1 & #2 tigers milk....hit by the same dad


Damn !
Those are nice ...


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3493804
> #1 & #2 tigers milk....hit by the same dad


Gotcha! ! Nice looking smoke


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3493759 View attachment 3493760


Yes please


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yes please


indeed!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

Soon baby soon


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2015)

Amazing work guys! 

This is the first batch in a couple years where I am not making seeds!

Animal Cookies:




Jillanje BX:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry @Mohican for the super slow reply. Anyway, here's some different seeds I harvested recently. I ended up harvesting more after I took the pics too.

Harlequinn BX f2's from mom #1
 
Harlequin BX f2's from mom #2.
 
Some Mango x (Jamaican x Goji OG)
 
Some Jamaican x Goji OG F2's
 
These ones I didn't harvest, they're some Mickey Kush F2's from Dyna Ryda
 
And some bought seed too:

Bodhi's Synergy
 
Prayer Tower (sat) by Bodhi
 
Dream Beaver by Bodhi
 

I had some (Sky Walker OG x Pipeline) x (Jamaican x Goji OG), Kali Mist x (Jamaican x Goji OG) and Harlequinn BX f2's x (Jamaican x Goji OG) too, but I couldn't find the pics. I can take some pics of those ones next time I open my seed jar.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

Those prayer tower seeds look interesting!

Thanks for posting - there are no deadlines here - take as long as you like 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

Mo's plushberry X love Jill


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 6, 2015)

Seeeed porn. oh those Dream Beaver beans look really nice, oh oh oh, I think I just came.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2015)

OMG @genuity ! They are gorgeous!!!


Pre 98 Bubba x Paki Punch = Bucky



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

Some from the Nibiru gangbang girl. Not far off of harvesting the Sfv Og i seeded


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful Doc!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 7, 2015)

I've had to put my growing on hold for the past couple or few months.... I don't even know how long it's been. It's killing me.



Bout to bust out the seed collection and start photoing all of it out of pure boredom. It's like going through the hockey cards as a kid.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 7, 2015)

Here's a fun double seed from an Og x Sour Bubble cross I made. 
Both sprouts were boys.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 7, 2015)

I wonder if that will give twins?


----------



## elkamino (Oct 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've had to put my growing on hold for the past couple or few months.... I don't even know how long it's been. It's killing me.
> 
> 
> Bout to bust out the seed collection and start photoing all of it out of pure boredom. It's like going through the hockey cards as a kid.


Dang I'm in same boat, just moved from a house to an apartment and I don't think I should grow in this space. We don't share HVAC with other units but still. I still have 1 keeper cut but I'm just keeping it banzai houseplant style, and might let it go.

Guess I'll get to work on some seed pix in the next few weeks too, I've no Mohican library lol but still plenty to add...


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wonder if that will give twins?


It did. Both were boys.


----------



## Bubbashine (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi, I'm kind of new to rollitup.... I hope it's OK for me to post pics.... Love this thread some amazing images and genetics! I'll get some pics up later of my seed collection!







Some cheese






Little baby Lotus Larry


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2015)

Welcome @Bubbashine ! 

Nice collection


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Bubbashine (Oct 13, 2015)

Some more seeds!

PDxBM
Goji OG x GDP x Blue Magoo BX2 Mace Genetics.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2015)

for souvenir use only! Wow man your stocked to the teeth i'm jealous!


----------



## Bubbashine (Oct 13, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> for souvenir use only! Wow man your stocked to the teeth i'm jealous!


I buy seeds as and when I see them on deal... got hooked up with lots from The Vault seed, also won 3 seed competitions on FB. I've got 33 seeds planted now Sensi Star x Dragon's Blood F3, Bruce Banner, Banana Milk, Mothers Milk, Lotus Larry & Platinum delights... just harvested some LSD & Tangie!


----------



## Bubbashine (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 13, 2015)

Much Love <3


Mojos OG x Love Jill.


Rebar x Triangle



Jesus OG x Love Jill



Mulanje Gold x Jillybean (Bx) - Particularly excited about these



Jesus OG #3 x Jillanje


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2015)

rebar and triangle! verynice! I'd have to admit id like to pop some of those. lmao that name is very very right up my alley!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 13, 2015)

And here's some from my very first pollen chuck.

Delta 9 Labs Dawg Brains x Next Generation Romulan Diesel - I won a 5 pack of these Dawg Brains and only got 1 female. These 2 strains were probably the largest yielders from anything I've ever grown.




PeakseedsBC Skunk Berry x Next Generation Romulan Diesel - These came out super dark. It's not the pic. 

PeakseedsBC Northern Lights x Next Generation Romulan Diesel 


Romulan Diesel F2


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2015)

ROMULAN is my fave strain.......seriously. Only time ive ever seen darker beans was in high school, light green brick from somewhere south of vermont round abouts 1989ish, imho the black beans ive seen were superior smoke and def hightest!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 13, 2015)

and here's something quite a bit different. 

I have good reason to believe this is the hemp strain Zolotonosha. An extremely low THC varietal from Ukraine. Under 0.2% thc. These were out of my Manitoba's Harvest food seed and Bubbleman has told the story on hash church many times about how him and his friends acquired this strain to meet Canada's standards to be the first (modern)hemp farmers in Canada in the 80's or 90's. These little guys missed the hulling process so every time I see an intact seed I pull it out and set it aside just because.

Eat hemp seeds every day. over 20 amino acids, all 9 essential amino acids and the perfect ratio of omega 3-6-9 required for humans. Nature's superfood. If only they produced B12.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2015)

Great chunk of posts people!

Those Northern Light x Romulan seeds look awesome!

I still have not seen any black Hindu Kush seeds posted. I had a chance to get some from a farmer in India but it was through an auction site and I wasn't ready to put myself out there like that.

Now I have so many beans I don't know what to do.

That Jesus x Jilly should be an interesting cross. Can't wait to see what happens!

Hopefully I will be back to pheno hunting soon.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

Heres a few shots of the collection thusfar. Update to follow and will get close ups of each strain. All the pictures I have been taking I need a camera..... Camera recommends anyone?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres a few shots of the collection thusfar. Update to follow and will get close ups of each strain. All the pictures I have been taking I need a camera..... Camera recommends anyone?
> 
> View attachment 3521026 View attachment 3521028 View attachment 3521029


Heres some Greenman Organics
Copper Rhino, Black Rhino, Deepchunk IBL, Moonrocker, Shoji OG, Sourkaberry


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

Forgot 1


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 16, 2015)

Here are some seeds I didn't intend to make. I was being lazy about pulling a bubba kush male, and let it go a little too long. I was trying to carefully remove it when I hit my elbow on the corner of the tent and saw a yellow puff cloud shoot from my plant. I am now the proud owner of some white lotus x bubba, blue lime pie x bubba, and critical skunk x bubba. I think that is most of the white lotus seeds, I probably have more of the blue lime pie crosses, but I need to finish trimming the plant. I am not sure how many critical skunk hybrids there will be, but I did see some seeds in it when I chopped it yesterday.


----------



## noysy (Oct 17, 2015)

75 odd seeds arrived, home safe & sound.

-now too get busy!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Open them up and show us the seeds!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Here is a micro pic of the Mystery Blue:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Oct 20, 2015)

Guard dawg f3 from redeyed genetics

Abusive og x tre star dawg


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

Chau Doc, Cambodian border Mekong Delta Vietnam


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

It absolutely blows my mind when I think about how you can put a few drops of water on these tiny little dried pod thingies and it can magically slowly morph into a giant tree. MIND BLASTING!

not even high right now hahahah.




life.......


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2015)

Plushberry X lovejill 
 
Soon to be in bigger pot.

Black dynamite baby's in the making


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> It absolutely blows my mind when I think about how you can put a few drops of water on these tiny little dried pod thingies and it can magically slowly morph into a giant tree. MIND BLASTING!
> 
> not even high right now hahahah.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2015)

How does a stem rub on the Plushberry smell?

She seems to have loved the crossing. That is a beautiful leaf structure and strong stems.


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How does a stem rub on the Plushberry smell?
> 
> She seems to have loved the crossing. That is a beautiful leaf structure and strong stems.


Very strong stems,stem up is spicy..


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2015)

Loved the Black Dynamite film, was super cool


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2015)

Flower smelling today was a bust - a cold has my schnoz incapacitated!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2015)

Me too Mo....it sux (well, wish I could suck, would help a little bit)


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2015)

Claritin and Halls cough drops 

I skipped the Claritin yesterday and I swear I produced a gallon of snot out my nose!


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2015)

I just need to get shot of my son, lol...bloody day care and the dreaded green nose slime seems to morph into something new every week!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 24, 2015)

gotta eat them seeds mang. one of the most nutritious foods on the planet. immuno booster!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 25, 2015)

Elephant Stomper x Bubba Widow


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> From StardustSailor - https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/629388-grow-project-sun_burns-every-summer-14.html#post8844593


WoW... So how many lifetimes will it take to grow all those out ?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

You should see the plant @stardustsailor grew! Structure was so pure!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

Finally took pictures of the seeds I harvested end of July.






Pre98 Bubba x Pakistani Punch:




Ghost Train Haze x Pakistani Punch:




Cherry Pie x Pakistani Punch:




Maku Thick x Jaki:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 25, 2015)

That Ghost Train Haze x Paki Punch sounds like it might be a great combo!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Oct 30, 2015)

SinMint Cookies F3


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 30, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> SinMint Cookies F3


omgosh the things i would do for a few of these lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome seeds BP!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres a few shots of the collection thusfar. Update to follow and will get close ups of each strain. All the pictures I have been taking I need a camera..... Camera recommends anyone?
> 
> View attachment 3521026 View attachment 3521028 View attachment 3521029


Up to date collection with a few of packets opened. More to follow when better camera acquired  


710 Genetics: AK-107, Cheese
Auto Seeds: Auto Pounder with Cheese, Auto Chemdog
Blimburn Seeds: Orka
Bodhi Seeds: Synergy, Buddhas Hand
Cali Connection Seeds: Jupiter OG, Louis VIII OG
CH9 Seeds: Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai
Connoisseur Genetics: Rainbow Jones, Cheese and Chong
Dinafem: OG Kush Auto, Blue Widow, White Widow, White Widow Auto
G13 Labs: Chocolate Heaven
Gage Green Genetics: Irie OG, Aloha Grape Stomper, Mindscape, Good Ideas
Greenman Organics: Moonrocker F2, Black Malawi, Black Rhino, Copper Rhino, Deep Chunk IBL, Shoji OG
HSO: Bubba Kush, Purple Trainwreck, Green Crack, Blue Dream, 707 Headband
Karma Genetics: 24k White Gold, Wheres My Bike, White Snake, Karma OG, Headbanger, AG13 x Biker, White TangHaze Outerspace
Mandala Seeds: Kalichakra
Medicann Seeds: Blue Mountain Durban, Mazarri Grape
Mr Nice: NL5 x Skunk
Nirvana Seeds: Wonder Woman
Norstar Genetics: Bubba Fresh, Sugar Kiss
Rare Dankness: Flo OG, Scotts OG, Ghost of Lee Roy
Reserva Privada: Tangie
Sincity Seeds: Sinfully Sour
TGA: Chernobyl, Dr Who, Conspiracy Kush, Quantum Kush, Sonic Screwdriver
Top Tao Seeds: Outdoor Tao Mix
World of Seeds: Pakistan Valley, Wild Thailand, South Africa Kwazulu
Local Regional: Vietnamese, Laos, Cambodian, Thai
Pollen: Conspiracy Kush, Chernobyl


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Up to date collection with a few of packets opened. More to follow when better camera acquiredView attachment 3536323View attachment 3536325 View attachment 3536329 View attachment 3536330
> 
> 
> 710 Genetics: AK-107, Cheese
> ...


Love your stash. Like i have said before you have some great genetics stashed away in there. I have been meaning to break mine open the past three days and brop a few for spring and next year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks bro. There should always be something to choose from and always adding for the future. Should see the herb and vege seed collection . Another week and it will be time to do some more popping this direction


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## elkamino (Nov 5, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> View attachment 3536373


Wow! Is that your pic?! If so what lens?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 5, 2015)

For real awesome picture!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Nov 5, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Wow! Is that your pic?! If so what lens?


http://estore.canon.ca/shop/en-CA/catalog/cameras/eos-cameras/EOS-RebelT6s-EF-S-18-135mm-f-3-5-5-6-IS-STM-Kit#.VjwGarerTIU


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2015)

@Darth Vapour - That is so friggin cool!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2015)

@Vnsmkr - Thanks for posting those pics! Where do you source the local genetics?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

Local farmers and thx


----------



## elkamino (Nov 5, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> http://estore.canon.ca/shop/en-CA/catalog/cameras/eos-cameras/EOS-RebelT6s-EF-S-18-135mm-f-3-5-5-6-IS-STM-Kit#.VjwGarerTIU


Darth are you saying you've a Rebel T6 with that 18-135 kit lens, and just flip the lens around? Do you use the mount dude in the video talks about, or just hold it? Well done either way, its a tremendous shot, the seed is about half way across my screen and very sharp. 

Dude in the video's got a Nikon with an old lens that he can physically manipulate the aperture, but the Rebel and all EOS is strictly electric, with no mechanical action between lens/camera. So with that 18-135 you're at 5.6... yet still have reasonably deep depth of field. Or do you have a way to adjust the aperture?

For macro I use macro rings that simply move a std lens further away from the image sensor, it allows me to still adjust aperture but apparently its not as strong a magnification as the macro reversing ring. I'm definitely looking more into this, thanks for sharing...


----------



## elkamino (Nov 6, 2015)

Self-pollinated Jack the Ripper


----------



## noysy (Nov 6, 2015)

Current freebie pile, 30 beens that havent touched my wallet. Not complaining View attachment 3536998


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2015)

Post some close ups of the beans!


----------



## noysy (Nov 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Post some close ups of the beans!


That was the original plan, however I have slow internet and would take till 2020 to upload a couple of decent pics!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2015)

Hahahaha! Low res is fine! I just like to see the beans


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> View attachment 3536373





Mohican said:


> @Darth Vapour - That is so friggin cool!


Agreed!


elkamino said:


> View attachment 3536715
> 
> Self-pollinated Jack the Ripper


Also nice bro! I have my money put away for my half of our land down payment and trailer+truck are covered now so new camera is next! my dslr died shooting a wedding years back and have not been able to replace it. I payed my bills as a photogapher for two years in atlanta. I miss having a good tool to work with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Vintage 1996 stock Sensi Star ( very stoked to see what is in these!)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Blueballz ( fireballs x Blue Moonshine ) these are from Bobbitchen. I gifted him the reversed BMS pollen he then used on his FB and thanks buddy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Jillybean x mulauje ( mohican )


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

I love old seeds. I have some 1990s Maui Wowie and some Thai. I really would love to have my lab done.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Blue Dream x malawi\mozambique ( mohican )


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Gatorballs ( Alligator Kush x Fireballs ) these are some i made


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

*Blue Dream x LoveChild, JBHR = Wake*
*
Mulanje#2 x Jilly Bean = Jillanje*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Daze ( durban poison x nevilles haze ) joedank


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *Blue Dream x LoveChild, JBHR = Wake
> Mulanje#2 x Jilly Bean = Jillanje*


Right on! You going to bring me some gth x pp? I would love to pop a couple of those


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Og Lerry \ cem valley kush x honeybee #2 my cross also


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kens GDP x Honeybee mine also


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Swamp Wrecked #5 x Honeybee #2 my cross


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mystery Pie ( Cherry Pie x ? ) out of my greenhouse this year


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sweet Pea aka honey dog ( 2010 Dog Kush x Honeybee #2 ) my cross


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

Sweet pics Doc!

I am so swamped with work I am starting to wonder whether I will have the time to take off for the BBQ. It isn't so much the time off that worries me. It is the week long residual stone that worries me.

I was retired last year when I went. Not a care in the world. It was Nirvana - except for the last hour of the drive in the dark.

Thankfully there was a nice big doobie of SR71 waiting for me when I arrived! Slept like a baby that night      

I can't wait to go through these:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Alligator Kush #15 f2 ( RP Og Kush x blue dream bag seed male ) my cross


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Mo now i just have to narrow them down a bit and get them in water

HSO Cem Dawg #4 x kens GDP ( part of the first batch of seeds i made)


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 7, 2015)

Great photos!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Up to date collection with a few of packets opened. More to follow when better camera acquiredView attachment 3536323View attachment 3536325 View attachment 3536329 View attachment 3536330
> 
> 
> 710 Genetics: AK-107, Cheese
> ...


Just photographed all of em. Here we go:


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)

That was actually a fun few hours with samsung s5 camera and each seed has been touched by myself, good karma. happy to contribute


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> That was actually a fun few hours with samsung s5 camera and each seed has been touched by myself, good karma. happy to contribute


Nice man! I ended up dropping 41 today


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

Epic seed pics VN! 

Thank you for posting!

Got any pics of the local goodies?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Some regional stuff, Vietnamese from Mekong and Central HL, Thai from down South, Laos from N. Laos, & Cambodian Sihanoukville area.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

All my Karmas were 13 packs! Gotta love that shit. Didnt even notice that until I was scrolling thru pics. 13% all day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

KISS, Every one of these beans were handled with my own hands. Washed hands down and then massaged some coconut oil in, wiped down, did my thing. I feel like alot of times people are over thinking things in regards to what these little babies can take. Mother nature is AWESOME


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> KISS, Every one of these beans were handled with my own hands. Washed hands down and then massaged some coconut oil in, wiped down, did my thing. I feel like alot of times people are over thinking things in regards to what these little babies can take. Mother nature is AWESOME


I use my hands when needed but I use glass working tweezers when I get them out of the paper towel bag after they germ.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh yeag


Dr.D81 said:


> I use my hands when needed but I use glass working tweezers when I get them out of the paper towel bag after they germ.


 Oh yeah me too when they germ. They are ladies at that pt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh yeag
> Oh yeah me too when they germ. They are ladies at that pt


Though I quit all that paper towel bs...sorry. straight into mix now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Had a spurt of beans not germjng in paper towel so I went strt soil. Hasnt failed yet if not by my own fault.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Though I quit all that paper towel bs...sorry. straight into mix now


I went back to the bags when I started testing for seed companies. I saw a guy on the Bodhi use the dvd case and I have had great success. Plus I can watch the beans as the germ.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

Those are so frikkin cool VN! Thanks for posting them!

I have been using the rapid rooter cubes. I am trying to figure out the recipe so I can make my own. We used seaweed agar and petri dishes in college.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 8, 2015)

Awesome collection Vnsmkr!


----------



## elkamino (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey Mo! You got so many seeds... I'm wondering what efforts you take to keep germ rates high. Got any tips to share? Thanks!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

The introduction of the landrace Sativa and landrace Afghani genes really helped. Most killer hybrids have been selected through stress to make the recessive mutant genes express themselves. This may provide more resin coverage but at what cost to flavor and chemical composition. 

I prefer letting nature select for me and then I help out a little.

Also I used many TGA strains which are harvested fresh and sold quickly.

Freshness is definitely a key contributor to germ rates. 

I was amazed at the hundreds of seedlings that sprouted in my trash pile of what I thought were unviable seeds.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The introduction of the landrace Sativa and landrace Afghani genes really helped. Most killer hybrids have been selected through stress to make the recessive mutant genes express themselves. This may provide more resin coverage but at what cost to flavor and chemical composition.
> 
> I prefer letting nature select for me and then I help out a little.
> 
> ...


Yea i get sprouts in my worm bin. I just tilled about 10 back in.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2015)

I think every pack of bodhi ive ever seen was a green tinted baggie lol! i could be wrong i do puff a shitton of herbs over here lol.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

I was yanking stuff out of the trash pile all of the time and started doing stem rubs first after I yanked a stinky boy that smelled like ripe cantaloupe!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2015)

perfect bouquet right there imho.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

I gave payne a sack of tangalope alphaphase gave me. It tasted so much of cantaloupe it made me sick. Just grew a cemalope ( tangalope x 91 cem ) that came from it and the taste is much more subdued on it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2015)

I am gonna try peakbc blueberry guys...whoa i am stuck like chuck on that strain!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

That looks dank Doc! Congrats on the case being thrown out!

I have never found a male that smelled good. They all smell like an old ashtray to me. I was so pissed that I yanked that dude before rubbing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I went back to the bags when I started testing for seed companies. I saw a guy on the Bodhi use the dvd case and I have had great success. Plus I can watch the beans as the germ.


@Dr.D81 whats dvd case germing? What sort of bag do you use?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Dr.D81 whats dvd case germing? What sort of bag do you use?


I do them in a ziplock like this and put it it a dvd case with the tab taken out or a small box depending on how many i am doing. Then put it no top of the floro with seeds sittng vertically


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Cool, though I never damaged any before when I did the plate method or paper towel, I didn't like that extra handling once popped. Looks solid though


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 12, 2015)

Trippy method! are you not at all worried about breaking the taproot? You must have the steady hands of a surgeon!

I used to do the paper towel method but I broke a taproot once and ever since then I just put my seeds in the dirt and let em do their thang. Seems to work just as well for me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Trippy method! are you not at all worried about breaking the taproot? You must have the steady hands of a surgeon!
> 
> I used to do the paper towel method but I broke a taproot once and ever since then I just put my seeds in the dirt and let em do their thang. Seems to work just as well for me.


Same thing I do now @D_Urbmon . Plant em let them do their thing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I do them in a ziplock like this and put it it a dvd case with the tab taken out or a small box depending on how many i am doing. Then put it no top of the floro with seeds sittng verticallyView attachment 3541265


You know the only beans which ever gave me the shitsd were a bunch of GHS colored seeds. Motherfuckers would not pop in papertowel or on plate, they said you had to have them in soil or soiless medium. It was my first go around'S. I tossed a whole pack of them pissed they wouldnt germ; maybe they would have actually germed in soil


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyway that cancelled me purchasing anything else from them...things happen for a reason I guess


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

I started doing them like this back when I started testing seeds. It lets me what and see what there doing and I have only ever broken one.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

From somewhere in Cambodia


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 18, 2015)

Grow and enjoy !!!!!!!!!!! must be an Vietnam Vet _peace !!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Grow and enjoy !!!!!!!!!!! must be an Vietnam Vet _peace !!!!!


Thanks but not a Vet. My residence happens to be VN


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 19, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks but not a Vet. My residence happens to be VN


 That is great that you do have some "quality" seeds - be fun to see them grow !!!! (be interesting)


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2015)

Ghost og (?) X Afghan joe
 

Sour D X Afghan joe
 
@Joedank 

That Afghan joe sure passes on a malted seed look...


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm going to resplunk the sour D,let her seeds go a Lil longer.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

I find a lot of silver seeds in that linneage, Gen. Close ups reveal proper healthy veiny seeds though. Nothing like a good splunking though lol.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> Ghost og (?) X Afghan joe
> View attachment 3547192
> 
> Sour D X Afghan joe
> ...


AWSOME !! 
i just harvested some dry seeds my own self GG#4 X (GSC x dubking), sfvx gscdub, and ghost(?)Xgscdub, 
the terps on the ghost and GG#4 are so gassy its kinda sickening...lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

Animal Cookies is very greasy too!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 20, 2015)

I wonder if it's at all possible for pollen to stay alive for months at room temp?


I just realized earlier today that I have a bunch of Dank Zappa and Deep Line Alchemy 3 pollen in a tupperware. Thinking of trying some out regardless.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2015)

Temp isn't the problem, it is moisture.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 21, 2015)

It's still a nice dry/loose powder. I'll go ahead and try and let you guys know.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> AWSOME !!
> i just harvested some dry seeds my own self GG#4 X (GSC x dubking), sfvx gscdub, and ghost(?)Xgscdub,
> the terps on the ghost and GG#4 are so gassy its kinda sickening...lol


Yea when i was drying lbs of the gg4 it did make me sick a couple times when i had to spend long periods with my head surrounded by buds.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2015)

I had the smell issue with Jurple - it smelled like Vape-o-rub and made my eyes water!

I should have called it Mace!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Purple haze X Jurple-Bigbud 


Jurple X big bud BX 
 


Solar X Jurple -Bigbud 



Papaya X Jurple -Bigbud


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2015)

Love the green hue.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Love the green hue.


Strange did not see it till I took pics.. Must be the lighting ??


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like that jurple-big bud mad for some nice round seeds....nice


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 24, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> 10yr plus seeds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking bout copping white fuel and candy diesel. How you started growin them yet


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 24, 2015)

From my latest PeakseedsBC order. Fucking love this guy. Great quality genetics at affordable prices. I always get close to 100% germ rate. If you can't tell I really enjoy his Sweet Skunk and SS crosses.


Since I correspond with him regularly and share pictures of his herbs with him and have ordered several times he asked me to test Sweet Skunk from a couple different moms.

Sweet Skunk a
 

Sweet Skunk b
 

Sweet Skunk c
 


Sweet Skunk x Blueberry
 

Sweet Skunk x C99
 

C99
 

King x Northern Lights


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2015)

Black dynamite 


Black dynamite f2s
 
#team BB
#bankfull of dankness 
@DST @Don Gin and Ton @mr west 
#keeping the movement going


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2015)

Very cool pics @genuity and @D_Urbmon


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Black dynamite View attachment 3550289
> 
> 
> Black dynamite f2s
> ...


is that a fuelly number Gen?


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2015)

These are from a Jackberry F4 (Sannie) X Caramel Candy Kush (Dynasty) mama and a Jackberry F4 X Caramel Candy Kush male brother from a seed in the same bud. I made the parents from chucking and now these. The first cross made for stable plants, with two dominant phenotypes. I wonder if this cross will open the genetic window and give me more phenotype variation?


----------



## genuity (Nov 25, 2015)

DST said:


> is that a fuelly number Gen?


 
Yes it is...


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> These are from a Jackberry F4 (Sannie) X Caramel Candy Kush (Dynasty) mama and a Jackberry F4 X Caramel Candy Kush male brother from a seed in the same bud. I made the parents from chucking and now these. The first cross made for stable plants, with two dominant phenotypes. I wonder if this cross will open the genetic window and give me more phenotype variation?
> View attachment 3550558


Something I'd like to add here, I'm not attempting to stabilize any certain traits here at all. My entire goal was to open the entire genetic Pandora's box and then pheno hunt like a sob. Like I said, I was a little surprised at the lack of genetic variation with my first cross, but then I don't know why I should have expected anything lol, seeing how I don't know shit beyond what I have read.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> These are Jackberry F4 X Caramel Candy Kush male, Caramel Candy Kush pheno 1 X Caramel Candy Kush male and Caramel Candy Kush pheno 2 X Caramel Candy Kush male. I painted these on individual pistils with a Q-tip and put twist ties on the buds to mark them. I didn't get a lot with this run of CCKs, but I've got thousands of Jackberry beans. I'm excited about the Jackberry X CCK cross and its possibilities, though I only got about 20 beans.


Damn, forgot about this post from last October where I talk about the possibilities of that first JBF4 X CCK cross. My profile pic/avatar is the first gal I flowered from the cross.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2015)

Take them out of the bags and get the beauty shots!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 30, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Nov 30, 2015)

They were feeling camera shy until now!

@papapayne


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow, the consistency showed....a range of nice types. :0)


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 30, 2015)

The next generation the homebrew strain I've been working on


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 30, 2015)

Now that's what Mo talkin bout!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes it tis!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2015)

early harvest golden gonzo seeds


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 8, 2015)

med valley mvp, skunk haze. dusted midway + few late flowering hermies.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2015)

Those are some healthy looking seeds Abe!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 10, 2015)

papaya X Jurple-Bigbud


----------



## elkamino (Dec 10, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> papaya X Jurple-Bigbud
> 
> View attachment 3561401


Your seeds look like snake heads!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Your seeds look like snake heads!


Arent they awesome!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I do them in a ziplock like this and put it it a dvd case with the tab taken out or a small box depending on how many i am doing. Then put it no top of the floro with seeds sittng verticallyView attachment 3541265


I pulled the dvd tab out of the dvd case and lined it with paper towels. Spritzed the paper down and laid down 10 new babies; 2x 707 Headband, 2x Sonic Screwdriver, 2x Cheese & Chong, 2x Black Malawi, & 2x Black Rhino. Then placed 1 layer over the seeds, spritzed it all down, closed case, and stood it with beans vertical on top of refrig. I get ya on liking to be able to see the kids popping


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2015)

That is a great image there....and nice seeds too.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2015)

Jade!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I pulled the dvd tab out of the dvd case and lined it with paper towels. Spritzed the paper down and laid down 10 new babies; 2x 707 Headband, 2x Sonic Screwdriver, 2x Cheese & Chong, 2x Black Malawi, & 2x Black Rhino. Then placed 1 layer over the seeds, spritzed it all down, closed case, and stood it with beans vertical on top of refrig. I get ya on liking to be able to see the kids popping


10 for 10, already into cups


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Javadog (Dec 12, 2015)

Strong looking beans Bob. :0)


----------



## Mohican (Dec 12, 2015)

Beautiful pic Bob!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes they look very nice and healthy.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2015)

Gonzo indeed! Those look like watermelons!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 17, 2015)

Seeds in the making.  All the other strains I pollinated aren't showing the seeds quite the same way but this one they are so easily visible.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice. What breed is that?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 17, 2015)

That's a Des *Tar Bx plant which was pollinated with C99


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2015)

Had to look that one up: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Des_Tar_Bx1/Dynasty_Seeds/

Very cool.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2015)

seed finder is the best!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2015)

I love that site! Such a great resource


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2015)

LOL, I have spent some time there. 

I enjoy checking out their "Family Trees"

This is Bubba Kush's Tree:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Bubba_Kush/Humboldt_Seed_Organisation/family-tree/

JD


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 19, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Seeds in the making.  All the other strains I pollinated aren't showing the seeds quite the same way but this one they are so easily visible.
> 
> View attachment 3566188
> 
> View attachment 3566187


That, my good sir, is a frosty fucking stem


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2015)

The dude who runs/owns Seedfinder is a real nice guy. He lives in Tenerife. Don and myself always hook up for a smoke with him when we go down there.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2015)

That sounds like a fine time D


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2015)

Tell him Thank You from me and let him know if he is ever in CA at Disneyland to let me know.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 19, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Had to look that one up: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Des_Tar_Bx1/Dynasty_Seeds/
> 
> Very cool.


Fck'n A! I was blown away by that site. Java Dog, I wanna have your baby! I'm an old hippy pot grower, not a computer guy. However folks, I have a Scooby Doo Mystery on my hands. I though that I had a* Rosetta Stone *from the_* Brothers Grimm*_. I have been cloning it for at least 7-8 years. It does not carry the characteristics of the documented strain. Mainly the smell. My strain is not fruity, quite the contrary. It has a stench that is unlike any other. I really never knew for sure so I always called it brand X. I'm looking forward to D.N.A. testing that, I'll never be able to afford, so that I can figure out what this stuff .I grow it for a specific patient who claimed it was the only strain that would help their particular ailment. I always thought it was B.S. I thought they just liked the smell of ass. (until I saw the numbers) This strain is an easy cloner. It grows indoors, outdoors,upside-down doors, and puts out like a debutante on prom night. Anyway I have posted indoor and outdoor picks. I have never had it tested indoor, but I know it's going to be much* "higher"* I'm going to start breeding it. With my facility it will probably take a couple of seasons to breed it back and test for stability. I know this particular plant as well as the O'l Lady. I'll know. In all these years we have only found a couple of seeds. I never considered popping them. LoL. Anyway, the mystery is on.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 19, 2015)

DST said:


> The dude who runs/owns Seedfinder is a real nice guy. He lives in Tenerife. Don and myself always hook up for a smoke with him when we go down there.


Those folks are amazing. I definitely plan to make some purchase from their supporters. What a resource!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2015)

That was a fun read OG. Thanks and good luck!

Those Pagoda-Buds in that one photo really makes me think
"LA Confidential". That is a breed that, for me, had a flavor like
no other breed that I have tried. I grew out this breed but could
not get a clone at the time so I could not keep it.

Good luck,

JD

I did get a new set of LA Con beans though:
 
(far upper left) 

Merry Christmas! :0)


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 19, 2015)

So I found a bean in a bag of Skywalker og I bought from a buddy about a year ago. Decided to grow it outdoors, and it turned out too be the best bud I've grown too date. Kicking myself for not taking a clone of her, she started flowering late so I didn't think she would finish.

Anywho I'm cutting open a bud of my skywalker this morning to take a bong rip and I hear something fall out of the bud! Could it be!? The legend may still live on.... 

  

Here is a picture of the Skywalker og that I grew.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 19, 2015)

Here is a picture of my skywalker bean vs a bean my buddy found in a bag he smoked while in Hawaii, crazy how small it is. I'm still debating if I should grow it or not.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2015)

You'll never know unless you try. :0)

P.S. But then again, these days, when it comes to self control and
bean popping, I remind myself of Dennis Miller's reference to 
"Free Crack Night at the Ferret Hut" :^)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 19, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Here is a picture of my skywalker bean vs a bean my buddy found in a bag he smoked while in Hawaii, crazy how small it is. I'm still debating if I should grow it or not. View attachment 3568022


toss that fkr down. sonic screwdriver beans were tiny


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 19, 2015)

Javadog said:


> You'll never know unless you try. :0)
> 
> P.S. But then again, these days, when it comes to self control and
> bean popping, I remind myself of Dennis Miller's reference to
> "Free Crack Night at the Ferret Hut" :^)


Hahaha, totally! Although nothing makes me sadder than remembering fondly the Dennis Miller of the 80's and 90's when I am confronted with the shame of the Dennis Miller of the 2000's and 2010's


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 19, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Here is a picture of my skywalker bean vs a bean my buddy found in a bag he smoked while in Hawaii, crazy how small it is. I'm still debating if I should grow it or not. View attachment 3568022


Well, if it helps, I vote for grow. Pop that bean like it's a guido's collar!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 19, 2015)

Javadog said:


> You'll never know unless you try. :0)
> 
> P.S. But then again, these days, when it comes to self control and
> bean popping, I remind myself of Dennis Miller's reference to
> "Free Crack Night at the Ferret Hut" :^)


Hahaha you guys are a terrible influence! I already have my next crop sprouting as we speak, but heck what's one more!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2015)

There we go! LOL Yeah!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 20, 2015)

dog kush x blueberry snow lotus just came out of the dirt today!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 21, 2015)

Both seeds off the same plant.. quite the difference hey?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2015)

One matured more or better ?

("better" requires some imagination....but perhaps from a bud in the relative dark, shaded
by other parts of the plant?)


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2015)

Same Vagina, two different dicks?


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 22, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Same Vagina, two different dicks?


Hahaha! I needed a laugh this morning.. I'm not even sure where the dick came from to be honest.. no males, so one of my plants must have hermied! 

I'm thinking the same though, that one matured better than the other!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 22, 2015)

Well both the Skywalker ogs have sprouted.. still patiently waiting for my wet dreams to do something, come on babies..


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 22, 2015)

Purple Dream F2


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2015)

Beauties!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2015)

Indeed!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok so I'm not sure how many of you will actually believe me, I'm still having troubles believing it myself. I pulled my seeds out of the freezer, and found one that had cracked open and had the tip of a root sticking out. I figured it had to be fucked up right? I decided to stick it into the wet paper towel anyway, and the thing fucking sprouted over night!!! I thought the root would have been dried out?


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 25, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Purple Dream F2


 Gorgeous beans man, nice black striping. Purple dream is it your own cross?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 28, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Gorgeous beans man, nice black striping. Purple dream is it your own cross?


Thanks man, nah not my cross, Purple Dream was created by GrandDaddy Purple Seeds and is Blue Dream x GDP


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Purple haze X Jurple-Bigbud
2.5 oz of seeds and there is still more  super tiny seeds..
riu is having some problems.. Can't post pics.. Logged me out
Must be that Y2016 k thing. loL
Oh well will try later

Still can't post pics..


----------



## hyroot (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Purple haze X Jurple-big bud
2.5 oz of tiny tiny seeds.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2016)

WOW Great work FLK!

Keeblur....LMAO!

My home-mades are coming along, with Snoop Tiger, Dog Crack,
Jack The Cleaner, and Super Lemon Dog all getting started.

I only got a handful of each though...about 7 of JTC :0)

JD


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 1, 2016)

well I learned the hard way that pollen flies a long way and can go against the wind  

It's all good the Jurple big bud is a awesome strain. Should be interesting to see what the plants come like. 

Dog Crack LOL





Javadog said:


> WOW Great work FLK!
> 
> Keeblur....LMAO!
> 
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2016)

Purple Haze seeds!

Purple Haze x Frozen pollen from MuMoBG (Mulanje BubbleGum x Mozambique):




Purple Haze x LoveChild (Mulanje x Ace of Spades):



Happy New Year,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice work Mo!


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 2, 2016)

Went to my buddies place to test out some product. He had this bud that was light green, covered in crystal, and rock hard. It stunk of chocolate mints! Hardly even smelt like weed. He was busting up the last nug of the ounce and found two beans. He gave me one


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful! The color and markings are so unique!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2016)

The shape seems distinct too.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful! The color and markings are so unique!


How do you get such nice pics Mo? They look like they came out of a magazine! Do you use an actual camera and not a phone?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks! I try 

I use a cheapo Samsung WB150 point and shoot. I also process my pics with Corel Paint Shop Pro. 

I have been working with electronic text and pictures since 1986 when I got my Amiga 1000. At this point it is as normal as breathing for me.

Here is a bud full of seeds from the Jail Bird unknown cross I found in my yard:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jan 2, 2016)

Now that I have a nifty new camera, some close ups of some of my more interesting specimens.

Heisenberg Kush, Darkest seed I've found
 
Unknown parentage, Lightest (full sized and fully hardened) seed I've found
 
Orange Diesel, (one of the) Biggest seed I've found
 
Homebrew, Especially stripey seeds


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2016)

Ace Purple Haze crosses:

PH x Paki Punch:






PH x Jaki (Paki x Jilly):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## testiclees (Jan 10, 2016)

I can't find a single grow or smoke report on this strain...ANYONE?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2016)

Did you try Seedfinder?


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2016)

Cherry pie x GB #1 & #2
 
Of to the fridge they go..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2016)

Those are some phatt and phreckled seeds Wolfman! Thanks for posting


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 12, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Joedank (Jan 12, 2016)

GG#4 X lemon cookies . see the weird growth on the side of the one bean ? its crazy like half a extra seed ...lol HUGE seeds too ...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks like a twin seed. Been seeing quite a few pictures of them lately.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Looks like a twin seed. Been seeing quite a few pictures of them lately.


cool wonder if its in the stars or some shit ....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> cool wonder if its in the stars or some shit ....


Post back in the future and let us know if it is in-fact a twin! I'd be curious to know.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2016)

Definitely pop that monster! :0)


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3587598


Nice beans!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2016)

Amazing beans! I see giant beanstalks in your future! 

Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2016)

so big and dark...they actually look like beans...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 17, 2016)

Javadog said:


> so big and dark...they actually look like beans...


Very nice, that's what I thought when I saw them, they look like the size of coffee beans, or mini watermelons


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 17, 2016)

I like the tiger print on the Malawi's though the GDP's look like some baby watermelons, certainly trees in your future


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Yekke (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2016)

Yekke said:


> View attachment 3589594


nice collection


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

Helloo Doggy bean.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 23, 2016)

Well I decided to pop the skywalker beans I posted pictures of previously! May have started a little early this year, they are going to be monsters come may when they can go outside 

Also just found another skywalker bean in my bud that I grew, wish I knew what it was crossed with. Weather one of my other plants hermied, or the skywalker hermied. I'm not sure, as I did not see any male flowers on any of my plants.

Guess im popping another bean


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 23, 2016)

These seeds were gifted to me from a fellow grower. I'm seriously thinking about germinating them now since I don't know what strain they are and they wouldn't be far behind........hmmmmm


----------



## Mohican (Jan 25, 2016)

Any of you going to the LA Cup this weekend?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 25, 2016)

I wish i could go im up in washington!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Chernobyl "slymer" X Alaskan thunder fuck


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 31, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Chernobyl "slymer" X Alaskan thunder fuck
> 
> View attachment 3597991


Dude! OMG sounds like an awesome cross. LMK when you pop some of those.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Dude! OMG sounds like an awesome cross. LMK when you pop some of those.


Yes that does!!!!! What a cross


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought TF was just a myth.

Although @DoobieBrother had a beautiful plant that he said was TF and he was from Alaska.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I thought TF was just a myth.
> 
> Although @DoobieBrother had a beautiful plant that he said was TF and he was from Alaska.


 I had read it was a clone only and have seen people saying its Indica other say it's sativa.. Info on this strain is all over the place..
I had a friend who spent a month in Alaska last summer and got seeds from friend of his.. I am not sure if it is the real deal, all I can say is it looks like a plane Jane plant I remember from late 70's early 80's it has a strong skunk smell, female and even the males have a very strong skunk smell.. I took a clone off the female and plan to get it to a one gal size and flower her to see if it is real?? From what I have read in research the caylax are massive on the true ATF.. 
I also plan to hit my GG4 and my OGKB with pollen from ATF..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2016)

I had to look anyway  http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Matanuska_Thunderfuck/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2016)

I know some older heads from Palmer - Wasilla area. I'll ask them next time we talk


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 31, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Dude! OMG sounds like an awesome cross. LMK when you pop some of those.



Me canna is su canna


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2016)

What about a name? Slymy Fucker? LOL


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 31, 2016)

Found some Fruity Pebbles seeds in some bud i got from our local street dealer haha rec store!


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2016)

Doobiebrother sent me some Matanuskathunderfuk things, but they all hermed badly


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 1, 2016)

Mojos OG/LoveJill x C99


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 1, 2016)

How long do you guys let your beans dry out before packaging them up?

I let them dry in the flowers as per usual, then into the jar they went for about a week so far. And then I let the beans sit out in the open air overnight after collecting them from the flowers. Should I let em sit out a couple more days?


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 1, 2016)

My beens from left to right. Bio Hazard from Pure Michigan G13x Poison Kush , "?" bag seeds might be Shark Shock but dont know, another unknow bag seed no idea what these came from but it had to be good or i would not have kept them and lastly Marshmallow bag seed. I sprouted 2 of the "?" seeds pulled 1 due to slow growth and the other is in flower and looking pretty good. I made clones of her.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Chernobyl "slymer" X Alaskan thunder fuck
> 
> View attachment 3597991





SomeGuy said:


> Dude! OMG sounds like an awesome cross. LMK when you pop some of those.


I have to agree


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 2, 2016)

Des* Tar Bx x C99

I got a nice little pile of dry sift from collecting these seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

I dry mine for a month before sealing them up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I dry mine for a month before sealing them up.


I do too. I had a run of dog seeds mold on me and I learned fast. Now I don't even use plastic till they leave me. Been using paper instead.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks dudes I usually just dry em in the bud but I never made this many before and would hate to have them go moldy or something. 1 month it shall be.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> How long do you guys let your beans dry out before packaging them up?
> 
> I let them dry in the flowers as per usual, then into the jar they went for about a week so far. And then I let the beans sit out in the open air overnight after collecting them from the flowers. Should I let em sit out a couple more days?


i live in an arid 15% humidity yet i still let them dry out for at least 5 days spread out on newspaper, roll them every day to make sure they are evenly dry, nothing worse then mouldy unviable beans which will happen if they are not dried out thoroughly, it all depends on your humidity level, some damp places like UK prolly go mouldy no matter how long you try to dry them


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 2, 2016)

Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 - Really hopeful for this one, can't wait to grow some out but that won't be for a while.


----------



## Yekke (Feb 3, 2016)

I dry my beans in a grow tent for 5-6 weeks with a dehumidifier set to 30% and a 16" fan moving the air around


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2016)

I throw some rice kernels in with them to keep them dry. It works great with pollen storage also.

@D_Urbmon - Your seeds look amazing! I love the variation from one strain to another and the sameness of each batch. I wish you were closer!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Mo!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 3, 2016)

Northern Lights/Romulan Diesel x C99 - Seems like a bunch of these have started to open up on their own? I wonder if those ones are still viable. I noticed a few among the other groups but a lot in this one.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2016)

Still good,my NYPD x candy drop is like that (5-6yrs old now,& still pop).


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2016)

I have seen pictures of seeds sprouting in buds still on the plant!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2016)

Now that I have never seen...lol that would look nutty!


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2016)

Yup, I saw some on Dr Greenhorns thread in Hawaii back when RIU was....well a bit different. Seeds popping and growing roots out of calyxes. Quite something.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2016)

Amazing. Thanks for the time D. 

That makes the leap from "vigor" to "cancer"!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2016)

Seeds I was gifted at the 2016 LA Cup last week:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 757growin (Feb 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Seeds I was gifted at the 2016 LA Cup last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are they?


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Seeds I was gifted at the 2016 LA Cup last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ocean grown gear?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2016)

Promise! :0)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2016)

Can't remember!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Purple Urkle


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 19, 2016)

Did a germ test on a bunch of seeds I made this past batch. Mostly NL x C99 because I'm not too hopeful or care all that much for this one. Just wanted to see how the seeds turned out. Got quite a few twins in the mix which must be from the C99 genes.

Now what to do with these? Probably not enough for a sprouted seed tea so I was thinking about eating them or blending them into my smoothie.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2016)

Alien OG:










Blackwater:











Grape OG:











Jedi Kush:











LA Affie:


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2016)

Pre-98 Bubba:


----------



## GroErr (Feb 28, 2016)

Blue Ripper F2 batch coming up, no question whether they took the stud's pollen 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2016)

Rare Dankness GTH #1




TGA Agent Orange:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 4, 2016)

chaka kahn F2
(la con x chocolate rain)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> chaka kahn F2
> (la con x chocolate rain)
> View attachment 3623522


Those look badass Bob. Nice bunch eh


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2016)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2016)

Any cross involving LA Con will always pique my interest. :0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Any cross involving LA Con will always pique my interest. :0)


Got some la con x black sour bubble mo did. I think I have two that will make it. Still young.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2016)

It is funny how many crosses of LA Con turned out to be excellent.

I am growing the original again and LA Affie too. Hope! :0)


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2016)

Some of the next seed popping list

3 bars @Mohican 
 

@my aunts 90'so bag seed


----------



## Javadog (Mar 8, 2016)

Hoo hoo! Looking forward to seeing the 3Bar!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2016)

Try growing a few 12/12 from seed. The plant was a winter crop and seems to grow heftier in winter conditions, lighting, and topping/fimming.


----------



## 420monster (Mar 9, 2016)

(Nirvana) Northerlights, blue mystic, freebies, (jaws) apricot og, green demon og, purple alice

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2016)

Do you have any closeups?


----------



## 420monster (Mar 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Do you have any closeups?


I'll take some

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 9, 2016)

Bodhi's Malawi
 
x purp cheese kush


----------



## 420monster (Mar 9, 2016)

I have about 15 other strains on there way aswell

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> Some of the next seed popping list
> 
> 3 bars @Mohican
> View attachment 3624925
> ...


I wonder what kind of goodies lie within those 90's bagseeds.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

The best kind! Some day I will find my stash of 80's bagseed.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 10, 2016)

I hope you find some 80s roadkill skunk in that bag Mo!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Try growing a few 12/12 from seed. The plant was a winter crop and seems to grow heftier in winter conditions, lighting, and topping/fimming.


We are trying to decide which strain of yours to plant/grow under 12/12


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Mar 10, 2016)

(18 y/o clone only) GarlicBud 98 X Vortex (last male to show sex out of 20 seeds)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

Try them all. You will get smaller plants but the good ones will be more obvious. Better structure and beefier stems. Keep a good male and let them pollinate. You can get more seeds that way and the buds are just as tasty if not better. Or you can clone and veg cuttings off of the ones you like. Clones from seed plants seem to express even stronger smell and resin production.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

@Mason Jar 92705 -Thanks for posting! They are very beautiful! SOme of them look very similar to the TGA Agent Orange seeds I posted earlier.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2016)

@abe supercro - Do you have any pictures of Bodhi's Malawi plants? Those seeds definitely look like they have some Malawi influence!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 10, 2016)

YES beautiful jar o beans! they look nice and ripe!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The best kind! Some day I will find my stash of 80's bagseed.


Ooh....that will be a day.

I found seeds that I saved from college, some time ago now, but
none of them germinated.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

I have read that beer can help old seeds germinate. I bet raw coconut water would help too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have read that beer can help old seeds germinate. I bet raw coconut water would help too.


I think I'll add a coconut (its water) to the mist for all my new starts, wont hurt for sure & we have couple fresh coconuts downstairs...good pointer I think


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

Coconuts are giant seeds after all!

Many of the organic growers are using coconut water/milk and aloe to get amazing results from seeds, clones and vegging plants.

There is a seed germinating hormone that is in beer at small levels. The studies made on this hormone show that only tiny amount is required. Adding more actually inhibits germination. Scratching the seeds is also a requirement on some seeds or soaking in acid (like going through a bird's digestive tract).

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2016)

86' UW Black Hashplant x Dragonsblood f3


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Beautiful turtle shells!!! That one in the middle is huge!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah lol that one is way bigger than the rest! I'll take an even better snap when I take them out of the bag to sow them.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

*SEED BLAST*

A local grower came over on Saturday and gifted me a shitload of killer genetics!




Jack Black Purple x Vortex:








Black Kush:




TGA Quirkle:




TGA Jack The Ripper x Chocolope:




Space Queen F2s:




Jack the Ripper:



Vortex




Black Afghan:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice Mo!!! Helluva guy (or gal) that grower friend. Beautiful beans


----------



## itofficial (Mar 15, 2016)

A start to a growing collection hopefully in a literal way.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

@itofficial - Please post some close-ups of the beans!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 16, 2016)

Bruce Banner x Apollo11G F3


----------



## itofficial (Mar 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @itofficial - Please post some close-ups of the beans!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Will take some later today.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

@Bubbashine - amazing pic! Which side of the family does the dark seed trait come from - Banner or Apollo?

@itofficial - thank you!


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks and I have no idea sorry, you would have to ask Bodhi. but at a guess I would say Banner.... I've seen Romulan seeds that look a lot like them though.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 16, 2016)

peppermint kush incredible bulk  mystery seeds


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2016)

Some great posts here since last I visited Mo.

Those classic TGAs are freaking amazing. Space Queen!!!
That was the basis for soooooo many breeds for Subcool and TGA.

Wonderful stuff. That Bruce Banner cross sounds brilliant too.
(collected The Hulk, so I am biased ;0)

JD


----------



## itofficial (Mar 16, 2016)

Planning on ordering more seeds soon. Tried to get the glue on the Sour Blueberry package out with a knife, didn't work so I had to pry the bottom off and of course the vile chipped and top flew onto the floor. Luckily the seeds weren't hard to find.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

Yikes! I did that with the seeds when I took the pictures the other night. I was on the floor with my headlamp trying to find the seed I dropped. Found it!

Great pics - thank you for posting them!

The sour blueberry looks special


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Mar 20, 2016)

Pineapple haze x mystery strain


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 20, 2016)

Sorry for the crappy pic @Mohican


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2016)

What kind of camera are you using? I would love to see a clear shot of those beauties!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What kind of camera are you using? I would love to see a clear shot of those beauties!


The Mrs. phone camera...the best I got for now


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2016)

What type of phone? It may have a close-up mode.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2016)

RM3!!! Welcome back! I see you are still killing it! I have never seen markings like that!


----------



## RM3 (Mar 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> RM3!!! Welcome back! I see you are still killing it! I have never seen markings like that!


Thank You, They are my Pearl X my Rihanna, never been grown yet but I am expectin good things will be droppin some in a few weeks


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2016)

Will you have a thread for them?


----------



## RM3 (Mar 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Will you have a thread for them?


doubtful, but prolly post pics here https://twitter.com/Coloradobreeder


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Thank You, They are my Pearl X my Rihanna, never been grown yet but I am expectin good things will be droppin some in a few weeks


I've heard about you. . I think from DC. Fire is the word that comes to mind. . Great looking beans man.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 21, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Bruce Banner x Apollo11G F3
> View attachment 3633365


Where did you get that seed? im tryng to get my hands on some bruce banner.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> I've heard about you. . I think from DC. Fire is the word that comes to mind. . Great looking beans man.


@DCobeen is a great guy, we have smoked many times, I enjoy his visits


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What type of phone? It may have a close-up mode.


Motorola XTE ....I think...looks like a flat screen TV in your pocket... You'd think it'd take great pics


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 21, 2016)

RM3 said:


> View attachment 3636733


That looks like some old school sativa beans


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That looks like some old school sativa beans


Kinda what I do  

wait till ya see the next pic


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

I picked up one of these cheap. I use it all of the time:







https://www.bigboxlive.com/samsung-wb35f-16-2mp-smart-wifi-and-nfc-digital-camera-with-12x-optical-zoom-and-2-7-lcd-red?language=en&currency=USD


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

You do it the best I have ever seen!

Are you in So Cal?


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 21, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Where did you get that seed? im tryng to get my hands on some bruce banner.


Bodhi


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> You do it the best I have ever seen!
> 
> Are you in So Cal?


If you mean me ? I'm in Denver


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2016)

I took this one to show the various sizes of different seeds in my collection. each bean is a different strain, though it is kinda hard to tell in the pic, the bean on the right is 3 times bigger than the bean on the left, it should zoom a bit if ya click it
.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

I am still looking for a kush seed like the one I had in 1981. It was all black, looked like a coconut, and it was the size of a pea!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 21, 2016)

@Mohican fantastic seed pics as always, really digging that black afghan, you going to grow that this season?


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 21, 2016)

What ya think about that little bugger?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

Color coded!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes I plan on running the Black Afghan this season.


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Color coded!


From what I gathered the coating is to keep birds from wanting to eat them or if they do eat them, prevent digestive destruction. But couldn't confirm that with the breeder.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Yes I plan on running the Black Afghan this season.


is it a pure afghan?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

Black Rose x a souvenir from a soldier returning from Afghanistan.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2016)

We love to see the seeds more than the packages. Please post some closeups if you can.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Jamaican land race X Alaskan thunder 

Jamaican thunder ? 
Or
Jamican bobsled


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2016)

Jalaskan? I prefer shorter names.

Bobsled is pretty funny


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2016)

FLkeys1 said:


> Jamaican land race X Alaskan thunder
> 
> Jamaican thunder ?
> Or
> ...


Did that landrace already flower? Seems fast... Lol. Or was it that long already??


----------



## goodro wilson (Mar 22, 2016)

Blue moon rocks


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 22, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Did that landrace already flower? Seems fast... Lol. Or was it that long already??


It's flowering still just been pulling seeds off it that are popping out of the calyx
It's smells like a fresh spring day..
It went directly outside to flower when I got it.. Still has new pistols coming out, it's kinda leafy 
Very sativa


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 22, 2016)

One of my first digital cameras was a Sony mavica it used 3.5" disks to store the pics on and it think it was .4 mega pixels when I looked back at the pics they were terrible LOL





Mohican said:


> I picked up one of these cheap. I use it all of the time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 22, 2016)

I got a bunch out if some i harvested, should be a good cross. Pics coming.


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 22, 2016)

I got a cool little "surprise" in my sack of critical kush today! Omg to think almost got one in my next order. I germin now cannot wait to see!


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 22, 2016)

So got 4 strains germin now. Critical kush
Mataro Blue
Sweet Tooth
Chronic x Northern Lights


----------



## itofficial (Mar 28, 2016)

First order from herbies came today and took exactly 10 days after they shipped them. Great communication from them before I made my purchase. Probably my last seed purchase till I can pop some of these!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 17, 2016)

@Mohican some Blue Ripper 2/F2's, a couple of pheno hunts in there. Zoom in the top-right corner, striped water-melon for you 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

So many cool phenos in there! Those are going to fun to grow!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2016)

I spotted the melon! :0)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I spotted the melon! :0)


Like straight away, my eyes were tuned to it


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

Got a single fem of this Dna holygrail, had it hid back forever from there first couple drops of it


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

RD GTH:



@FLkeys1 MalMo x Blue Dream:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 26, 2016)

Had to post a pic of this micro seed I found while smoking a bud. Never seen one so small!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

Seeds come in all shapes sizes and colors!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Seeds come in all shapes sizes and colors!


Just like our beloved flowers! and people!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2016)

SourAmnesia x Dog bx2. Second round of pheno hunting


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

hey do you men after you cur your seeds good and dry add black pepper and some rice for storage in glass jars?I have all my life, becals the first two years of growing many moons ago with out the black pepper added to the seeds little worms ate most my seeds in storage over that winters time.And a older man at that time told me to always add black pepper and I would not have worms eat my seed when stored, so I do that and have never had a worm problem sence those two years long ago eating my seeds??thanks for reading ky..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2016)

Srs x fireballs or gg4


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

black or red pepper eather one.


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Srs x fireballs or gg4
> View attachment 3668774


hey doc..when will those seeds be ready and those indica dom..thanks


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Srs x fireballs or gg4
> View attachment 3668774


that looks good doc..i bet it will tast good also and the rosen looks hevey also..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2016)

I will have most sorted before i leave Monday night. I have two cherry pies, dog, and Larry B almost dry and have been green finger group grinding up whole plants and picking out beans.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2016)

I dry the plants very thoroughly (at least a month) and then rub the flowers through a screen and remove the stems, collect the seeds and save the powdered bud for rosin. I need to build a rosin press so I can press all of this stuff out!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

C99


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2016)

Beautiful picture and sexy seeds!
I am deseeding the Mystery Dirt and Mystery Dirt Lemon #1.
I love big well formed seeds!


----------



## Javadog (May 3, 2016)

ky man said:


> hey do you men after you cur your seeds good and dry add black pepper and some rice for storage in glass jars?I have all my life, becals the first two years of growing many moons ago with out the black pepper added to the seeds little worms ate most my seeds in storage over that winters time.And a older man at that time told me to always add black pepper and I would not have worms eat my seed when stored, so I do that and have never had a worm problem sence those two years long ago eating my seeds??thanks for reading ky..


Actually, that sounds like a great idea....rice as a dessicant and something
to keep bugs away. I sprig of Lavender or some such might do the same.

Neat idea. Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## 420monster (May 3, 2016)

My outdoors this year

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

420monster said:


> My outdoors this year
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


Can you take them out of the packs and get pictures please? Like above


----------



## 420monster (May 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Can you take them out of the packs and get pictures please? Like above


Well I have about 20 planted so I'll take pics of what I got left

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

420monster said:


> Well I have about 20 planted so I'll take pics of what I got left
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


Appreciate it. Cant really distinguish anything in your picture and that's what this thread is about, the seeds.....


----------



## 420monster (May 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Appreciate it. Cant really distinguish anything in your picture and that's what this thread is about, the seeds.....


Haha sorry being a bit lazy at the moment here ya go that's as close as I can get it without losing focus

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

Thanks man


----------



## Javadog (May 4, 2016)

Nice! Thanks for taking the time. :0)


----------



## Bubbashine (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

Beautiful! Great Macro shot!

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Bubbashine (May 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful! Great Macro shot!
> 
> Thanks for posting it!


Thanks & NP I had to use the shitty on cam flash : (


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2016)

With LEDs so plentiful why can't they ring the lens with small LEDs for lighting?


----------



## goodro wilson (May 13, 2016)

Is it Weird that when I saw how pretty these seeds were I thought of Mohican and this thread lol


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for posting those goodrow! They are beautiful! 

Who are the parents?


----------



## goodro wilson (May 14, 2016)

(Northern lights x c99) x golden diesel


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2016)

Where did you get the golden diesel?


----------



## goodro wilson (May 14, 2016)

they are testers from a member here 
I'll be doing a journal for them soon 


Mohican said:


> Where did you get the golden diesel?


----------



## goodro wilson (May 14, 2016)

Purple honey from bigworm Twizzlers f2 from bigworm


----------



## gabechihua (May 14, 2016)




----------



## gabechihua (May 14, 2016)




----------



## alaskachic (May 15, 2016)

The Dark Beauty BlackDomina & Rhino Cookies. From the Canna Classic


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2016)

A few days to go on this Blue Dream x Blue Ripper cross and a couple of those seeds are just itching to get out 



Cheers


----------



## gabechihua (May 18, 2016)

Dream Beaver


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

@getawaymountain stash


----------



## goodro wilson (May 18, 2016)

Fire alien master x gdp
Fire alien master x shoreline


----------



## waterproof808 (May 21, 2016)

Black Lime Reserve F2


----------



## waterproof808 (May 21, 2016)




----------



## D_Urbmon (May 21, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3687469


Beautiful!


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2016)

Agreed! Makes me want to cry - in a good way 

Thanks for posting those spectacular pics!


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

Alien Roadkill.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

Strawberry Shoreline.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2016)

Looking for more testers.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Looking for more testers.View attachment 3688843


What are those bro


----------



## Traxx187 (May 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Looking for more testers.View attachment 3688843


Yo brother hit my msg ill drop these quick!!


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 23, 2016)

These seeds are from some plants I just jarred up. The strains are OG and Hindu kush. 

They'll be germed in a few weeks. Hope I find a keeper.


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2016)

Mystery Dirt Lemon #1 (MDL1) - Vap O Rub Diesel Pheno:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 25, 2016)

Thanks to this thread, I realized how much beauty a seed can have! Thanks Mo!


----------



## greencropper (May 26, 2016)

top pic Cannaventure Raspberry Kush fem purp pheno pollinated by Mosca C99 male, 2nd pic Alphakronik Jackpot Royale pollinated by Mosca C99 male


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 26, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2016)

a few Christmas Cookies crosses..


 blue kimbo x xmas cookie


 Fireballs x Christmas Cookies


 
xmas cookies F2 a bit pale


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2016)

Stink Bomb by ript genetics. These seeds smell so good.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2016)

Amazing seed posts all!

@BobBitchen - Those Xmas F2s look amazing! Like little balls of cookie dough!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Amazing seed posts all!
> 
> @BobBitchen - Those Xmas F2s look amazing! Like little balls of cookie dough!


They were big seeds with ghost stripes


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2016)

These Jaws beans looks ready to be popped.


----------



## GroErr (May 30, 2016)

Just pulled/de-seeded these on the weekend:

Blue Dream x Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) F1's:



Blue Ripper BX1 (JTR x Blueberry) (x original JTR):



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2016)

Those are beautiful GE! 

Thanks for posting


----------



## GroErr (May 30, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Those are beautiful GE!
> 
> Thanks for posting


Cheers Mo  That Blue Ripper male produces these super dark monster seeds no matter what I hit with it. Counting down to when I can pop some!


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 30, 2016)

Alien x Shoreline


Alien x G.D.P. 

Courtesy of @shorelineOG 

They should be above ground soon.


----------



## greencropper (May 30, 2016)

sour diesel x chemdog x romulan mum gave birth to these with pollen from an Irie Cookie Stomper male...dankness in waiting


----------



## greencropper (May 30, 2016)

GDP mum conceived these from an Mosca C99 male


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2016)

Those are some fire looking seed phenos!

Thanks for posting those amazing shots!


----------



## ky man (Jun 4, 2016)

All seeds look good to me long as they are matuer.ky


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 4, 2016)

Yeah, i probably should have picked out the remaining bits,leaves and crappy seeds lol sorry. (Malawi X kush) X ( Afghan kush)


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 6, 2016)

Egyptian Landrace:


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2016)

Franks Gift x Backyard IBL:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greencropper (Jun 12, 2016)

Mosca C99 mum + Irie Cookie Stomper dad made these babies


----------



## dbkick (Jun 12, 2016)

Alien Rock Candy x biodiesel f1


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

Can somebody tell me what these look like


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Can somebody tell me what these look like View attachment 3715061


What breeder? They aren't very dark.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> What breeder? They aren't very dark.


A crook by the name of THC development


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> A crook by the name of THC development


If they don't pop ask for replacements.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> If they don't pop ask for replacements.


Nah I don't even want them. Been told him I wanted my money back.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Can somebody tell me what these look like View attachment 3715061


Those look like the ones I throw away when I'm collecting my seeds from harvest. :O

premees


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2016)

Many OG and Kush varieties have white seeds. Plant them! Or I'll take them 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2016)

Precious OG x Jaki and Jesus OG pollen.

Taken with the microscope:



Taken with the Samsung W350B:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## unwine99 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just realized the seed on the top left looks like a vagina...


(Cocoa Kush x Destroyer by Cannabiogen: Meao Thailandia x Mexico/Colombia) x Cocoa Kush


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 30, 2016)

This is a seed being made **bow chica mow, chica mow mow** picture with a promise to post up the results at a later date! This is a red pheno male of Island Afghani alongside a green pheno. I have a red pheno gal on other side. This strain comes from getawaymountain.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice!

This is the POG with some Jaki male flowers poured on top:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 6, 2016)

Chernobyl #5 x getaway special


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2016)

ERSB rosenthal super bud *X* 
multi-pollen donors (gonzo, gdp and cheese kush).


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 11, 2016)

With child(ren).


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

Another knocked up shot, this time purple pheno Killing Fields complete with lingering Island Afghani pollen still around. You can see non pollinated pistils in background for reference.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ditto on Shackzilla and Sugar Punch gals.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 12, 2016)

Blue Mystic, White Widow x Big Bud, and Short Rider. All from The Single Seed Centre.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 12, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3687468 Black Lime Reserve F2


Gimme


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

@Doc's Dank Seeds Rum Bayou seeder bud crossed with @getawaymountain Island Afghani red pheno.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> @Doc's Dank Seeds Rum Bayou seeder bud crossed with @getawaymountain Island Afghani red pheno.
> View attachment 3751289
> View attachment 3751284


That looks fuck'in Dizzank, but I thought this thread was for seed porn? lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

Open up your eyes bro!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Open up your eyes bro!


LMAO


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'll admit, I have a thing for about to pop pregnant bitches. Sorry if offend anybody's sensibilities hahahaha.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2016)

No worries. I like seeing them in their little beds. :0)


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

Island Afghani made by me

Getaway Special X Island Aghani made by Getaway himself

Super Silver Haze X Poison Warp by @northeastmarco

C99 X Poison Warp by Marco too. C99 is from original Grimm Bros cut

I need more Island Afghani beans lmao


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

I had ice x jaclyn cross from classic in the PNW. Then a sweet tooth strain from the east coast. I found a male ice plant that was absolutely diesel fuelish with a hint of mint......i seperated him and a huge sweettooth female on my porch for a fee days.....i hit every damn flower on day one of porch isolation then just let them mingle out on the porch.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

It turned out to ne topshelf nugs even though it was inundated with beans.....with a three week cure i was seriously stoned and impressed. Righteous payoff meh dudes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Island Afghani made by me
> View attachment 3751337
> Getaway Special X Island Aghani made by Getaway himself
> View attachment 3751338
> ...


Well I know who to hit up for IA beans lol!


----------



## Krippled (Aug 6, 2016)

Tga-Kaboom seed....


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

Krippled said:


> Tga-Kaboom seed....


I see a ghost!


----------



## Krippled (Aug 6, 2016)

Lol looks like a cats eye


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

You people are sick. They aren't even vegging yet!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 7, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> @Doc's Dank Seeds Rum Bayou seeder bud crossed with @getawaymountain Island Afghani red pheno.
> View attachment 3751289
> View attachment 3751284


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2016)

Fully developed. Nice.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 7, 2016)

I toked a bowl of those scraps this morning and wound up enjoying the outside cool breeze and lower humidity we are having to just sit there on my back porch baked for over an hour. It reminded me of typical good blueberry smoke, not too overpowering on smell or taste, just a nice little floral blueberry/grape flavor with a touch of a hazy type flavor. That soap or fresh ginger taste left on your palate if that makes sense. It creeped up on me after 5-10 minutes. Can't wait to smoke a nug that isn't chocked full of seeds.


----------



## popeyesailorman (Aug 15, 2016)

Spinach genetics #4 S-1 Sannie's(NL#5 X Haze)X Smile (Underground Originals).

The purple is from the LED light. 50/50 hybrid


----------



## Krippled (Aug 15, 2016)

Repacked some Bodhi gear and noticed one bean almost a purple color...Purple Wookie


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2016)

Finally collecting the seeds from the spring crop:

Purple Haze Cross:




Drying rack fell from the ceiling and mixed the three sections I had on the same level. Result is a bag with a mix of Frank's Gift, SRS, and Chaka:




I will be pulling out the Rebar seeds today after some more canna coffee.


----------



## chronicals77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Finally collecting the seeds from the spring crop:
> 
> Purple Haze Cross:
> 
> ...


What would it take to get a few of those purple haze crosses?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2016)

Come to the LA Cup or the Harvest BBQ.


----------



## chronicals77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Come to the LA Cup or the Harvest BBQ.


I wish! Im on the East Coast, a plane ticket round trip is $500. The only cup I can afford to attend is the Michigan Cannabis Cup. My concentrates are next level.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2016)

I would love to try them!
Next time I head out to the east coast I will let you know!


----------



## chronicals77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I would love to try them!
> Next time I head out to the east coast I will let you know!


Anytime! My concentrates are so clean they taste like the pollen of the flowers in which it came and is so golden its almost bright yellow. No brown, black, or green product here. Just sweet sticky honey oil. Sometimes I make shatter and wax but I like good clean honey oil myself.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 7, 2016)

Mmmmmm...sounds nice.

Huge harvests there Mo. Congrats. 

JD


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2016)

I am very excited about the MDL #1. The best part is that the Purple Haze cross revegged and now is getting hit with the Maui Wowie pollen!

Maui Wowie male:




MDL #1 Reveg:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 9, 2016)

MO what does "MDL" stand for?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey Bass,

Mystery (because it popped up on its own) 
Dirt (because it is in the ground and not a planter)
Lemon (because it is next to the lemon sangria tree)
#1 (because there were two)

It looks like the Purple Haze that was growing there before so I am certain it is from one of the IBL male seeds.

IBL (Inbred strain of the Jillanje BXed 4 times)

I swear the flowers have doubled in number and size since I fed it some 0-11-1 guano and some AN Big Bud!
I hope it finishes soon. The weather is starting to cool down.

It is covered with seeds from the Maui Wowie male. There are two bags of Maui pollen in my freezer as of this morning. That Maui smells just like I remember from 1975!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2016)

Here are MDL 1 and 2 when they were seedlings (Feb 12):


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have unexpected plants pop up, but always tomatoes or peppers


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2016)

LOL, me too Bass. Nice story Mo. Thanks!

I got spinach, tomatoes, and many others to pop up.

This is due to my mulching everything into new soil.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2016)

Javadog said:


> LOL, me too Bass. Nice story Mo. Thanks!
> 
> I got spinach, tomatoes, and many others to pop up.
> 
> ...


I cant pick the stuff fast enough, and some drop.
Tomatoes are the easiest plant I think.
They come even if you dont want them.
I have tomatoes out my ears this yr and didnt plant any.

Please weed fairy drop some weed seeds in my yard next yr!!
That would be a welcome surprise, not to say the tomatoes are unwelcome


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2016)

MDL #1 x Maui Wowie:






MDL #1 and Mystery Screen Room x GTH:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Those are some interesting markings, Ive never seen one like that


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Oct 2, 2016)

Go Time by TGA Subcool Seeds Jinxproof Genetics


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2016)

I dumped out the pack to get a good photo for you Mo:


Nice healthy looking beans. (L10 each ;0)


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 23, 2016)

Honeybee F2.....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2016)

Those are beautiful! Great pic JD!

Shit Bob!!! 


I pulled out my recent bags of seeds and the spring bag of MDL1 had moths!

I freaked out and took them outside and cleaned them out!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Those are beautiful! Great pic JD!
> 
> Shit Bob!!!
> 
> ...


Moths! Thats a new one for me.
I know they like rice and oats....
Hope they didnt do any damage.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 24, 2016)

I know...what next! Maybe if rice is used as a desiccant, then a
few cedar shavings might be a wise addition to the storage container.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2016)

They were in a cedar drawer!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow...something powerful desirable about them seeds....
Were the moth larvae boring into seeds?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2016)

There were groups of seeds clumped together with silk. I think I got them all and any eggs.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 25, 2016)

whats next? Paradichlorobenzene? (yuck!)


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2016)

????

I left the clumps outside on the table and now they have been soaked by two days of rain!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh, a germ-test...great idea! (?)

I am curious, I have to admit.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2016)

I just checked and they are all baking in the sun now and no tails.
I tried to get some pics but the camera battery died. Charging it now.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 6, 2016)

Very quiet in here, thought I'd throw up a teaser and give this thread a bump. These just fell out while I was trimming the pollinated buds, I smoke them so I trim/cure then de-seed.

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Blue Dream, these are a back cross to the Blue Ripper male that started them 



Cheers


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Very quiet in here, thought I'd throw up a teaser and give this thread a bump. These just fell out while I was trimming the pollinated buds, I smoke them so I trim/cure then de-seed.
> 
> Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Blue Dream, these are a back cross to the Blue Ripper male that started them
> 
> ...


Nice looking beans and great sounding strain


----------



## GroErr (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nice looking beans and great sounding strain


Cheers bassman, that male pumps out nice beans with pretty well anything it hits. This is the F1 female pheno these beans came from, not a big producer but fire and tasty


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers bassman, that male pumps out nice beans with pretty well anything it hits. This is the F1 female pheno these beans came from, not a big producer but fire and tasty
> 
> View attachment 3847469


quick question mate..how long after plucking seeds out of a bud that your trimming before you could safely store the seed away in a container/bag? for maybe a use in 6 months


----------



## GroErr (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> quick question mate..how long after plucking seeds out of a bud that your trimming before you could safely store the seed away in a container/bag? for maybe a use in 6 months


I throw them in sealed containers, "burp" them every couple of days for 4-5 weeks before popping any or storing them. Then throw them in a fridge for longer term storage now. They're fine in a dark/dry/cool place for a long time, years.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2016)

Great question Ruby. I do know that too fresh is a problem too.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2016)

Subcool told me to dry them for a month before storing. Then I add a rice kernel to the seed tube to keep them dry.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Subcool told me to dry them for a month before storing. Then I add a rice kernel to the seed tube to keep them dry.


This s what I do now.
hey just sit in a cup or bag open for a month or so.
I have a jar in fridge with seeds in nickel or dime bags and rice, and rice filling the space in jar also


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers bassman, that male pumps out nice beans with pretty well anything it hits. This is the F1 female pheno these beans came from, not a big producer but fire and tasty
> 
> View attachment 3847469


Chers GroErr
Looks tasty for sure


----------



## GroErr (Dec 6, 2016)

Some of the same seeds on another female F1 pheno ready to pop


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I throw them in sealed containers, "burp" them every couple of days for 4-5 weeks before popping any or storing them. Then throw them in a fridge for longer term storage now. They're fine in a dark/dry/cool place for a long time, years.


thanks..i had to ask as these are the first seeds ive ever scored of a fem seed plant that I want to keep for another season...I have them on a jar lid now for a couple weeks then ill just store in a dark cupboard till needed should be right although one looks almost immature and the other looks good


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> thanks..i had to ask as these are the first seeds ive ever scored of a fem seed plant that I want to keep for another season...I have them on a jar lid now for a couple weeks then ill just store in a dark cupboard till needed should be right although one looks almost immature and the other looks good


I let plants get over ripe usually just to make sure seeds are mature, this doesnt help in the case of unexpected seeds though


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2016)

It is surprising how easily one might make keepable things.

I only got a small number of Dog Crack (Dog Green Crack)
and even fewer Jack The Cleaner (JTR X Jacks Cleaner 2)
beans but the first yielded two phenos worth trying again and
the other just one but it is an amazing Lemon.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2016)

Breeding is fun. Especially when you get something new.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2016)

Here are a few throwbacks:

@rsbigdaddy 
RES - TGA Jesus OG #3 Third Reveg x TGA Jilly Bean:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Here are a few throwbacks:
> 
> @rsbigdaddy
> RES - TGA Jesus OG #3 Third Reveg x TGA Jilly Bean:
> ...


Nice


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 20, 2016)

sfv x chem4bx3


----------



## Javadog (Dec 20, 2016)

Wonderful shot....of what sounds like an amazing cross too. :0)

(Gro....where are those new so-dark beans?!?! :0)


----------



## GroErr (Dec 20, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Wonderful shot....of what sounds like an amazing cross too. :0)
> 
> (Gro....where are those new so-dark beans?!?! :0)


Lol, cheers JD, almost posted them earlier and my stoned ass got side-tracked 

@Mohican you might appreciate these fat little beans I just pulled, I know you like Blue Dream.

These came from a poly cross of my Blue Ripper F1 male (Blueberry x JTR) x HSO Blue Dream fem. Pulled a very nice F1 pheno with frosty genes, and back-crossed it to the Blue Ripper male/father. Thumbnail is the mother that hosted these babies 

 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2016)

Beautiful pics!

Thanks for posting


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2016)

@waterproof808 - is that on a paper towel?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @waterproof808 - is that on a paper towel?


Yep. I'm pretty loyal to the paper towel method.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2016)

What brand?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> What brand?


Honestly, I'm not sure, I just use what is hanging on the roll at the time. The Last 3-4 seed runs, I've been manually splitting the shells on any seeds that dont show after a overnight soak and 24hrs in a towel. Its scary at first but now I just do it and I feel its increased my success rates. For a while i was dealing with alot of duds, likely from bad storage...now everything is jarred and refrigerated till use.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

(Gdp x green crack) x gdp


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 22, 2016)

a quick glance at this thread and you know we are not gonna run out of dank lol you know, everyone likes to think that they create the best seeds, the truth is that we all are, our ancestors did all the work for us, all we gotta do now is get creative. keep it up everyone, and keep sharing.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 22, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3857798 sfv x chem4bx3


Crazy looking seed. Most seeds look pretty much the same, slight variations in size and coloring/tiger stripes/marbling. 

I popped an OG hybrid x GG4 seed that had serrated edges (along the seem), like a snapping turtles shell.








Didn't even think about taking a picture.

Found a lone seed in one of it's offspring (clones) in the last run. Thin, elongated, thick exaggerated ridges along four edges, and pointy at each end (like a thorn). I put it in an empty "Great White" container during debone/trim. I then used that container to weigh out some goods for the trimmers (no large scale on hand). Never found out what happened to it, no pic.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh that sounds cool. Mutant.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Dec 28, 2016)

So I found two seeds in my very last nug of Sour Diesel today. 

I had one Cold Creek Kush cola hermie on me during the same grow, which was next to the Sour Diesel. 

I'll pop them for fun someday! Till then, I'll hang on to them. 

I'm assuming there is a good chance these would be femenized due to the explanation of it's origin?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 31, 2016)

FredFlintstoner0420 said:


> View attachment 3862949 So I found two seeds in my very last nug of Sour Diesel today.
> 
> I had one Cold Creek Kush cola hermie on me during the same grow, which was next to the Sour Diesel.
> 
> ...



Maybe. Depends on how and why the blessed pollination event occurred.

If the pollen came from a female that made some pollen due to environmental stress, lite bleed or threw a male flower or two after it was well ripened etc. it's likely your seeds are female.

Or, you could have had a genetic hermie masquerading as a girl and she/he was going to produce male flowers even if it weren't stressed, which means you could have hermie traits in your seeds.

Some strains and crosses seem a lot more sensitive to lite bleed and lite schedule flucutations than others. Is your "dark area" really dark without any leaks? Was your flowering lite schedule interrupted ?

One way to find out if they're hermies or not...Good luck.


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Rob Roy said:


> Maybe. Depends on how and why the blessed pollination event occurred.
> 
> If the pollen came from a female that made some pollen due to environmental stress, lite bleed or threw a male flower or two after it was well ripened etc. it's likely your seeds are female.
> 
> ...


My light schedule was steady with no fluctuation. 

I did have some light leak in the space the last round, which has since been remedied. 

Thanks for the advice, Rob Roy!


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's 5 of the hermied Cold Creek Kush beans prepped for germination. 

Let's see how this goes!

Wish me luck!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 4, 2017)

A few freshly shucked beans.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 4, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> A few freshly shucked beans.View attachment 3868618


care to please post a picture of the flowers in the chuckers paradise section? nice seeds !!


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Jan 6, 2017)

53 hours later & the first girl popped! Her sisters should be greeting me in the morning!


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Jan 6, 2017)

FredFlintstoner0420 said:


> 53 hours later & the first girl popped! Her sisters should be greeting me in the morning!


Actually just zoomed into the middle bean and she's out too! Look again if you missed it in the picture before!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

FredFlintstoner0420 said:


> Actually just zoomed into the middle bean and she's out too! Look again if you missed it in the picture before!


I looked and was gonna say the one above it looks open also.


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I looked and was gonna say the one above it looks open also.


We got 5 winners. Should be in Dixie cups by this evening!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

FredFlintstoner0420 said:


> We got 5 winners. Should be in Dixie cups by this evening!


Nice dude!
You hoping for girls or both?


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nice dude!
> You hoping for girls or both?


If I get both, I'm might let them run together and just stockpile a bunch of beans. If they're feminized, we'll have some fire to burn through.

She's a heavy producer. I got well over 440 grams out of a 400 watt hps bulb with this last run. 

Glad to have them back in the garden!


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Jan 7, 2017)

FredFlintstoner0420 said:


> If I get both, I'm might let them run together and just stockpile a bunch of beans. If they're feminized, we'll have some fire to burn through.
> 
> She's a heavy producer. I got well over 440 grams out of a 400 watt hps bulb with this last run.
> 
> Glad to have them back in the garden!


If I get a dude, I may separate him and just pollinate a select cola or two... who knows, but it's gonna be fun either way!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

FredFlintstoner0420 said:


> If I get a dude, I may separate him and just pollinate a select cola or two... who knows, but it's gonna be fun either way!


I had plans on chucking some pollen, but looks like all my Psycho Killers are fem after all, and one is a weirdo that is super super compact and wont stretch and 23 days 12/12 and still just a single eraser sized bud forming and 11 bladed beautiful leaves, the other 2 are thriving, one stretching up and other compact and wide


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2017)

Left a few seeded buds on my Fall crop. The rain has got them sprouting:



The planter below is full of seedlings:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice! LOL


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Look at what I added to my seed bank yesterday! That's right... I got 10 pack of Hit Girl! Apparently superior to 9 lb Hammer, which I'm adding next month. 

Here's what I'm holding now in my personal stash...

TGA / JinxProof Genetics:
Go Time
Hit Girl
Vortex
Tap Out
Hurkle
Day Glow
Strawberry Diesel x Space Dude

THSeeds:
Cold Creek Kush 

I'd say I'm set for the next few rounds of flowers!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2017)

FredFlintstoner0420 said:


> Look at what I added to my seed bank yesterday! That's right... I got 10 pack of Hit Girl! Apparently superior to 9 lb Hammer, which I'm adding next month.
> 
> Here's what I'm holding now in my personal stash...
> 
> ...


I always like the TGA strains! 
Is Jinxproof their new logo?


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Jan 19, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I always like the TGA strains!
> Is Jinxproof their new logo?


No, Jinxproof is breeding his own strains under the TGA name. What he carries isn't necessarily what Subcool carries. However he carries everything Subcool.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2017)

FredFlintstoner0420 said:


> No, Jinxproof is breeding his own strains under the TGA name. What he carries isn't necessarily what Subcool carries. However he carries everything Subcool.


Oh I see


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2017)

MDL Reveg x Maui = Proto




Rebar x Maui = Blula (Blue Hula) X Mystery Mini Male (3M) = Bligh



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Cool pictures!!! I love beans up close


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Been a while since I have been in here but I took a few seed pics today 
Super Skunk x Super Qrazy  Blue Razz x Super Qrazy


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

@Mohican some Blue Ripper F2 open pollinated back-cross to the Blue Ripper male, some fatties developing in there 



Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2017)

Beautiful seed pics!

Thank you for posting!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 12, 2017)

TGA Chernobyl (slymer cut) x Genstash Honeybee


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2017)

Beautiful picture of some very sexy seeds!


----------



## goodro wilson (Mar 17, 2017)

Twirlers x tora bora  
blue moon rocks x tora bora


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2017)

Beautiful seeds! I have not seen stripes like that since the 80s!


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 4, 2017)

Dr Grinspoon


----------



## GroErr (Apr 4, 2017)

@Mohican, here's those Blue Ripper BX babies I just pulled 

  

Cheers


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 4, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> TGA Chernobyl (slymer cut) x Genstash HoneybeeView attachment 3904634


I wanna try those Bob!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2017)

Those Blue Ripper beans are magical!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Those Blue Ripper beans are magical!


Let's hope so 

I'll get a better pic of the F1 Blue Harley's, I'm more excited about those right now. Want to see someone get one of the keepers I grabbed from the first run, awesome smell and taste, very popular in my small circle of smokers


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 29, 2017)

Cracked open a partially seeded bud and found this.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 18, 2017)

Goat cookies , golden goat x camp stealth girl scout cookies, 3rd and 4th pics are "big island frosted cookies" B.i.f.c for short ocean view frost x camp stealth girl scout cookies , bred by me from my personal strains and camp stealth girl scout cookies from vashon seed and mercantile


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Aug 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Thanks for posting!


No problem , I'll have plenty more seed pics soon , im a breeding machine this season haha i just got a package from taylor made genetics on Instagram hes out of Michigan should be atleast 5 strains maybe more im not sure , ill post pics as soon as i go to the post office later today and pick it up


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2017)

Proto x Cinnamon =PC



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 3, 2017)

im currently doing germination testing on these 2 strains and my camp stealth girl scout cookies f2 , just some of my new gear i made plenty more strains to come , ill post pics of my camp stealth girl scout cookies f1 seeds i bought and the f2s i made with them they look extremely similar , ill also be back crossing the f2 gcs with my f1 gsc pollen to make bx1 gsc then hopefully have pollen left of f1 for bx2. And a bunch of other new strains also


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 4, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 4004564 View attachment 4004568 im currently doing germination testing on these 2 strains and my camp stealth girl scout cookies f2 , just some of my new gear i made plenty more strains to come , ill post pics of my camp stealth girl scout cookies f1 seeds i bought and the f2s i made with them they look extremely similar , ill also be back crossing the f2 gcs with my f1 gsc pollen to make bx1 gsc then hopefully have pollen left of f1 for bx2. And a bunch of other new strains also


Germination test was a success 80-95%. now to wait a few days befor i put em in solo cups and grow em out untill they can be sexed then keep a few and then give a few to a buddie and his wife to test 3 different kinds of my new gear , frosted cookies hash cookies and camp stealth girl scout cookies f2. Im so excited i haven't bed and thing new in 5 years besides making my normal strains iv had for 6 years into bx1 and 2s and ibls


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 14, 2017)

Hash cookies 
.
.
.
.
goat cookies just some of my new gear


----------



## Mohican (Sep 14, 2017)

@White boy in hawaii - The markings on those seeds are amazing! Thanks for posting!

The girls that I hit with the frozen Maui Wowie pollen are making a few seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 16, 2017)

small harvest of ugly hash plant x fofana not sure on a name yet. Less than 200 seeds so this one might not get released untill i make f2s along with all my other fofana crosses as they didnt produce as much seeds as i wanted


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 16, 2017)

63 seeds of my golden goat x magical mangos .. the male magical mangos turned hermie so i cut it down and discarded all the pollen but i found one branch i pollinated befor i cut it. He was a male that hermied (reverse hermie) as in a male that grew female pistils 3 week into flowering .


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 16, 2017)

65 golden goat x fofana . busy weekend , ill be separating seeds from plant material from about 5 new strains today and more to come in the following week or 2


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 16, 2017)

harvested the last of the goat cookie seeds. now i got about 1,600-2,200 goat cookie seed


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2017)

More MDL1 Reveg x Maui Wowie:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2017)

Was de-seeding a small tester bud from a Blue Ripper I just pulled. Had hit it with Columbian Gold pollen. The seed on the left is a normal to large'sh seed from my Blue Ripper stock. The one on the right is one pulled from that tester  Damn golf balls!


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Sep 28, 2017)

is this okay to post here? Haha . I got 13 new strains to make crosses with


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2017)

Open them up and show us the seeds!


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Oct 23, 2017)

made some f2s of norstar genetics pretty wicked for me to use for crosses and i also made jawa pie x pretty wicked that one with out a lable got 4 of the jawa pie x pretty wicked poped already


----------



## too larry (Oct 23, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> View attachment 4031840 View attachment 4031841 made some f2s of norstar genetics pretty wicked for me to use for crosses and i also made jawa pie x pretty wicked that one with out a lable got 4 of the jawa pie x pretty wicked poped already


Looks great. I was working with my seeds earlier. Didn't think to take any pictures. Not as many as that though. The next three days are good above ground planting days, so I'm going to pop a few more fresh ones for my fall/winter crop.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2017)

Those are some phat seeds!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

Here are some seeds I never thought I would see. It's a bag seed strain I grew out this year, but the location got compromised. For months I assumed they had been chopped, like another near by patch had been. But when I got up the nerve to go check, the plants were still there. Dead, but still there. Saint Valentine 2 IBL #1.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 5, 2017)

260 Crockett Family Farms - Tangie F2s


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

OrganicGorilla said:


> 260 Crockett Family Farms - Tangie F2sView attachment 4038504


I had searched for this thread months ago, and couldn't find it. No seed pictures right now, but I'll remember where to find it next time. {sure I will}


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> I had searched for this thread months ago, and couldn't find it. No seed pictures right now, but I'll remember where to find it next time. {sure I will}


I just did the samething..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Way2-High (Jan 24, 2019)

Here’s 4 mystery meat seeds from @kepster they are massive.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 24, 2019)

White boy in hawaii said:


> Hash cookiesView attachment 4010412
> .
> .
> .
> ...


where can I get some of them beans at?you can pm me if you like.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 24, 2019)

OrganicGorilla said:


> 260 Crockett Family Farms - Tangie F2sView attachment 4038504


IF you would part with some of them beans pm me.thanks


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2019)

Awesome pics people!
Thanks for posting those


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 24, 2019)

Here are a couple Jelly Pie f2s. The first is a grape pie leaner the second is a Stardawg leaner. The Stardawg leaner seeds are probably twice as large. Biggest seeds I’ve seen.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2019)

Fat!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 24, 2019)

A few goji og f2 beans. More to come.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here are a couple Jelly Pie f2s. The first is a grape pie leaner the second is a Stardawg leaner. The Stardawg leaner seeds are probably twice as large. Biggest seeds I’ve seen.View attachment 4270507View attachment 4270509


Mmmmm Jelly Pie F2 Grape pie leaners....Beans after my own heart.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 25, 2019)

Seed pic of the week:



Happy Friday!

Cheers,
Rick


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

I like this one @Mohican.It would be nice if we could identify certain strains by their seeds.That cheese bean in the second row is unique and very identifiable if all it's seeds came out like that or a slight variation of it. Even then, a slight variation could be a whole new genetic lineup.

edit* actually they are all very unique in their own way.(I blew up the pic)


----------



## Mohican (Jan 25, 2019)

I wish all of the seed companies provided pictures of the seeds and the plants.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 25, 2019)

Mohican said:


> I wish all of the seed companies provided pictures of the seeds and the plants.


x-2


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

Mohican said:


> I wish all of the seed companies provided pictures of the seeds and the plants.


With enuff voices asking for it,they may possibly be oersuaded to do so? I mean how hard would it be to snap a pic of the seeds and the flowering plant at the same time? No sweat equity involved.Okay maybe 3 secs worth of sweat equity ha!


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 25, 2019)

do you think we will be able then to tell which parent the seed leans towards?

i feel so ashamed that i have missed this thread over the years.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Jan 25, 2019)

That sweet deep grapfruit is definitely a trippy look in seed on that chart @Mohican posted...


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Jan 25, 2019)

Panama punch x la confidential


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

@Mohican sorry it took me so long. I take crappy pictures

Bodhi F2s

Dragon Fruit
 
Snow Temple
 
Jabba's Stash


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 26, 2019)

C99xHH x PBKxHH


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2019)

Mohican said:


> The black seed I had in 1980 was like a mini Coconut - just like the big seeds in this pic but black:
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Best seed pic by far ...

Just look at how different they are.


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 26, 2019)

Brown sugar (fucking Incredible x hash plant (sinsi seeds) x 3 headed dragon (triangle kush x dragons blood hashplant (bodhi).

Picture doesn’t do these justice. These beans have a nice orange tint to them unlike anything I’ve seen yet. 

Thanks, bad dawg


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> Best seed pic by far ...
> 
> Just look at how different they are.
> View attachment 4271319


That's art.


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> Best seed pic by far ...
> 
> Just look at how different they are.
> View attachment 4271319


Wow. About 30 years ago I grew a strain that had huge seeds like that. Packrats were eating them in the buds before I chopped. I can't remember what the smoke was like, but the seeds were huge.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 26, 2019)

2ish weeks difference, same plant .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

They dried and cured(?)up real nice BHB.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> They dried and cured(?)up real nice BHB.


Top are dried, this was a stretchy Haze learner that I lopped the top a couple weeks ago, took the bottom ones out today. The extra 2ish weeks in the bud really made for nicer looking seeds . 


I was just playing around to see how the tent was working and to dial it in & how they developed compared to HPS . 
Now to get serious.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Top are dried, this was a stretchy Haze learner that I lopped the top a couple weeks ago, took the bottom ones out today. The extra 2ish weeks in the bud really made for nicer looking seeds .
> 
> 
> I was just playing around to see how the tent was working and to dial it in & how they developed compared to HPS .
> Now to get serious.


Ahhh,I see.Yea the second batch got a nice done-ness to 'em in those final two weeks.More character in the markings. At first,I thought they were the same seeds.


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

Seeds will vary a lot in size and number depending on how optimal the time was pollen was introduced.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 27, 2019)

Finished shucking a couple gps chucks. I'm definitely going to buy an easy seed sorter. Separating a bunch of material from seeds is up there with trimming in my book.... About 1500 seeds here.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 27, 2019)

Vedddy Niiice... @macsnax. What does the chuck consist of?


----------



## macsnax (Jan 27, 2019)

The deputy & cnc, used a cnc male to cross a handful of phenos from each.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 27, 2019)

Apollo 11 Genius select preservation. I hunted an old pack of Bodhi's F3 select and found 3 Genius ladies and a Genius leaning male out of the pack. 638 seeds in the pack, gonna give em away as freebies.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 27, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Finished shucking a couple gps chucks. I'm definitely going to buy an easy seed sorter. Separating a bunch of material from seeds is up there with trimming in my book....View attachment 4271877 About 1500 seeds here.


For what they are , they are expensive.
I was going to buy one , but couldn’t wrap my head around the costs for a fancy vacuum.
Google DIY seed cleaner, blueprints all laid out .

Edit .... http://www.realseeds.co.uk/seedcleaner.html


----------



## macsnax (Jan 27, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> For what they are , they are expensive.
> I was going to buy one , but couldn’t wrap my head around the costs for a fancy vacuum.
> Google DIY seed cleaner, blueprints all laid out .
> 
> Edit .... http://www.realseeds.co.uk/seedcleaner.html


I saved the page, I'm pretty sure I have everything I would need to build one of those, including some plexi glass to cover it. Nice tip.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 27, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> For what they are , they are expensive.
> I was going to buy one , but couldn’t wrap my head around the costs for a fancy vacuum.
> Google DIY seed cleaner, blueprints all laid out .
> 
> Edit .... http://www.realseeds.co.uk/seedcleaner.html


I've seen those over the years and never got a good enough look at one too see how they work. They're actually pretty simple now I understand how it works. I think I'm going to build one, I will post pics for sure when I do.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2019)

Seed picture:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 30, 2019)

Theres a colorado legend about some dude in Paonia, CO who used to grow this strain that had seeds like 2x the size of an apple seed. I've never seen it, but I've heard enough people talk about it that i believe it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2019)

I saw a Hindu Kush seed back in the 1980s that was black and the size of a pea. I think the size of the plant might play a part in the seed size.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 30, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Theres a colorado legend about some dude in Paonia, CO who used to grow this strain that had seeds like 2x the size of an apple seed. I've never seen it, but I've heard enough people talk about it that i believe it.


What was it called?


----------



## macsnax (Jan 30, 2019)

Mohican said:


> I saw a Hindu Kush seed back in the 1980s that was black and the size of a pea. I think the size of the plant might play a part in the seed size.


I think you're on to something there, bigger plants, bigger buds,...... bigger seeds?


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 30, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What was it called?


Paonia purple
Edit: thats not right. Paonia purple was something else I've heard about. Im sure if i thought about it i could remember.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 31, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Paonia purple
> Edit: thats not right. Paonia purple was something else I've heard about. Im sure if i thought about it i could remember.


No sweat, I grew up in Co, was just curious if I'd ever heard of it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2019)

Where? I lived in Lakewood for a couple of years in the late 1970s.
I was the Skeeball mechanic at Elitch Gardens.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## macsnax (Jan 31, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Where? I lived in Lakewood for a couple of years in the late 1970s.
> I was the Skeeball mechanic at Elitch Gardens.
> Cheers,
> Mo


I'm in the mountains, a couple hours from Denver. I love my mountains, I don't know if I'll ever leave them.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2019)

I loved Skiing Winter Park. The mountains were right in my backyard


----------



## macsnax (Feb 1, 2019)

Mohican said:


> I loved Skiing Winter Park. The mountains were right in my backyard


Winter park and Granby are really nice areas. I do a bit of fishing in and around Granby.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2019)

I have some friends with a cabin at Grand Lake. Have you ever had Longs Peak Blue?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 2, 2019)

Mohican said:


> I have some friends with a cabin at Grand Lake. Have you ever had Longs Peak Blue?


Can't say I've smoked it, it's a rare dankness strain? Is it worth checking out?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2019)

My seeds never germinated so I do not know. When I see Scott again I'll ask him for some replacements.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2019)

My buddy ran into an old friend from Holmes County last week. She hooked him up with a handful of buds. When asked what it was, she said, "season before last." He gave me a couple of nuggs and one of them had four good seeds and a whitey. {I ask him to save any he came across} I'll add them to the collection as SBL Holmes. Smoke was pretty good. {but untrimmed}


----------



## feva (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Javadog (Feb 5, 2019)

Fun!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2019)

Cool pics! Thanks for posting 

Seed picture of the week:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2019)

Some of the Mulanje BX seeds had a similar appearance:


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 9, 2019)

Some from my first chuck with a bluecaliyo x starfighter male.
These moms were clockwise from left: purple badlands, purple urkle x cherry cookies, unknown cookie clone. 
The badlands were pollinated at least 10 days older than everything else at 30 days and still turned out the darkest. 

A conjoined bodhi more cowbell


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Some from my first chuck with a bluecaliyo x starfighter male.
> These moms were clockwise from left: purple badlands, purple urkle x cherry cookies, unknown cookie clone. View attachment 4279177
> The badlands were pollinated at least 10 days older than everything else at 30 days and still turned out the darkest.
> 
> A conjoined bodhi more cowbell View attachment 4279181


I can envision myself bumping that and they would all be mixed up.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> I can envision myself bumping that and they would all be mixed up.


Hahaha. It was a really risky shot. I wanted them closer to show the contrast, but that's exactly what I woulda done


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2019)

Goji og f2s, 2 different phenos


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2019)

Picture of the week:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2019)

Cleaning up (HoneySundea)
 
Has anyone ever tracked/remember seeing any difference in seeds like these?
As in their growths,health & things like that..

The left side is what I like to see in seeds full of life they look.
The ones on the right,just look like some seeds that will germ..

Ima grow a few of them for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Cleaning up (HoneySundea)
> View attachment 4281404
> Has anyone ever tracked/remember seeing any difference in seeds like these?
> As in their growths,health & things like that..
> ...


A lot of seeds I have bought for good money have came looking like the ones on the right. 

But I know the lvtk x tang pow seeds I've been finding mutant plants were those paler weaker type looking beans, and the seeds were created by an early releasing pollen sack. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with the mutant offspring.

I just harvested a new lvtk clone hit by same tang pow and those seeds are all nice and healthy, they honestly look like they were from a separate plant so I'll try to pop some of those and see if they mutate as well.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2019)

The mutants are where all of the surprises lurk!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

Mohican said:


> The mutants are where all of the surprises lurk!


The best blueberry I've ever grown and smoked was a dutch passion BB mutant. My buddy started 3 beans and I started 1. He had 1 mutant he killed and my 1 was a mutant I let grow. He got 2 males from the normal seedlings and my little mutant was one of the best flipping bud I've grown for sure. Super finicky plant, hard to clone and very mite prone.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2019)

I had a mutant Jilly Bean that was almost black!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)

I haven't really worked my seed pot from last season yet. Or done anything weed related since the hurricane. {other than smoke everyday} But this week I grabbed a sack out of storage that turned out to be seeded. This is a rough shake, but not breaking up the buds yet.

(#1 Random Bud X TPD) X Glued Cherry Dojo. These babies will be half TPD, no matter which way they lean.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Mar 28, 2019)

TimeWreck x Green Avenger


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 28, 2019)

peeeeeek-a-boo:


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2019)

Awesome pics! Thank for posting them here


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

I was running low on smoke, so poked around to see what I could find. Came across a bag of seeded Gorille de Raisin {Grapish x Donkey Kong} from 2017. Baby daddy is ShunkAF {Afghani x shit/skunk} I'm sure I came up with a catchy name for this strain, but I can't remember what it is atm. I think I grew out a couple of these last year.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm 


thenotsoesoteric said:


> The best blueberry I've ever grown and smoked was a dutch passion BB mutant. My buddy started 3 beans and I started 1. He had 1 mutant he killed and my 1 was a mutant I let grow. He got 2 males from the normal seedlings and my little mutant was one of the best flipping bud I've grown for sure. Super finicky plant, hard to clone and very mite prone.


running peaks BB as we speak. 3 mutants that I wouldn't quit on that have grown out of the funk, we'll sort of.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 7, 2019)

Super Silver Hashplant (Bohdi) x Headbanger (Karma)


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 7, 2019)

. . .helps the medicine go down.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 7, 2019)

Beans beans, the more you eat...


----------



## Mohican (Dec 7, 2019)

Beautiful seeds and picture!!!
What are they?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 7, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful seeds and picture!!!
> What are they?


Thanks, Mo! And I'm glad you asked. Those are DLA 5 f2s made by the super generous @Rosinallday from some Bodhi gear.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2019)

Oran jones and orangeberry smoothie put out some nice blotter style camo instead of tiger stripes.


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Dec 27, 2019)

Just dropped a batch of Go Time seeds into the old damp napkin setup... first grow in 3 years. Holy Shit. Hope these seeds are still good!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 27, 2019)

What do they look like?


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Dec 28, 2019)

Mohican said:


> What do they look like?


24 hours sandwiched between napkins


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2019)

Some of my favorite seeds are from my oran jones crosses. Here are oj#3 x lvtk


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Some of my favorite seeds are from my oran jones crosses. Here are oj#3 x lvtk
> View attachment 4445224


Those do look cool. I'm just now getting around to working my '18 seed pot. Found some really nice (shit x shit/skunk) X (skunk x shit/skunk} seeds. Did not have my camera with me at the time. Need to get back to it. When I do I'll try to remember to take pictures.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

I did some sprucing up of my collection though, and I did have the camera for that. This is three bags of the same seeds. Chicken Pen #1 f2. I saved tons of space when I combined them as well as lots of other strains that I had multiple bags of.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

Anything with Herman in the title got tossed in the river. This is from The Finger {an f2 of Hurricane Head, one of my early bag seed tester strains}, which changed it's name to Herman late in flower.


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Dec 29, 2019)

At 48 hours (three out of five) 3 year old Go Time seeds which were stored in a dark, airtight, 70 degree space have popped!


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Dec 30, 2019)

FredFlintstoner0420 said:


> At 48 hours (three out of five) 3 year old Go Time seeds which were stored in a dark, airtight, 70 degree space have popped!View attachment 4445862


And 5/5 as of this morning! Slapped them into some seedling starter soil and the journey is officially on! Now to pray for 5 girls lol.


----------



## CountryFriedPotHead (Jan 18, 2020)

Unknown Genetics, I popped 3 from this group on December 28th. Harvested the seeds from a cutie of RuntZ that came in the mail.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 18, 2020)

6 Cowboy Cookies (gmo x stardawg) getting their germination on.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 18, 2020)

Jet Fuel gelato beauties.


----------



## CountryFriedPotHead (Jan 18, 2020)

DoobieBrother said:


> Like these pics of "ancient chinese cannabis" s33ds (and looks like male flowers, too):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i was much younger i didnt understand as much about strains and phenos and I was told the quality of weed is all about how you grow it, not about the genetics. I now know that is wrong, but the idea inspired me and my then neighbor to do a guerilla grow along a creek. 
Loud seeds were far and thin for us in those days buying 8ths after school. So we grabbed a mid sack from the loner kid. Picked the seeds out and gave the “buds” back. Haha We got a lot of different sizes and shapes of beans, That grew several different types of bud. Started 20, sprouted 17, completed 13. I remember specifically a veryyy large plant. (Im over 6’ and have been since freshman year of HS) i could not even video the top cola standing on a pot with phone way up above my head no view of the screen. If my mind doth not betray me I remember a strong rotten cantaloupe smell. It was delicious, but the potency lacked. It was like a good mind running strain, good for not going bleh.


----------



## CountryFriedPotHead (Jan 22, 2020)

Recent Find


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2020)

Banana cake(IHG) x wedding cake BX1 x Swayze (chuckers gear)


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2020)

Goofy grape x wedding cake BX1 x Swayze 

Fresh off the stems...


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 29, 2020)

genuity said:


> Banana cake(IHG) x wedding cake BX1 x Swayze (chuckers gear)
> View attachment 4490998


Thats the craziest set of Mick Jagger lips I've ever seen on a seed


----------



## genuity (Feb 29, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Thats the craziest set of Mick Jagger lips I've ever seen on a seed


Crazy as hell...


----------



## Mtngreens (Feb 29, 2020)

Masterthai Tahoe Blue personal seed increase.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2020)

@genuity - I had to enlarge those!:



They are so pretty when they are fresh


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2020)

Planted some seeds. Almost forgot to get pictures!

Sorry about the quality - I had to use my phone camera:

TGA Agent Orange



TGA Jack the Ripper (Jack's Cleaner x Space Queen)



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2020)

New life...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 18, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4507888
> New life...


I just popped a few out of a couple moms tonight to check maturity, I said the exact same thing.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 7, 2020)

Got some good looking BoO x LVTK fem's


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2020)

Shoreline Genetics







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2020)

Purple punch Fems


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2020)

Gorgeous beans!
Thank you for posting them


----------



## Joedank (Apr 9, 2020)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> 1st pic = Swiss Thai x Nevil Haze ( Neville Schoenmakers) x OG Kush dom Male
> 
> 2nd pic Scottish OG = OG Chem ( Scottish cut) x OG Kush dom Male
> 
> 3rd pic fridge full of 100,000 seeds


Not to sidetrack but where did you score the Neville’s haze ? Direct from the man himself?
I love Neville’s haze !

great looking seeds everyone!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 10, 2020)

I feel obligated to post a seed pic
Sour amnesia haze (Colorado cut) x lemon cookies (Golden lion )
She is preggers with @genuity ’ dessert breath dried seeds pics to follow


----------



## FredFlintstoner0420 (Apr 12, 2020)

Got some tester lineage from Jinxproof yesterday. He asked me to journal the grow of these beans and if everything turns out good he’ll mass produce them. I know one of the parents but I don’t know what the other parent is. This is going to be fun!

I’ll post close up pics of the beans once they’ve sprouted their tap roots.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2020)

Pretty little bean cooking up.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2020)

Peek a boo!
Awesome shot  

Thank you for posting it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 26, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Peek a boo!
> Awesome shot
> 
> Thank you for posting it


Was whole reason I took the shot. Seen it peek and thought of this thread. Cheers!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 30, 2020)

On the left from a female cherry pie breath from @genuity and in right from a sour amnesia haze female. The difference in size is wild


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 14, 2020)

I couldn't decide which one to pop, so I did what any normal person would do and went completely based on looks. 

bodhi's snow leopard v2 x gps eaglescout, left.
gps cakenchem x gps eaglescout, right. 


I picked left.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2020)

They are both beautiful - I nice gold shimmer


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2020)

New seeds. Mother is Blueberry Blues (Gorila's Blueberry Twist X Easty's Blue Shiva x Blue Shark). Father is Ass Cheese Blues (Ass Cheese [Cindy's Blue Cheese x Donkey Kong] X Easty's Blue Shiva x Blue Shark)



Mother bud, (I had busted up all of the better looking buds before I thought to take a picture)



And one from another BB Bl's 4-5 briar hops away that has a few seeds in it too.


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2020)

Those are gorgeous!
Thank you for posting!


----------



## Mim Towls (Jul 31, 2020)

Dank Commander x Vanilla Gorilla home chuck entering the universe


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2020)

Amazing shot!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2020)

Agent Orange early seeds fond while pruning back the plants:


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2020)

Cereal Milk x Floozy

Going to find some heat out of these..


----------



## Mim Towls (Aug 1, 2020)

Vanilla Gorilla F2


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2020)

Shoreline Michoacan x TGA Agent Orange shot with the 100mm macro lens:


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 4, 2020)

genuity said:


> Cereal Milk x Floozy
> View attachment 4640893
> Going to find some heat out of these..


genuity whats Floozy something you bred? 
Also are these available to the public eh screw the public as long as i can get my hands on some


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> genuity whats Floozy something you bred?
> Also are these available to the public eh screw the public as long as i can get my hands on some


Yes Floozy is one of my chucks(wedding cake BX1 x Swayze) 
Swayze is from dominion seeds company.


----------



## beernutz (Aug 6, 2020)

G'day mohican ..it's old ruby fruit


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2020)

Whatzzzzuuuuppp!?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## beernutz (Aug 6, 2020)

Not much man 
Ur pics look great


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks! I got a new macro lens.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2020)

Some of the seeds from the Agent Orange and Shoreline strains crossed with the Agent Orange male.

AO Bx:






Shoreline 1 x AO:




Shoreline 2 (a squat little stinker) x AO:






Shoreline Michoacan x AO:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## beernutz (Aug 10, 2020)

I'd pop them next run in my tent fgor a search if I had them
Great work mo
I still remember the trash can plant lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2020)

Pulled off some of the stem seeds from the Shoreline Michoacan x Agent Orange:



These are striped and the ones I am collecting from the flowers are solid chocolate brown!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2021)

Cleaning up the yard and I checked the remaining Shoreline Colombian Fire for seeds.

This is what I found:


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 21, 2021)

These are what I call
“Who the hell knows” s1’s 
From my first plant who threw nanners because I didn’t know when to really chop. So I let her get a little over done.
I put 10 in a paper towel 2 weeks after they were harvested, and got 100%. Going to pop 5 or 6 soon to see what I can do with them now. All I know is they were sativa dominant. I have other seeds, just wanted to post a creation of my own.. “newb error”


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2021)

F & D x DCP f2 (Ladies)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2021)

What do you have them perched upon?


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2021)

Mohican said:


> What do you have them perched upon?


Dinosaur plant


----------

